# Le club des professionnels en informatique > Actualits >  La Chine renouvelle la licence d'exploitation de Google, la firme pourra continuer d'exercer dans le pays

## Katleen Erna

*Mise  jour du 14.07.2010 par Katleen
La Chine renouvelle la licence d'exploitation de Google, la firme pourra continuer d'exercer dans le pays*

La licence Internet (ICP : Content Provider) de Google Chine arrivait  expiration le 30 juin 2010, et son renouvellement restait dans le flou suite aux frictions incessantes entre la compagnie et le gouvernement chinois depuis le dbut de l'anne.

La firme avait donc chang de stratgie et adopt une nouvelle approche (voir news prcdente).

Cela a pay, il y a quelques jours, Google s'est vu notifier du renouvellement de sa licence d'exploitation. Elle pourra donc continuer ses activits sur le march Internet chinois (le plus vaste au monde).

Nous sommes ravis d'avoir obtenu le renouvellement annuel de la licence d'exploitation. Nous sommes heureux de pouvoir continuer  fournir des produits et des services  nos utilisateurs, a dclar une porte-parole.

Source : Communiqu de presse de Google

*Mise  jour du 29.06.2010 par Katleen
Google tente une "nouvelle approche" contre la censure en Chine, la redirection volontaire pour continuer  exercer dans le pays*

Suite aux attaques dont elle avait t victime fin 2009, Google s'tait lance dans une croisade contre la censure chinoise de l'Internet. Ce qui, videment, est loin de plaire aux autorits du pays.

Depuis Mars 2010, la firme redirigeait automatiquement les internautes chinois vers son moteur de recherche de Hong Kong, dont les rsultats ne recherche ne sont pas filtrs. Une belle pirouette pour viter les restrictions imposes par Pkin !

Mais un retour de bton tait  prvoir...

Le gouvernement de la Chine vient de promulguer une loi obligeant les fournisseurs de services cartographiques  obtenir une licence pour exercer dans le pays (Google Maps devra donc se plier  cette exigence pour perdurer sur ce territoire). 

De plus, la licence Internet (ICP : Content Provider) de la compagnie arrivera a expiration le 30 juin. Sera-t-elle renouvele ?

Google a donc dcid de changer de stratgie pour apaiser un peu la situation, en esprant que cela lui permettra de faire renouveler sa licence et de continuer  exercer en Chine. Depuis ce matin, les internautes chinois n'arrivent plus sur la page d'accueil de Google Hong Kong. A la place, lorsqu'ils veulent accder au moteur de recherche depuis le pays du riz, ils tombent sur une page sur laquelle il leur faudra cliquer pour dcider par eux-mmes d'tre transfrs sur le moteur de recherche non censur.

Cette nouvelle stratgie devrait permettre aux utilisateurs de faire des recherches sur Internet ou de continuer  utiliser les services de Google.cn comme la musique ou la traduction sans filtrage. 

Cette ide fonctionnera-t-elle ? A suivre...

Source : Blog officiel de Google

*Mise  jour du 21.04.2010 par Katleen*
*Le systme de gestion des mots de passe de Google pourrait tre compromis, suite aux attaques chinoises de fin 2009*

Lors des attaques de dcembre dernier visant Google et manant de Chine, le systme de gestion des mots de passe de la firme aurait t compromis (le niveau d'intrusion du systme n'avait pas t communiqu).

Chez Google, c'est un programme nomm Gaia qui gre les mots de passe des utilisateurs pour les accs  tous les services web de la firme, y compris ceux ddis aux professionnels (Google Apps). Cette application est trs confidentielle et rarement voque.

Les pirates asiatiques ont donc russi  s'introduire dans l'infrastructure googlienne, mais ils n'auraient pas russi  subtiliser les mots de passe de Gmail. Une bonne nouvelle pour les millions d'utilisateurs du client de messagerie.

Cependant, la vigilance est de mise puisque les cybercriminels ont peut tre pu, lors de leur visite prive des entrailles du gant, en profiter pour reprer des vulnrabilits encore inconnues  ce jour.

Il existerait donc un risque que les pirates oprent un retour  la date de leur choix, et ce, malgr les renforcements de scurit mis en place par Google.

Ces menaces pourraient expliquer l'arrive d'un outil de golocalisation dans Gmail (pour vrifier si la connexion mane d'un endroit habituel).

Car, selon une source anonyme proche de l'enqute, les intrus auraient cibl tout particulirement les postes de travail des dveloppeurs du programme Gaia... Et tent d'accder aux fichiers sources de l'application. Comment cela avait-il t planifi ?

Grce aux informations contenues dans "moma", un dossier interne rpertoriant tous les employs et leurs activits.

Source : Le New York Times

 ::fleche::  Pensez-vous que l'tendue des dgts soit bien plus importante que ce que laisse prsager Google ?

*Mise  jour du 24.03.2010 par Katleen*
*Pkin censure  nouveau Google, les rsultats de Hong Kong sont bloqus*

Suite  la tentative de Google de lundi de librer son moteur de recherche du joug asiatique en redirigeant les internautes chinois sur Google.hk (qui n'est pas censur par la rgime de Pkin), la Chine a rpliqu.

Le premier jour, ce systme D a tenu bon.

Mais depuis, les autorits chinoises ont commenc a ragir. D'apparence, tout fonctionne : il est possible de lancer une recherche et de voir apparatre des rsultats, mme sur des sujets aussi tabous que "Dala Lama" par exemple.

Mais, si on veut cliquer sur l'un des rsultats de recherche depuis la Chine, on dchante vite. La redirection est bloque, impossible d'accder au site en lien.

Google redevient donc censur pour les utilisateurs chinois, comme il l'tait auparavant.

La firme de Mountain View devrait de plus s'attendre  des retours de bton. Par exemple, l'oprateur China Mobile devrait annuler un accord qui avait t sign et qui garantissait  Google d'tre le moteur de recherche par dfaut sur les tlphones de ses clients.

Source : Informations en provenance du New York Times et d'un ami en Chine.

 ::fleche::  L'action de Google a-t-elle eu une quelconque utilit pour les internautes chinois ?

 ::fleche::  Google avait demand lundi au gouvernement chinois de "respecter sa dcision". Il n'en a pas t ainsi. pensez-vous que Google contre-attaquera ?

*Mise  jour du 22.03.2010 par Katleen*
*Google ne censure plus ses rsultats en Chine, comment va ragir le gouvernement de Pkin ?*

Ca y est, Google a franchi le pas. Comme nous vous l'annoncions vendredi, Google a officiellement pris position ce lundi. L'entreprise a cess de censurer les rsultats de ses recherches en Chine.

Ds  prsent, les internautes chinois qui se connectent sur Google.cn sont automatiquement redirigs vers Google.com.hk, le site de Hong Kong, comme l'a expliqu ce matin le directeur juridique David Drummond : Aujourd'hui nous avons cess de censurer nos services de recherches Google Search, Google News et Google Images sur Google.cn. Les internautes visitant Google.cn sont redirigs sur Google.com.hk, o nous offrons des rsultats non censurs en chinois simplifi, spcialement conus pour des internautes de Chine continentale et fournis via nos serveurs installs  Hong Kong.

C'est pour s'opposer  l'auto-censure qui est une "exigence lgale non-ngociable" selon le gouvernement chinois ; qu'a t prise cette mesure. Comme Google.com.hk est hberg sur des serveurs situs  Hong Kong, cette politique restrictive ne s'applique plus. Mais le site pourrait en revancche trs rapidement tre bloqu par les autorits chinoises, qui empchent l'accs aux sites qu'elles n'approuvent pas.

Source : Annonce sur le blog de Google 

 ::fleche::  Le gouvernement chinois respectera t-il cette dcision ?

*Mise  jour du 19 03 2010 par Katleen*

*Google quitterait la Chine ds le 10 avril et l'annoncerait lundi, selon une source proche du dossier*

Une nouvelle source anonyme vient d'voquer le possible dpart de Google avec, cette fois, une date prcise de cessation d'activits.

D'aprs un collaborateur de la firme de Mountaiw View, "Google quitterait la Chine le 10 avril, mais Google n'a pas confirm l'information pour le moment".

Ce tmoignage a t reccueilli par CBN (China Business News), et annonce une prise de parole officielle de Google pour expliquer l'organisation de ce dpart ds lundi.

A suivre donc.

*Mise  jour du 15/03/10*
*[NB : Les commentaires sur cette mise  jour commencent ici dans le topic]*


*Moteur de Recherche : Google va quitter la Chine* 
*Mais il espre continuer  proposer ses autres services, selon le Financial Times* 


D'aprs le trs bien inform Financial Times, Google aurait dcid de quitter le march chinois des moteurs de recherche.

Les cybers-attaques contre ses serveurs, les tentions diplomatiques (lire ci-avant) et les discussions sur la censure des rsultats avec le gouvernement communiste qui en ont dcoul, et qui seraient aujourd'hui dans une impasse, auraient motiv cette dcision _"sre  99,9%"_, d'aprs _"un proche du dossier"_.

Toujours d'aprs la source anonyme du journal, elle aurait t prise il y a plusieurs semaines dj par la direction de Google. Mais la socit, soucieuse de prserver l'intgrit physique de ses employs Chinois, aurait galement dcid de prendre son temps pour l'appliquer et ne pas braquer - encore plus - les autorits locales, souvent enclines aux reprsailles.

Google tudierait galement un moyen de rester prsent dans le pays avec ses autres activits (Android, Chrome, Google Apps, etc).

Plusieurs dirigeants de Moutain View ne cachent cependant pas leur pessimisme quant  la possibilit de sparer l'activit recherche des autres services proposs par la socit. L'hypothse d'un boycott gnralis du gouvernement chinois leur parait la plus crdible.

Pendant ce temps, Microsoft semble se positionner et vient de passer un accord avec Motorola pour intgrer Bing par dfaut sur ses smartphones chinois sous Android, l'OS mobile de Google.


*Source* : L'article du Financial Times 

 ::fleche::  Si Google ferme son moteur de recherche, pensez-vous que le gouvernement chinois le laissera proposer ses autres services ? Ou se dirige-t-il vers un boycott gnralis des technologies de Moutain View ?

*MAJ de Gordon Fowler*



*Mise  jour du 11/03/10*
*[NB : Les commentaires sur cette mise  jour commencent ici dans le topic]*


*Chine vs Google : des smartphones sous Android, mais avec Bing* 
*L'OS de Google sera propos avec le moteur de recherche de Microsoft  sur les modles de Motorola* 


Motorola vient de signer un accord pour le moins curieux avec Microsoft.

Sur le march Chinois, le constructeur proposera Bing, le moteur de recherche de Redmond, sur ses smartphones sous Android.
Ironique quand on sait qu'Android est l'OS mobile de... Google.

Le clash diplomatique entre le gouvernement Chinois et Moutain View va donc permettre  Microsoft de gagner quelques parts de marchs sur ce secteur.

_"Nous sommes trs heureux d'approfondir notre relation de longue date avec Motorola et d'offrir les puissants services de recherche golocaliss de Bing sur leurs futurs terminaux trs novateurs, les consommateurs auront ainsi davantage de choix et de souplesse dans leurs recherches mobiles"_, a ainsi dclar Yusuf Mehdi, vice-prsident de la Division des Services en Ligne de Microsoft.

Mme satisfaction cot Motorola _"l'ajout des services de Bing  nos smartphones sous Android en Chine est un autre pas important pour proposer la meilleure offre possible  nos utilisateurs finaux"_.

Il est vrai qu'un service golocalis en Chine est certainement ce qu'il y a de plus pertinant  proposer pour les liberts publiques.

Pendant ce temps,  Abu Dhabi, le PDG de Google confirme qu'il tente de sortir du conflit : _"Nous menons actuellement des ngociations actives avec le gouvernement chinois.[...] il devrait se passer quelque chose rapidement"_ a-t-il dclar lors de sa confrence de presse.

En attendant, rien n'volue. Sauf la concurrence.

Les malheurs des uns...


*Source* : Les dclaration de Microsoft et Motorola dans BusinessWeek 

*Et vous ?* 

 ::fleche::  Pensez-vous que l'attitude de Microsoft est normale (ce sont les affaires), immorale ou risque ? 

 ::fleche::  Proposer la golocalisation en Chine vous parait-elle une bonne ide ou un risque supplmentaire de contrle des citoyens ?

*MAJ de Gordon Fowler*



*Mise  jour du 23/02/10*
*[NB : Les commentaires sur cette mise  jour commencent ici dans le topic]*


*Attaque contre Google : accuser des coles chinoises serait "plein de prjugs"*
*Mais les demandes d'inscriptions aux deux tablissements s'envolent quand mme*



Le ping-pong est le sport chinois par excellence.

Le gouvernement de l'Empire du Milieu le prouve  nouveau en rpondant du tac au tac  Google.

_"Les affirmations de Google sont sans fondement et nous nous opposons fermement  ces accusations"_, a ainsi dclar aujourd'hui Qin Gang, porte parole du Ministre des Affaires Etrangres Chinois,  la presse de Pekin.

Les propos deviennent, il faut le noter, de moins en moins diplomatiques.

_"La Chine administre son Internet selon sa loi nationale, sa position ne changera pas"_, continue-t-il avant de prciser que _"la Chine interdit le hacking et pourchassera tous les actes de piratages comme la loi le prvoit"_.

Cette petite prcision rpond  une enqute dont les conclusions ont t publies hier dans la presse occidentale. Les attaques contre les serveurs de Google viendraient en effet de deux coles chinoises.
Son auteur serait pour sa part un concepteur de spywares. g de 30 ans, il serait trs proche du Parti Communiste Chinois. Et donc du pouvoir.

La clbre Shanghai Jiaotong University et le parfaitement anonyme College Professionnel de Lanxiang ont eu beau dmentir leurs implications dans les attaques, les demandes d'inscriptions  leurs cursus informatiques respectifs ne cessent de pleuvoir.

Malgr les affirmations du gouvernement, le hacking aurait donc de beaux jours devant lui au pays des deux Grandes Murailles  l'ancestrale, en pierres et la nouvelle, numrique.

_"Les rapports qui indiquent que ces attaques proviennent d'coles chinoises et les accusations de participation du gouvernement chinois sont irresponsables et guids par des motifs inavous"_, persiste le porte-parole.

L'agence officielle de presse Xinhua, dont l'indpendance vis--vis du pouvoir n'est pas la premire des caractristiques, vient pour sa part d'diter une dpche largement diffuse dans laquelle elle qualifie ces _"histoires"_ occidentales d'_"arbitraires et pleines de prjugs"_.

Avant, paradoxalement, d'enfiler des perles de poncifs : _"Les chinois ne connaissent pas grand chose  la scurit informatique, leurs ordinateurs peuvent donc facilement tre contrls par des pirates pour donner l'impression qu'ils agissent depuis la Chine"_.

Un communiqu que le peuple chinois aurait facilement pu qualifier de sino-phobe.

S'il ne venait pas de Xinhua, bien sr.

Pendant ce temps, et pour mmoire, Google continue de censurer les rsultats de son moteur de recherche pour la Chine.

Courageux, d'accord. Mais pas tmraire.


*MAJ de Gordon Fowler*





*Mise  jour du 23.02.2010*
*Google vs. Chine : l'auteur du code identifi, le gouvernement chinois pourrait tre impliqu*

Les relations sino-amricaines pourraient bien s'envenimer encore d'un cran.

Selon le Financial Times, le code si sophistiqu ayant servi a attaquer Google et une vingtaine d'autres socits aurait t crit par un consultant g de trente ans. Ce sont des analystes amricains chargs de l'enqute qui seraient remonts jusqu' lui.

L'homme ne travaille pas  plein temps pour le gouvernement chinois, qui aurait pourtant un accs privilgi  son travail du fait que le consultant se doive d'tre dans les petits papiers du parti s'il veut poursuivre ses recherches de prdilection.

*Mise  jour du 22.02.2010*
*Rebondissement dans l'affaire Google vs. Chine : les attaques auraient t lances depuis deux coles chinoises*

Les attaques dont Google avait rvl l'existence le 12 janvier dernier auraient en fait t inities depuis deux coles chinoises.

Selon des "sources anonymes impliques dans l'enqute", les personnes en charge de l'affaire seraient remontes jusqu' une universit chinoise trs prise pour l'excellence de sa branche informatique ; et jusqu'au centre de formation Lanxiang qui prend en charge certains des futurs informaticiens de l'arme.

Rappelons que les explois en question taient d'une dextrit et d'un professionalisme de trs haut niveau, ce qui avait pouss Google a souponner l'implication du gouvernement chinois. De plus, ces intrusions auraient pu dbuter ds avril 2009.

Pour l'heure, les rsultats de recherche de Google.cn sont toujours filtrs, tandis que ses dirigeants essayent de trouver un terrain d'entente avec les autorits du pays.

Source : L'article du New York Times

*Mise  jour du 06.02.2010*
*Google vs Chine : Les services secrets amricains sollicits par Google pour enquter sur les attaques*

La NSA est une agence trs confidentielle faisant partie des services de renseignements amricains. Elle aide  intercepter et analyser les communications trangres cryptes dans le but de dtecter de potentielles menaces contre le pays. L'agence s'est retrouve sous le feu des projecteurs en 2005 lorsqu'a t rvl le scandale des coutes illgales demandes par l'ancien prsident amricain George W. Bush pour "lutter contre le terrorisme".

Google a donc contact cet organisme de l'ombre pour lui demander de l'aider  lucider la question de la provenance des cyber-attaques qui remettent en cause sa prsence sur le sol chinois. La NSA devrait apporter son soutien  Google pour permettre d'empcher de nouvelles intrusions. Si cet accord se concrtisait, il le serait dans le respect des politiques de Google et les lois protgeant le caractre priv des communications en ligne. 

Le but de se rapprochement serait donc de mettre le doigt sur les vulnrabilits de Google, et d'valuer la puissance de ses adversaires. 

Les pourparlers seraient donc en court pour dcider d'une ventuelle collaboration. La NSA ne pourrait thoriquement pas accder aux e-mails et aux recherches des utilisateurs du moteur de recherche, elle pourrait par contre prendr connaissance du code malveillant qui a t utilis pendant les attaques.

De manire moins officielle, la question qui reste sur bon nombre de lvres est "le gouvernement chinois a-t-il particip  ces actes malveillants, d'une si grande sophistication ?". La NSA y apportera peut-tre une rponse. 

Source : Article dans le Washington Post

*Mise  jour du 02.02.2010*
*Google vs Chine : une contrefaon du moteur de recherche en ligne, Goojje investi le net chinois*

Tandis que les relations entre Google et le gouvernement chinois restent trs tendues, un site Internet particulier vient de faire son apparition. Il s'agit de Goojje, qui ressemble presque trait pour trait au moteur de recherche le plus connu du monde.

Goojje reprend donc la charte graphique de Google, mais filtre ses rsultats de recherche conformment  la loi chinoise. Le site aurait t lanc le 14 janvier dernier.

Une phrase d'accroche assez trange est visible sur sa page d'accueil, elle dit :  soeur tait trs heureuse lorsque frre a abandonn lide de partir et est rest pour sa soeur.

Pour en comprendre le sens, il faut avoir quelques notions de mandarin (la langue majoritaire en Chine). "Jie Jie" (Goojje) signifie soeur, tandis que Ge Ge (Google) signifie grand frre.

Autrement dit, le "grand frre" amricain est pri par sa soeur de rester au pays (en rfrence au possible abandon du march chinois par la firme de Mountain View).

L'auteur de cette contrefaon en ligne serait une tudiante de Guangdong,  la recherche d'aide pour dvelopper son projet de moteur de recherche. On peut en effet lire dans la FAQ de Goojje : "La raison pour laquelle j'ai crer Goojje, en plus du dpart de frre Google, est pour raliser un rve harmonieux. J'espre que mon site peut apporter le bonheur  tout le monde, et vous accompagner  travers chaque saison de solitude... J'espre que Goojje peut aider  comprendre les nouvelles d'Internet. Goojje est n pour la paix, avec elle le frre ne sera pas seul. L'quipe de une personne de Goojje est trop faible, besoin de votre aide, aimez Goojje, svp partagez Goojje avec vos amis". (Les messages originaux sont dans un trs mauvais anglais, d'o ma traduction fidle -dans un trs mauvais franais, donc-)

Le clne asiatique de Google pourrait donc se rvler tre un projet open-source. Mme si son histoire reste entre trs floue pour le moment.

Une copie de YouTube avait galement investi la toile chinoise sous le nom de domaine "YouTubecn.com". Mais elle fut censure et rduite au silence par les autorits chinoises, tout comme son homologue amricain qui est interdit en Chine, pour avoir fait circuler des vidos sur le Tibet. 

Source :


*Mise  jour du 28.01.2010*

*Google vs Chine : Android ne sera pas bloqu dans le pays, selon le gouvernement*

Le gouvernement chinois s'est exprim hier, mercredi,  propos du systme d'exploitation Android. Suite au refus de Google de commercialiser sur le march chinois deux mobiles tournant sous cet OS qui est le sien, des rumeurs avaient commenc a clore sur une possible fermeture du march du pays pour Android.

D'aprs les autorits, il n'en est rien. C'est un porte-parole du ministre de l'Industrie et des Technologies de l'Information qui s'est exprim  ce propos, en indiquant que la Chine ne fermera ses portes  aucun OS tant qu'il est conforme aux lois du pays. La Rpublique n'empchera donc pas l'utilisation d'Android, sans toutefois prciser si les services associs  l'OS qui sont gnralement pr-installs sur un mobile avec lui (notamment Google Search), seront galement tolrs. 

Certains constructeurs, comme Motorola, ont dj entam des ngociations avec Baidu.com (le moteur de recherche local), pour ventuellement l'inclure dans leurs appareils afin de parer  toute ventualit si Google n'tait plus le bienvenu.

*Mise  jour du 26.01.2010*
*Google vs Chine : Le Net chinois n'est pratiquement pas censur, d'aprs Bill Gates*

C'est aujourd'hui Bill Gates qui s'est exprim concernant le rcent dsaccord entre Google et la Chine.

Loin de dfendre les positions de son concurrent, le fondateur de Microsoft a dclar qu'il fallait choisir : "Voulez-vous obir aux lois du pays dans lequel vous vous installez ? Si la rponse est non, alors pourquoi faire du business l-bas ?". Gates a insist sur "l'absurdit" de cette situation.

Il a ensuite voulu mettre  mal les accusations dcrtant que Microsoft aiderait  la censure de l'Internet en Chine. "Les efforts chinois pour censurer Internet sont trs limits, et facilement contournables", dclare-t-il, minimisant l'importance de la censure dans le pays, et s'en servant pour justifier la "ncssit" de continuer de faire du business en rapport avec Internet sur ce territoire.

Par ses mots, il s'aligne sur les penses qu'avec exprimes Steve Ballmer (le CEO de Microsoft) la semaine dernire.

Source: Dclarations de Bill Gates ce matin dans Good Morning America sur ABC

*MAJ du 26.01.2010*
*Google vs Chine : le Net chinois serait "transparent", selon le gouvernement qui dment tre impliqu dans les attaques*

Le gouvernement chinois a rfut avoir t impliqu dans les attaques qui ont cibl Google et quelques 19 autres compagnies le mois dernier.

Un porte parole du ministre de l'Industrie est mont au crneau pour dfendre son pays, et affirmer que les accusations d'une quelconque participation aux cyber-faits tait "sans fondements".

Puis, l'homme de justifier ses propos en expliquant que Pkin est totallement oppos a de telles pratiques et que la politique chinoise concernant Internet est "transparente et ouverte".

Commenant  hausser le ton, le porte-parole a ensuite accus les Etats-Unis de jouer un double-jeu puisque "les services secrets de ce pays emploieraient de telles mthodes pour s'introduire dans des comptes e-mail".

Cette allocution vient rpondre  la prise de parole de la secrtaire d'Etat amricaine Hillary Clinton, qui avait expressement demand au gouvernement chinois de mener l'enqute sur les actes malveillant ayant viss Google.

La femme de l'ex prsident des USA terminait sur des paroles trs dures : "La Chine risque de s'emmurer  l'cart du progrs du prochain sicle".

 ::fleche::  Que pensez-vous de la rponse des chinois ?

 ::fleche::  Hillary Clinton dplore des "menaces de la libert d'information en ligne" de la part de plusieurs pays comme la Chine, la Tunisie, l'Uzbekistan et le Vietnam o la censure est trs prsente ; et plus rcemment l'Egypte o 30 blogueurs-militants furent emprisonns. Que pensez-vous de ce problme, et de la "totale libert du net" prne par les USA ?

*MAJ du 20.01.2010*
*Google annule la sortie de deux mobiles Android en Chine ce jour, serait-ce li  ses dboires avec le gouvernement du pays ?*

La rupture semble presque consomme entre Google et la Chine. Le gant a en effet annonc hier le report du lancement  dansle pays asiatique de deux tlphones portables tournant sous Android et dvelopps en partenariat avec Samsung et Motorola. La sortie des deux appareils devait se faire aujourd'hui avec l'oprateur China Unicom.

Google n'a pas indiqu quelle serait finalement la date de commercialisation des deux appareils, ni expliqu les raisons de ce retard. D'aucun murmurent dj que cette dcision a t prise  cause de la colre provoque par les agissements du gouvernement chinois.

*MAJ du 19.01.2010*
*Google vs Chine : les attaques pourraient avoir t aides de l'intrieur, Google enqute sur ses employs*

Alors que lorsqu'on parlait d'ennemi, les regards se tournaient vers l'extrieur et vers la Chine, la situation prend un virage inattendu.

Google serait en effet en plein examen de ses effectifs, puisque certains de ses employs seraient souponns d'avoir facilit l'excution des cyber-attaques en interne. 

"Nous ne ferons aucun commentaire sur les rumeurs et les spculations, l'enqute est en cours" a dclar hier Google via un porte-parole.

Les attaques auraient apparemment cibl des personnes ayant un accs spcifique  certaines parties des rseaux de Google et auraient pu bnficier de l'aide de personnes travaillant dans les bureaux chinois de la firme. 

D'aprs des consultants en scurit informatique, la force de l'exploit n'a pas rsid dans le type de malware utilis, mais dans le fait que les personnes  attaquer taient clairement connues et vises.

Les investigations de Google se poursuivent. Plus d'informations devraient nous parvenir prochainement.

 ::fleche::  Pensez-vous qu'il soit possible que certains employs corrompus aient facilit les attaques ? 

*MAJ du 18.01.2009*
*Google vs Chine : l'attaque pourrait venir du gouvernement ; Microsoft ne quittera pas le pays*

Plus les jours passent, et plus les langues commencent a se dlier concernant les incidents opposant Google au rgime chinois. Certains d'entre vous se sont peut tre par exemple demand pourquoi Google avait t la seule compagnie a parler de ce problme, alors que 20 ont t vises au total ?

Simplement parce que les 19 autres, soumises a de fortes pressions (certainement conomiques), ont refus l'appel de Google  une dclaration collective. La firme de Mountain View s'est donc retrouve seule au moment de rvler les informations sur les attaques.

Depuis que l'affaire est devenue publique, trois autres compagnies ont  leur tour annonc avoir subit ces attaques : Adobe Systems Inc, Juniper Networks Inc et Rackspace Hosting Inc.

Selon certaines indiscrtions, Yahoo! aurait galement t vis par de tels actes malveillants. Pour autant, la compagnie ne l'avoue pas officiellement et dclare juste "approuver et soutenir la position de Google" tout en prcisant que cela "n'impliquait pas ncssairement d'attaques sur ses propres systmes".

D'autres professionnels du secteur ont commenc  s'exprimer. 

Le leader de la fabrication de processeurs Intel a ainsi dclar que "l'affaire ne les concerne pas" et qu'il n'y avait aucun changement dans sa manire de voir le march chinois puisqu'il n'y aurait "aucune preuve" d'attaque asiatique sur ses systmes.

Steve Ballmer, le CEO de Microsoft, s'est exprim sur Bloomberg TV pour affirmer que sa compagnie comptait rester en Chine pour y tre "une partie de la solution" :  Il y a des attaques tous les jours. Je ne pense pas qu'il y ait eu quoi que ce soit d'inhabituel, aussi je ne comprends pas. () Nous sommes attaqus tous les jours de toutes les parties du monde et je crois que tout le monde l'est aussi. Nous n'avons rien vu qui sorte de l'ordinaire . 

Cisco, quant  lui, annonce surveiller de trs prs le dbat sur le sujet.

Dans la liste des ractions, on peut aussi ajouter le principal interess,  savoir le gouvernement chinois lui-mme, qui a renforc sa position en expliquant administrer Internet en accord avec la loi, et nous avons des rgles explicites sur ce qui peut s'y propager. Pekin reste donc ferme  travers le porte-parole du ministre des Affaires trangres Jiang Yu. Il a expliqu que les entreprises trangres respectant ces principes taient les bienvenues.

Wang Chen, le directeur de l'information du gouvernement, a, lui, carrment fait l'apologie de la censure en expliquant qu'il tait ncessaire de guider l'opinion pour assurer la stabilit nationale. 

Autrement dit, la conclusion d'un accord entre les deux parties (Google et la Chine) semble compromise, si ce n'est impossible. 

D'autant plus que de nouvelles informations viennent envenimer les choses. 

D'aprs Mandiant, un groupe spcialiste en cyber-scurit auquel Google a fait appel pour enquter sur l'attaque visant les militants des droits de l'Homme, le code utilis pour l'exploit serait si sophistiqu et qualitatif qu'il sous-entendrait le support des autorits chinoises. Les actes seraient en effet d'un niveau de professionalisme trs lev, de celui habituellement utilis pour cibler un pays, et non pas une entreprise.

Une autre entreprise spcialise en scurit informatique s'est galement exprime sur l'affaire : McAfee a expliqu qu'une faille de scurit zero-day qui n'avait encore jamais t repere dans Internet Explorer a t utilise. Cette vulnrabilit a servi de porte d'entre aux pirates pour infiltrer les rseaux qu'ils visaient.

 ::fleche::  Trouvez-vous normal que la majorit des entreprises se taisent pour protger leur business en Chine ?

 ::fleche::  Economiquement parlant, Google peut-il quitter la chine ? Seuls 2% de ses revenus annuels proviendraient de Chine selon Jefferies & Co.  

 ::fleche::  Google doit-il rester, ou partir ? Mme au sein de l'entreprise, la question fait dbat puisque ses administrateurs ne partagent pas le mme avis : Sergey Brin (co-fondateur) souhaiterait que le groupe quitte le pays ; Eric Schmidt (CEO) souhaiterait qu'il y reste.

 ::fleche::  Pensez-vous que le gouvernement chinois ait particip aux attaques ?

*Mise  jour du 14.01.2010*
*Et si Google quittait la Chine, quelles seraient les ractions de Microsoft et Yahoo! ?*

Alors que le bras de fer entre Google (qui ne souhaite plus censurer ses rsultats de recherche), et le gouvernement chinois (qui entend contrler totalement la moindre information circulant dans le pays), devrait dbuter dans quelques semaines ; la pression se fait de plus en plus forte pour Microsoft et Yahoo!.

En effet, si Google dcidait finalement d'abandonner le march chinois, faute d'accord juridique obtenu avec les autorits, ses deux principaux concurrents se retrouveraient "seuls" sur le crneau. 

Mme si la grande majorit du march est domine par les moteurs de recherche locaux, Microsoft et Yahoo pourraient tirer un bnfice de la dsertion de Google.

Oui mais, le dpart de Google est hautement plbiscit dans les sondages, et nul doute que si cette dcision tait finalement prise, elle crditerait le gant de nombreux points de popularit. 

Ni Microsoft, ni Yahoo!, n'ont souhait s'exprimer  ce sujet pour l'instant.

 ::fleche::  Alors, que prfreraient faire ses rivaux ? Rcuprer ses parts de march pour une belle opportunit de business, ou bien suivre ses positions pour des retombes plus idologiques ?

*Google pourrait quitter la Chine physiquement et numriquement suite  des cybers-attaques massives*

Google s'est exprim il y a quelques heures par l'intermdiaire de David Drummond, son directeur juridique. Suite a des attaques extrmement "sophistiques et cibles" dont son rseau  t victime le mois dernier provenant de Chine et essayant d'accder aux comptes Gmail d'activistes chinois pour les Droits de l'Homme. Ce qui peut paratre trange quand on sait que le client mail en ligne est interdit dans ce pays. Seulement, certains contournent la Loi en se cachant derrire des proxys.

La firme de Mountain View aurait t assez chamboule par ces faits, au moins assez pour considrer de rviser sa position sur le continent asiatique. Selon Drummond, Google douterait de la faisabilit de ses activits en Chine et ne souhaiterait plus censurer ses rsultats de recherche sur Google.cn. La compagnie aurait dj pris rendez-vous avec le gouvernement chinois dans les prochaines semaines, pour discuter d'une ventuelle possbilit de cesser le filtrage de ses rsultats, en accord avec la loi du rgime.

La discussion promet d'tre anime, et Drummond dclare que si aucun accord n'tait trouv, sa socit pourrait faire ses bagages  la fois rels et virtuels. Google pourrait fermer son moteur de recherche chinois de mme que ses bureaux localiss sur le territoire de la Rpublique de Chine.

Les attaques massives anti activistes des Droits de l'Homme du mois de dcembre avaient en effet vis une vingtaine de grosses compagnies. Google s'tait ainsi vu voler une partie de donnes faisant partie de sa proprit intellectuelle. Sur tous les comptes de messagerie viss, seuls deux avaient pu tre compromis. 

Google aurait galement dcouvert que les botes Gmail de divers avocats des Droits de l'Homme bass aux Etats-Unis et en Europe taient rgulirement visites par des indsirables.

La firme a pris la dcision de partager les informations concernant ces attaques avec le grand public puisqu'elles "s'inscrivent dans une 
problmatique bien plus vaste que la simple scurit informatique : celle du dbat sur la libert d'expression".

Google avait lanc son moteur de recherche en langue chinoise google.cn dbut 2006 et s'tait depuis battu avec les restrictions imposes par les autorits.

Aucun dlai n'a t annonc pour finaliser les ngociations entre la firme et le gouvernement chinois.

Source : Post de Drummond sur le blog de Google 

 ::fleche::  Quelles consquences aurait le dpart de Google du march chinois ?

 ::fleche::  Pensez-vous que Google doivent conserver ses positions chinoises ou bien quitter le pays ? 

 ::fleche::  Que pensez-vous de la politique restrictive de la Chine en matire de libert d'expression et d'accs  Internet ?

----------


## Inazo

Bonjour, 

Cela n'arrtera pas les attaques sur les boites mails aux USA etc... Mais c'est dj un premier pas. Je pense que les restrictions impos par la Chine sont une honte dans leurs grandes majorit.

Je pense que cela est suffisamment grave pour que Google agisse comme cela, car le march Chinois pse de plus en plus lourd chaque jours.

Et Yahoo!/Bing ont ragis ? Car si je ne dit pas d'nerie, j'en dit par moment, Yahoo! n'a pas fait les mme concessions en Chine ?

Cordialement,

----------


## dams78

> Quelles consquences aurait le dpart de Google du march chinois ?
> 
>  Pensez-vous que Google doivent conserver ses positions chinoises ou bien quitter le pays ? 
> 
>  Que pensez-vous de la politique restrictive de la Chine en matire de libert d'expression et d'accs  Internet ?


1) C'est yahoo / microsoft qui serait content, non?

2) Quitter le pays serai un message trs fort, si tout le monde tait capable de faire pareil a serai un grand pas, je pense.

3) Ca va tous simplement  l'encontre d'Internet.

En tout cas ceci risque de redorer le blason de Google, c'est certainement le but.

----------


## bizulk

Google craint de devenir complice malgr lui de la chasse aux "rebelles"  ?
D'autres voudront fermer les yeux pour prendre sa place.  ::cry:: 

Combien se sont vendu  la Chine pour gagner un peu plus d'argent ?
Mais ragir est dj une bonne chose, on pointera du doigt ceux qui essaieront de prendre le relais.

----------


## dclink

Aprs vont ils rellement le faire ? Et Google a plus besoin de la Chine que l'inverse donc bon ...

----------


## Lyche

(je rcrit ce qui a t dit sur le topic ouvert par benwit ^^)

C'est bien jou stratgiquement. A l'heure ou beaucoup de monde se pose des questions sur la "confiance" que l'on peut porter  Google, dnoncer les abus en chine a ne peut que redorer leur blason.

----------


## Invit

> 1) C'est yahoo / microsoft qui serait content, non?


Non, en Chine le leader est une firme locale, Baidu, qui dtient les deux tiers du march, Google n'en a qu'un tiers, les autres sont nettement moins puissants. 

Depuis un peu plus d'un an, Google et les autorits chinoise sont en conflit. Certains y voient l'influence de Baidu (et la tentation protectionniste, trs forte en Chine ces temps ci). Google marche plus ou moins bien suivant les jours, il y a eu quelques campagnes dans les mdias l'accusant de diffuser de la pornographie, et certaines de ses filiales (blogspot par exemple) sont bloques. 

Cette affaire, si elle se concrtise, est un peu la conclusion logique... Comme lyche, j'ai l'impression que Google y gagne en image, sachant qu'il n'tait de toutes facons pas arriv  dominer le march chinois (et que son modle conomique repose sur cette domination). 

Mais Baidu fait galement une excellente affaire... Pour le reste, ca coupe encore un peu plus la Chine du reste de l'internet, a, il va bientt falloir parler de l'intranet chinois. 

Francois

----------


## speedy_g

> il va bientt falloir parler de l'intranet chinois.


Un intranet  plus d'un milliard de personnes tout de mme  :;):

----------


## kaymak

> (je rcrit ce qui a t dit sur le topic ouvert par benwit ^^)
> 
> C'est bien jou stratgiquement. A l'heure ou beaucoup de monde se pose des questions sur la "confiance" que l'on peut porter  Google, dnoncer les abus en chine a ne peut que redorer leur blason.


voui.

L'annonce en soit ne prouve rien. Lorsqu'ils auront quitter le march, ils auront quelque chose de fort  faire valoir.
Mais est ce que c'est tendre le carotte plus loin pour mieux nous entourlouper le moment venu ??? Nsp.

Ou est ce qu'ils ont de vrais craintes sur l'origine des attaquants ? ...

Dans tous les cas cela en dit long sur la capacit  protger l'informaito nsur internet, et c'est d'ailleurs assez bizarre (ou inquitant) de savoir que google en particulier peut lui aussi tre victime.

----------


## Lyche

> voui.
> 
> L'annonce en soit ne prouve rien. Lorsqu'ils auront quitter le march, ils auront quelque chose de fort  faire valoir.
> Mais est ce que c'est tendre le carotte plus loin pour mieux nous entourlouper le moment venu ??? Nsp.
> 
> Ou est ce qu'ils ont de vrais craintes sur l'origine des attaquants ? ...
> 
> Dans tous les cas cela en dit long sur la capacit  protger l'informaito nsur internet, et c'est d'ailleurs assez bizarre (ou inquitant) de savoir que google en particulier peut lui aussi tre victime.


Google, c'est une entreprise comme les autres, ce sont des hommes comme les autres qui dveloppent les appli Google. Ce qui est fait par l'homme peut-tre dfait par l'homme. Ils ne sont pas parfait, et aucun systme n'est inviolable, n'en dplaise  certains..

----------


## s4mk1ng

Bah mme si c'est pour redorer son blason je trouves a trs bien que google ose faire a aprs bon c'est sur s'il ne detenait que """1/3""" des parts du march a veut dire que cela aura moins d'impact que si il avait fait cette action dans des pays comme la france ou les usa.. ::?:

----------


## Invit

> Un intranet  plus d'un milliard de personnes tout de mme


Non, moins de 400 millions... et hyper loin en matire de pouvoir d'achat par habitant, et avec une position vis  vis de la proprit intellectuelle que mme le tlchargeur de base trouverait que c'est "grave abuser". 

Je ne crois pas que cette dcision couterait grand chose  Google sur le court terme (et je pense que le gain retir en matire d'image est incomparable). Sur le long terme, faut voir, mais ce n'est pas facile  deviner.

Francois

----------


## pmithrandir

Si ils pouvaient donner l'exemple a d'autres socit ca ferait pas de mal non plus. 
Le gouvernement chinois se sert des entreprises trangres pour distiller un peu de libert surveill a ses concitoyen pour mieux les tenir en laisse... Partir aprs leur avoir montrer les "bienfaits" d'un brind e libert pourrait peut tre les rveiller. 
N'oublions pas qu'il n y a que le peuple chinois qui peut se dbarrasser de ses dirigeants.

----------


## goomazio

Imaginez : une star/people/"personne connue pour son art et ses bourrelets" utilise le moteur de recherche (maps, mail pour organisation soire, ...), se retrouve dans une db et puis se fait pister par un crack en info, harceleur de star  ::mouarf::  

Voil l'exemple qui peut toucher l'utilisateur lambda qui a rencontr google aprs la campagne de pub dans les mtros de tous les pays.

Si vous aimez FF, et que votre vie prive vous intresse, rejoignez mon mouvement trs extrmiste. Dites que google est vilain en utilisant mon exemple plus haut et non pas parce qu'il est en Chine (comme on pouvait trs souvent le lire dans des propos anti google sur ce forum).

(tiens prends a google!) 


Srieusement, je ne pense pas que google vaille mieux que FF comme navigateur. Sauf pour les netbooks, ce qui n'est pas la majorit des stations de surf sur internet. Et qu'on laisse google redorer son blason aussi facilement me laisse un sentiment d'injustice.

Edit : je suis le seul  parler de navigateur ?  ::aie::  Autorisez moi ce HS, je ne pense pas qu'il y ait grand chose de nouveau  dire sur ce qui se passe en Chine.




> La firme de Mountain View aurait t assez chamboule par ces faits, au moins assez pour considrer de rviser sa position sur le continent asiatique.


 Et si des Franais hack quelques compte Gmail a va pousser google  fermer google.fr ? Je ne comprends pas vraiment la raison de ce retrait (si ce n'est le redorage de blason). Google se sentirait-il menac par le gouvernement chinois en personne ? Ou, en informatique, est-ce une stratgie de scurit frquente que de succomber aux demandes des pirates ?

----------


## robert_trudel

j'y crois pas vraiment... il quitterait un des plus grand march du monde... en plein boom...

----------


## Lyche

> j'y crois pas vraiment... il quitterait un des plus grand march du monde... en plein boom...


Mais tellement ferm au monde qui n'est pas le sien que c'est peut-tre aussi un moyen pour eux de partir "la tte haute" en voyant qu'ils sont en train d'y perdre leur billes sur ce "march"

----------


## Firwen

> j'y crois pas vraiment... il quitterait un des plus grand march du monde... en plein boom...


pourtant google semble avoir ds-censur son moteur de recherche ds aujourd'hui.

http://www.pcinpact.com/actu/news/54...man-rights.htm


Ce n'est pas anodin comme action quand on sait ce que risque un tel acte en chine .

----------


## Invit

Ce qui est curieux, c'est de ragir  une attaque de pirates (mme bien coordonne, et mme si elle sent bon l'attaque commandite par une organisation) par l'arrt immdiat de la censure de google.cn. A mon avis il pourrait y avoir un lien...

Si (par exemple) les machines de google avaient t attaques au travers d'une faille dans la version chinoise de google (ou plus prcisment de la partie de celle ci qui s'occupe de l''harmonisation" des rsultats, alors la seule rponse possible serait de mettre immdiatement cette version hors ligne, non?

C'est la rponse des autorits chinoises qui va maintenant tre amusante  suivre. Si Google s'en va, ils perdent un peu la face, s'il opre sans censure, c'est carrment ridicule... Et s'ils censurent google, ca va drolement se voir, surtout chez les internautes chinois.

Un autre truc qui va tre amusant  suivre, c'est la raction d'autres multinationales de l'informatique. Certaines ne font pas de bonnes affaires en Chine (trop de concurrence locale, trop de piratage, trop de liens business-politique), certaines vont elles profiter de l'occasion pour se dsengager?

Francois

----------


## goomazio

> Ce n'est pas anodin comme action quand on sait ce que risque un tel acte en chine .


Pas pour une "personne" comme google, j'imagine que a revient  peut prs au mme que le fils du directeur de l'cole qui insulte un de ses professeurs, ou le petit garon qui lance des trucs sur le chien qui est attach par une laisse (et qui ne peut donc rien faire...).  ::roll:: 


A quand l'arme google ?
 ::dehors::

----------


## KEKE93

C'est quand mme sidrant que Google songerait  quitter le march chinois sachant que depuis 2004 aucune firme US ne songe  crotre sans conqurir le march chinois.
Si Google quitte le march chinois, le grand gagnant serait Baidu...mais si je ne me trompe pas, Baidu est bien une entreprise prive introduite en Bourse et dans laquelle l'Etat Chinois et l'arme populaire n'ont aucune part...

----------


## deadalnix

> Et Yahoo!/Bing ont ragis ? Car si je ne dit pas d'nerie, j'en dit par moment, Yahoo! n'a pas fait les mme concessions en Chine ?


Oh que si. On en entend moins parler car ils cooprent bien plus avec le gouvernement chinois, et donc, a clash moins. Ils ont il n'y a pas si longtemps fournis des infos sur des dissidents politiques sans dcision de justice. Dissidents qui sont en prison maintenant.

Quand a bing, il est filtr partout. Il n'y a qu'a voir les rsultat surprenant qu'on a sur COFEE mme en france . . .

----------


## Shirraz

Pure marketing amha. Comment peut-on oser faire croire qu'on a de l'thique et qu'on refuse de jouer le jeu du PCC alors qu'on a accept les rgles de ce jeu auparavant ? 

A mon avis ils sont loin des esprances qu'ils avaient, les restrictions et l'impossibilit de se dployer comme ils le souhaitent c'est trop de boulot, donc ils quittent le navire en agitant haut le drapeau des droits de l'homme histoire que tout ne soit pas perdu.


Chose qui me choque et  laquelle personne ne ragis, c'est sur le fait que des infos de chez Google on t vol... Au moins on le sait : toutes les infos qu'ils prennent sur nous ne sont pas si bien protges ! ::?:

----------


## Katleen Erna

*Mise  jour du 14.01.2010*
*Et si Google quittait la Chine, quelles seraient les ractions de Microsoft et Yahoo! ?*

Alors que le bras de fer entre Google (qui ne souhaite plus censurer ses rsultats de recherche), et le gouvernement chinois (qui entend contrler totalement la moindre information circulant dans le pays), devrait dbuter dans quelques semaines ; la pression se fait de plus en plus forte pour Microsoft et Yahoo!.

En effet, si Google dcidait finalement d'abandonner le march chinois, faute d'accord juridique obtenu avec les autorits, ses deux principaux concurrents se retrouveraient "seuls" sur le crneau. 

Mme si la grande majorit du march est domine par les moteurs de recherche locaux, Microsoft et Yahoo pourraient tirer un bnfice de la dsertion de Google.

Oui mais, le dpart de Google est hautement plbiscit dans les sondages, et nul doute que si cette dcision tait finalement prise, elle crditerait le gant de nombreux points de popularit. 

Ni Microsoft, ni Yahoo!, n'ont souhait s'exprimer  ce sujet pour l'instant.

 ::fleche::  Alors, que prfreraient faire ses rivaux ? Rcuprer ses parts de march pour une belle opportunit de business, ou bien suivre ses positions pour des retombes plus idologiques ?

----------


## Marco46

> Pensez-vous que Google doivent conserver ses positions chinoises ou bien quitter le pays ?


D'un ct, Internet en Chine, mme filtr est forcment vecteur de dmocratie. 
D'un autre ct, a pourrait s'apparenter  de la complicit de violation des droits de l'homme.




> Que pensez-vous de la politique restrictive de la Chine en matire de libert d'expression et d'accs  Internet ?


Ben que c'est une dictature, un tat totalitaire.




> Alors, que prfreraient faire ses rivaux ? Rcuprer ses parts de march pour une belle opportunit de business, ou bien suivre ses positions pour des retombes plus idologiques ?


Actuellement ils doivent faire le bilan du pour et du contre dans les 2 cas pour savoir laquelle des 2 solutions est la plus profitable. Moi j'en sais rien  ::):

----------


## Pandoon

Microsoft a annonc ne pas avoir subi d'attaques et Yahoo! soutient Google mais ne dit rien sur la censure.

http://www.pcinpact.com/actu/news/54...-microsoft.htm

----------


## lvr

La Chine a besoin de Google. Car une nation qui ne dispose pas d'Information valable ne peut pas aller de l'avant et de gagner des parts de marchs. Donc il y aura forcment compromis.

----------


## jbravo

Bonjour, je vois que finalement Google se pose des questions en ce qui concerne la Chine. 
Au dpart pour s'implanter en Chine il n'ont pas hsit  censurer le rsultat des recherches pour se mettre en accord avec le gouvernement chinois. 

Finalement la loi du march a prim sur la morale ( tout est une question d'argent ). J'espre que Microsoft-Yahoo auront une morale un peu plus restrictive, si Google qui le march chinois.

J'attends la dcision de Google et de Microsoft-Yahoo avec impatience.

Bonne journe

----------


## david06600

> La Chine a besoin de Google. Car une nation qui ne dispose pas d'Information valable ne peut pas aller de l'avant et de gagner des parts de marchs. Donc il y aura forcment compromis.


La Chine en a un de moteur de recherche apparement du nom de Baidu, d'aprs les messages prcdent, et ils ont bien raison.  Google, Yahoo et Microsoft ne sont pas le centre du monde.

----------


## deadalnix

Si tu veux les infos officielles du PCC, rien de mieux que baidu.

----------


## Shirraz

> Ben que c'est une dictature, un tat totalitaire.




La Chine n'a pas du tout les mmes caractristiques qu'un tat type CdN... Le problme de cette dernire est qu'il est totalement impossible d'en parler sans la connatre et surtout la comprendre. Je choque du monde si je vous affirme qu'il n'y a plus de communistes en Chine ? Mme au sein du PCC ?

Le pays est dans une situation o il a justement besoin d'un grand contrle, par pour les bnfices du pouvoir, mais pour viter que a finnisse mal justement. Il y a des milliers de manifestations qui se passent bien chaque anne, mais le PCC a une "crdibilit" a conserver en tant que partie unique, et est "oblig" de se montrer ferme pour conserver l'quilibre social. LA Chine change dans le bon sens, mais pour que a se passe aussi bien que possible, il lui faut du temps !



Google ne changera rien  la politique chinoise et ne devrait mme pas essayer... Comme on ne force pas la dmocratie  s'installer dans les pays o on y fait la guerre, ce qui cause plus d'emmerdes qu'autre chose, on ne peut pas contraindre la Chine a tre un pays parfait du jour eu lendemain.

----------


## strutsbaby

Ce qu'il faut savoir c'est qu'en Chine baidu dtient 2/3 du monopole de la recherche mais ses recherches sont forcment tourn vers la chine.
Beaucoup de dveloppeurs utilisent google pour avoir accs a certaines informations.Le dpart si il est confirm de google faira pas de plus de l'internet chinois vers un intranet.

Je n'ai jamais compris pourquoi les firmes internationales surtout web voulaient s'imposer en Chine c'est mal connaitre le contexte et le comportement du gvt chinois qui est tres protectionniste.Ils n'ont pas besoin de facebook ils ont xunlei,youtube ils ont youku ,ebay il ont taobao...

Je dirais que c'est un combat perdu d'avance moi j'aurais miser un peu plus sur les indiens

----------


## david06600

> on ne peut pas contraindre la Chine a tre un pays parfait du jour eu lendemain.


Surtout que les pays occidentaux donneurs de leons sont loin d'tre parfait eux mmes.  Ca critique, mais c'est bien content de dlocaliser ou d'acheter des produits moins onreux fabriqus en Chine.  Si Google n'est pas content du rgime chinois, il n'est pas oblig de traiter avec et c'est ce qu'il aurait fait s'il tait si respectueux des droits de l'homme.

----------


## Marco46

> La Chine n'a pas du tout les mmes caractristiques qu'un tat type CdN...


CdN c'est Core du Nord j'imagine. La CdN n'est pas la dfinition d'un tat totalitaire. La Chine remplit aussi les critres donc je vois pas ce qu'il y a de choquant  qualifier la Chine d'tat totalitaire. A partir du moment o l'tat cherche  imposer les ides que peuvent avoir dans la tte ses "citoyens" par le contrle de l'information on est bel et bien dans un tat totalitaire.

Pour le reste le discours selon lequel il est bon pour un peuple d'tre sous contrle pour une raison X ou Y a me laisse de marbre. L'tat naturel de l'Homme c'est la Libert. Point.

----------


## Lyche

> Pour le reste le discours selon lequel il est bon pour un peuple d'tre sous contrle pour une raison X ou Y a me laisse de marbre. L'tat naturel de l'Homme c'est la Libert. Point.


Pourtant il y a des lois partout dans le monde pour "brider" cette libert. Mais on nous apprend bien en philo que pour vivre libre il faut vivre sous la contrainte.

----------


## Skyounet

> Quand a bing, il est filtr partout. Il n'y a qu'a voir les rsultat surprenant qu'on a sur COFEE mme en france . . .


Et ?
http://www.bing.com/search?q=%2bCOFEE&setmkt=fr-FR

Tu trouves pas ce que tu veux ? Moi si...

----------


## deadalnix

Ils ont entendu la critique  ::D: 

C'est bien, mais pour moi c'est fini, je n'ai plus confiance. Les rsultats ont t truqus une fois, c'est une fois de trop.

----------


## Skyounet

> Ils ont entendu la critique 
> 
> C'est bien, mais pour moi c'est fini, je n'ai plus confiance. Les rsultats ont t truqus une fois, c'est une fois de trop.


Il n'y a pas d'histoire du trucage ou autre.
Quand tu tapes COFEE, qui est un mot qui n'existe pas nous somme d'accord, Bing te propose les rsultats pour COFFEE qui, pour la plupart des gens, serait plus vraisemblable.

Seulement toi qui cherche vraiment COFEE et tu sais que c'est pas une faute d'orthographe pour COFFEE tu vas cliquer sur le petit lien en haut qui dit :




> Les rsultats sont inclus pour coffee. Afficher uniquement les rsultats pour cofee.


Il suffit juste d'apprendre  utiliser le moteur, il n'y a pas de censure ou trucage...

----------


## deadalnix

Tout au dbut de la fuite, il n'y avait rien sur le sujet dans bing. a a d'ailleurs bien fait parler.

----------


## Shirraz

> CdN c'est Core du Nord j'imagine. La CdN n'est pas la dfinition d'un tat totalitaire. La Chine remplit aussi les critres donc je vois pas ce qu'il y a de choquant  qualifier la Chine d'tat totalitaire. A partir du moment o l'tat cherche  imposer les ides que peuvent avoir dans la tte ses "citoyens" par le contrle de l'information on est bel et bien dans un tat totalitaire.
> 
> Pour le reste le discours selon lequel il est bon pour un peuple d'tre sous contrle pour une raison X ou Y a me laisse de marbre. L'tat naturel de l'Homme c'est la Libert. Point.



Exemple parfait de ce qu'on appelle de l'ethnocentrisme : tout de le monde devrait vivre et faire comme nous... Pour comprendre le monde, il faut tre capable de ne pas regarder le monde tel que nous le connaissons dans notre petit cocon de puissance mondiale et dmocratique. Est-ce que a s'ets fait en un jour chez nous ? Certainement pas ! Au contraire, on a avanc beaucoup plus lentement que ne le fait la Chine aujourd'hui !

Je ne dis pas que les chinois n'ont aucun droit d'accs  la "libert" tel que nous le pouvons, mais que forcer l'arrive de la libert ne peut que foutre la merde dans un pays qui n'a pas les moyens de grer un vraie merdier, et qui risque de le renvoyer dans les bas fonds de la pauvret tel qu'il y a  peine 40ans !
La Chine change et changera parce que c'est invitable. On ne rentre plus au Parti par conviction mais pour assurer sa carrire, les jeunes se foutent de plus des tribulations du Parti et voyagent  travers le monde, la Chine est le seul pays communiste  "s'en sortir"...

Quand  dire que l'internet chinois devient un intranet, excusez moi mais c'est une belle connerie... L'internet chinois ne peut pas rgresser dans son ouverture puisqu'il n'a jamais t rellement ouvert, et c'ets en aucun cas l'arrive de Google et compagnie qui a chang quelque chose. C'est justement pour a que l'attitude de Google me choque, ils n'ont eu que faire des sacro-saint "Droits de l'Homme" et veulent uniquement leur part du jus que chacun cherche  presser en Chine. Il n'ont pas pu s'imposer comme souhait, ils n'ont pas pus imposer leur mthode de travail, alors ils la jouent  la "Momo" : "tout a c'est que de la magouille, alors on s'en va comme un prince".

Et a va peut-tre vous tonner, mais tout les chinois que je rencontre se portent trs bien, ils n'ont pas du tout l'air de sortir d'un tarrible tat totalitaire !



PS : je prcise que je suis un amoureux transit de Tawan ou j'ai pass deux ans de ma vie et compte bien m'y installer aussi tt que possible. On ne peut pas dire que je porte la Chine dans mon coeur, bien au contraire, mais j'essaye au moins de la comprendre, et j'arrive mme  comprendre son attitude pourtant violente face  mon le chrie !

----------


## bugsan

Etrange que Google ne voit aucune objection  faire des affaires dans des pays qui en occupent d'autres militairement.

----------


## Skyounet

> Etrange que Google ne voit aucune objection  faire des affaires dans des pays qui en occupent d'autres militairement.


On me dit dans l'oreille que la France occupe militairement l'Afghanistan...

----------


## Lyche

> On me dit dans l'oreille que la France occupe militairement l'Afghanistan...


On me confirme aussi que beaucoup de pays dit "dvelopps" ont une force militaire dans un pays dit "sous dvelopp"

----------


## Invit

> Je choque du monde si je vous affirme qu'il n'y a plus de communistes en Chine ? Mme au sein du PCC ?


Allez va...

http://french.china.org.cn/china/arc...nt_9120866.htm
http://french.china.org.cn/china/arc...nt_9101447.htm
http://french.china.org.cn/china/arc...nt_9127697.htm

Ds fois que la censure franaise bloque certains de ces liens subversifs, je cite le dbut du dernier...

"Le Parti communiste chinois est le dtachement d'avant-garde de la classe ouvrire chinoise, en mme temps que celui du peuple chinois et de la nation chinoise, ainsi que le noyau dirigeant de la cause du socialisme  la chinoise ; en tant que tel, il reprsente les exigences du dveloppement des forces productives avances en Chine, reprsente l'orientation du progrs de la culture chinoise avance et reprsente les intrts fondamentaux de l'immense majorit de la population en Chine. L'idal suprme et le but final du Parti rsident dans l'accomplissement du communisme."

Ca date d'il y a deux ans... Mais c'est vrai que ce Hu Jintao est probablement un olibrius, et que ce congrs ce tient probablement dans une cabine tlphonique...




> Google ne changera rien  la politique chinoise et ne devrait mme pas essayer... Comme on ne force pas la dmocratie  s'installer dans les pays o on y fait la guerre, ce qui cause plus d'emmerdes qu'autre chose, on ne peut pas contraindre la Chine a tre un pays parfait du jour eu lendemain.


Je ne vois pas le rapport avec Google... 

Tout ce que dit l'article, c'est que Google a t attaqu. Pour tre en Chine, on lui demande d'adapter son moteur (ce qui lui fait une mauvaise image en Occident, d'o proviennent le gros de ses revenus), et depuis plus de six mois, il passe son temps  tre bloqu et  faire la guerre  Baidu, mieux introduit dans les cercles du pouvoir que lui. Alors,  un moment, Google en a marre, et se propose de fermer boutique. 

Et, quand il fait ca, il se trouve que certains occidentaux applaudissent (les ignares!), ce qui est bon pour l'image de Google, et, apparemment, ca agace un rien les internautes chinois(si tu sais lire le chinois, traine un peu sur les BBS chinois, et fais toi une ide, on rigole plutt, ces jours ci...), qui ne partagent apparemment pas (ou du moins pas tous) ton opinion sur le fait que c'est un bon dbarras...

Mais peut tre est ce parce qu'ils ne comprennent pas la Chine...

Francois

----------


## Marco46

> Exemple parfait de ce qu'on appelle de l'ethnocentrisme : tout de le monde devrait vivre et faire comme nous... Pour comprendre le monde, il faut tre capable de ne pas regarder le monde tel que nous le connaissons dans notre petit cocon de puissance mondiale et dmocratique. Est-ce que a s'ets fait en un jour chez nous ? Certainement pas ! Au contraire, on a avanc beaucoup plus lentement que ne le fait la Chine aujourd'hui !


videmment que ma rponse est subjective ! 
C'est le principe mme des discussions politiques, il s'agit de convaincre ton interlocuteur et ceux qui lisent/regardent/coutent. 
Alors le coup de on a avanc plus lentement donc ils sont mritants a me fait rire. Qu'Internet soit un vecteur de dmocratie en Chine certes, que la Chine se dirige lentement vers un tat proche de nos valeurs j'y crois pas une seule seconde. C'est une grande illusion. En Europe et aux USA les rvolutions donnant plus de libert aux peuples ont t provoques par la bourgeoisie qui tait touffe par les aristocrates et qui voulait pouvoir faire ses affaires librement. Ne jamais oublier cette vrit historique. Et ces rvolutions ont fait suite  au moins un bon sicle de dbats et de transmissions d'ides sur ces sujets ou des sujets connexes. En Chine aujourd'hui, tout mouvement ou dbut de dbat est cras systmatiquement, on est loin d'un dmarrage d'amlioration.




> Je ne dis pas que les chinois n'ont aucun droit d'accs  la "libert" tel que nous le pouvons, mais que forcer l'arrive de la libert ne peut que foutre la merde dans un pays qui n'a pas les moyens de grer un vraie merdier, et qui risque de le renvoyer dans les bas fonds de la pauvret tel qu'il y a  peine 40ans !


1 / Qui te parle de forcer qui que ce soit  faire quoi que ce soit. Je dis juste que je mprise le totalitarisme chinois.

2 / En quoi le fait d'avoir des lois permettant la libert dans un pays est facteur de dsordre ??? C'est une logique que je ne comprends pas dsol. Je vois pas non plus le lien avec la pauvret ...




> Et a va peut-tre vous tonner, mais tout les chinois que je rencontre se portent trs bien, ils n'ont pas du tout l'air de sortir d'un tarrible tat totalitaire !


Les allemands en 40 se portaient  merveille, les italiens aussi. Les franais sur la premire moiti du rgne de Napolon taient galement pas trop mal, etc ... 

Tu as probablement du parler  des mineurs chinois, tu sais ceux qui travaillent dans des conditions dignes du XIXme sicle et dont les rvoltes sont mates par l'arme et dont on peut voir quelques images  peine lorsque la censure du rgime ne parvient pas  bloquer totalement l'information.

...

----------


## Shirraz

> Alors le coup de on a avanc plus lentement donc ils sont mritants a me fait rire.


Je n'ai pas dit qu'ils sont mritants, mais que ce pays sors d'une bourbier dans lequel on l'a mis en s'acharnant pendant plus d'un sicle dessus  y faire des choses que les rdacteurs des Droits de l'Homme n'oseraient mme pas imaginer, et qu'ils a dj subit normment de changement qui l'ont handicap. Nous on a eu le temps (et la domination sur les autres) pour avancer, on peut aussi leur laisser du temps. Surtout que la Chine c'est pas 60 millions de quidam  grer, mais presque 1 milliard 4...





> Qu'Internet soit un vecteur de dmocratie en Chine certes, que la Chine se dirige lentement vers un tat proche de nos valeurs j'y crois pas une seule seconde. C'est une grande illusion.


Sur quoi te bases-tu ? Ils n'ont jamais volu dans le bon sens depuis 45 ? La Chine en est toujours au mme stade de pauvret, de condition de vie et de libert que sous Mao ? Un tat qui se dit communiste ne peut pas tre un tat qui tente de faire fonctionner son pays aussi bien que possible et rendre ses citoyens aussi heureux que possible ? 
Pour info, le Parti a emerg en Chine parce qu'ils ont tent un nombre incalculable de choses pour se dbarrasser des pilleurs que nous tions sans succs, et qu'en toute logique, le communisme leur a sembl la dernire solution pour s'en sortir. Ce n'est pas parce que tout ne s'est bien pass aussi bien que dans la famille Ingals que c'est forcment critiquable en tout point ! L'histoire contemporaine chinoise est extrmement riche, au moins autant que la ntre, et vous pourriez bien y apprendre normment de chose et un peu mieux comprendre le pourquoi du comment...





> En Europe et aux USA les rvolutions donnant plus de libert aux peuples ont t provoques par la bourgeoisie qui tait touffe par les aristocrates et qui voulait pouvoir faire ses affaires librement. Ne jamais oublier cette vrit historique. Et ces rvolutions ont fait suite  au moins un bon sicle de dbats et de transmissions d'ides sur ces sujets ou des sujets connexes. En Chine aujourd'hui, tout mouvement ou dbut de dbat est cras systmatiquement, on est loin d'un dmarrage d'amlioration.


Oui et videmment, on des tres suprieurs qui ont eu dj connus l'illumination et qui se doivent d'apporter paix, joie et civilisation au reste du monde... On a dj eu ce genre d'attitude  plusieurs reprises, et on sait o a mne. D'ailleurs les Chinois ont dj normment souffert de cette attitude l jusqu' ce qu'ils dcident de se refermer sur eux-mme, et c'est une fois qu'ils se sont renferms sur eux-mmes et devenu "totalitaristes" que les choses ont enfin commencs  avancer mme si a t parfois trs dur.





> 2 / En quoi le fait d'avoir des lois permettant la libert dans un pays est facteur de dsordre ??? C'est une logique que je ne comprends pas dsol. Je vois pas non plus le lien avec la pauvret ...


LA libert il la donne, mais ils se doivent de conserver la fameuse "harmonie social", ce qui passe par le besoin de mettre tout le monde d'accord et sur les mmes rails. Ils n'ont ni le temps ni les moyens de laisser le peuple faire "la rvolution" comme on l'a fait... LE but ultime reste d'aller vers le mieux !

Et pour toi qui ne croit pas ne la "libert et dmocratie" chinoise, penche toi un peu sur l'effet d'Hong-Kong et surtout sur l'effet qu' et qu'aura Tawan. Si la Chine veut se retrouver avec Tawan, il n'auront pas d'autres choix que de remplir tout les critres que tu veux, et gopolitiquement parlant, la "reprise" de Tawan est une question vitale face  l'Occident.
En d'autres mots, arriver  ce que tu souhaite est une question de survie pour la Chine...




> Tu as probablement du parler  des mineurs chinois, tu sais ceux qui travaillent dans des conditions dignes du XIXme sicle et dont les rvoltes sont mates par l'arme et dont on peut voir quelques images  peine lorsque la censure du rgime ne parvient pas  bloquer totalement l'information.
> 
> ...


Faux, il y a beaucoup de manifestations, certes encadres (tel qu'on le fait en France finalement) et qui ne finissent pas dans la rpression sanglante qu'on nous montre  la tl (oui, la censure, ou plutt le choix orient des infos qu'on transmets, a marche aussi ici). Et  surprise, le Parti tente galement de nettoyer la corruption et amliorer les conditions de vie, mais c'est souvent les pouvoirs locaux qui ont le dernier mot ( cause de la corruption). Tiens, on a jamais parl de ce genre de problme auxquelles fait face le vilain pouvoir "totalitariste", si ? En ralit il y'a mme plus de manifestations en Chine qu'il n'y en a en France, proportions gardes videmment...

T'as dj vu comment ils vivent  Shanghai ? C'est pas "comme au XXIe s." a ? Les choses ne se font pas en un jour et je te guarantie que le gouvernement tente aussi d'amliorer la vie des campagnards et ouvrier. L'image de mga-puissance qu'on a est errone au cu de la taille du pays et de la population, dans son ensemble la Chine reste un pays en voie de dvelopement "moyen-infrieur" qui proportionnelement parlant n'a pas plus de moyen qu'un pays de l'Est, et qui a surtout des problmes puissance 10 compars au autres pays...

----------


## Marco46

> Sur quoi te bases-tu ?


Pas de libert syndicale.
Parti unique.
Les journalistes libres et les opposants politiques sont emprisonns.
L'information est strictement contrle.
etc ...

a suffit comme base ?

Un lment rcurrent dans tes rponses c'est la confusion entre l'volution conomico-technique et l'volution "politique". Ce n'est pas parce que la Chine avance  pas de gants sur le terrain conomique qu'elle fait de mme sur le terrain des liberts. La corrlation entre l'ouverture conomique et l'ouverture politique est une des grandes thorie des libraux voulant justifier le commerce sans contrle avec des pays pratiquant le travail des enfants et le quasi-esclavage de la main d'oeuvre.
Moi je crois qu'on aurait pas du s'engager sur ce chemin car on est entrain de crer un adversaire conomique qui va tre plus puissant que nous et qui n'a absolument pas les mmes valeurs que nous, voire mme un certain esprit de revanche.




> LA libert il la donne, mais ils se doivent de conserver la fameuse "harmonie social", ce qui passe par le besoin de mettre tout le monde d'accord et sur les mmes rails.


Donc ils ne la donnent pas puisqu'on impose de penser comme ceci ou comme cela. C'est la dfinition mme du totalitarisme.




> Ils n'ont ni le temps ni les moyens de laisser le peuple faire "la rvolution" comme on l'a fait... LE but ultime reste d'aller vers le mieux !


Le mieux c'est la libert, et l'galit de droit. Et pas forcment d'avoir 1,3 milliards d'IPhone. Tu vois o je veux en venir ?

Du moment que tu as un toit,  bouffer, l'accs  un systme de sant correct et  un systme ducatif correct aussi, les conditions sont runies pour permettre la libert. Ils en ont les moyens conomiques mais n'en ont pas la volont politique.

Sur la censure ouai ben personne va me mettre en taule en France pour avoir cri "Pour un Quercy indpendant !!!" dans la rue ok ? Ca fait quand mme une certaine nuance.

Bon la discussion s'avre assez inutile. Je pense que tout le monde aura saisi nos points de vue respectifs.

----------


## Pandoon

> [B][COLOR="Red"]
> 
>  Alors, que prfreraient faire ses rivaux ? Rcuprer ses parts de march pour une belle opportunit de business, ou bien suivre ses positions pour des retombes plus idologiques ?


Microsoft s'oppose a la vison de Google. Ils resteront en Chine et respecteront la loi chinoise.

http://www.pcinpact.com/actu/news/54...osoft-bing.htm

----------


## Shirraz

> Parti unique.


9 = 1 ? Bravo  ::): 

Et je voulais savoir pourquoi c'est une si grande certitude que la Chine restera un pays totalitaire, pas une numration de la situation  l'heure actuelle, qui malgr les apparences est dj diffrente... 






> Moi je crois qu'on aurait pas du s'engager sur ce chemin car on est entrain de crer un adversaire conomique qui va tre plus puissant que nous et qui n'a absolument pas les mmes valeurs que nous, voire mme un certain esprit de revanche.


Oh oui, "LE PERIL JAUNE" !! Les mesquins petits noich' et leur sourire narquois qui vont se faire un malin plaisir  nous dtruire ! Ca fait 20 ans que cette thorie est dpass, s'ils nous bouffent se sera avec nos propres armes donc on aura qu' fermer nos gueules... Et rien ne dis qu'ils le pourront, par ce que ce pays peux tout aussi bien s'effondrer sur lui mme sur une crise, peut importe la sphre touch. Et qu'est-ce qui cimente le pays et le garde en marche avant ? Le Parti... Si le Parti viens  s'crouler trop vite, le pays suivra avec, c'est pour a qu'ils doivent absolument contrle et crdibilit...

Mais ne t'inquites pas, les Amricains sont dj en train de mettre leurs pions en place pour mettre un maximum de btons dans les roues de la Chine (bouclier anti-missile / Afghanistan / armement de Tawan...).







> Du moment que tu as un toit,  bouffer, l'accs  un systme de sant correct et  un systme ducatif correct aussi, les conditions sont runies pour permettre la libert. Ils en ont les moyens conomiques mais n'en ont pas la volont politique.


MAIS TOUT CA ILS NE L'ONT PAS ENCORE POUR TOUT LE MONDE ! C'ets a que tu ne veux pas comprendre, ouais ils explosent conomiquement, mais NON ils ne sont pas dans de bonnes conditions pour passer  un tat dmocratique ! Ils ont autre chose  foutre que grer les troubles lis  une pouss de la dmocratie ! 
Tout le monde ne fait que voir la Chine comme si sa situation tait comparable  la notre : c'est pas du tout le cas ! Hu Jintao et ses collgues n'en sont encore qu'a avoir des objectif du type "tripler le revenus minimum des paysans d'ici 2020", tu crois franchement qu'ils ont envie de s'emmerder avec des intelectuels pris de libert ?

Regarde deux des pays qui font aujourd'hui partis des exemples cits pour leur dveloppement foudroyant qui les a fait passer du tier-monde au pays dvelopp et mme partie intgrante du G20 pour l'un d'eux : la Core et Tawan ("Le Miracle Tawanais", tu connais ?). Tu crois qu'ils ont t dmocratique ds le dbut ? DIEU NON ! Ca fait tout juste vingt ans que ces deux pays ont enclench la marche dmocratique, avant a c'tait quoi ? Des pays totalitaire, sous loi martiale, des rgimes sous lesquelles il ne s'ets pas forcment pass des choses jolies-jolies mais qui ont pu faire toutes les rformes pour faire ce qu'aucun autre pays n'a su faire, et quand les problmes conomique et sociaux ont t stabiliss, ils ont ouvert la porte  la dmocratie !

Ben voil, la Chine c'ets exactement la mme chose, sauf que c'est cent fois plus vaste, cent fois plus de monde, et des problmes d'autant plus complexes  rgler, sans compter que la Chine a la tare de ne pas tre notre alli et de ne pouvoir compter que sur elle mme ! De plus,  l'heure ou Tawan et Core glissaient dj vers puissance et dmocratie, Deng Xiaoping commencait tout juste  lancer ses rformes !

Et nous, tu crois qu'on est beau nous ? L'ONU, cette stupide gardienne de la paix et des droits de l'Homme qui accepte la Chine en son sein mais refuse l'entre d'un pays dmocratique,  haut revenu et dont la libert de la presse et suprieur  des pays comme la France, et ce quitte  bafouer ses propres rgles, et on va ensuite leur faire la morale ? Tout a n'est que politique, qu'on aille casser les couilles  la CdN ! Ah non, on s'en fout de la CdN, tant qu'elle balance pas ses missiles sur les autres son peuple peut bien crever alors qu'ils n'ont pas 1/100e de ce qu'ont les chinois !


LAISSEZ LEUR LE TEMPS ! Chaque pays doit pouvoir voluer  son rythme, il n'y a aucun pays  qui on a forc la main qui a pu s'en sortir, bien au contraire !

----------


## Marco46

> Et je voulais savoir pourquoi c'est une si grande certitude que la Chine restera un pays totalitaire, pas une numration de la situation  l'heure actuelle, qui malgr les apparences est dj diffrente...


Pourquoi c'est une si grande certitude que la Chine deviendra un pays dmocratique respectueux (un minimum comme chez nous) des droits de l'homme ?

Quels sont les signes qui te permettent de dire que la situation volue dans le bon sens ou va voluer dans le bon sens ? Moi je n'en vois pas, et on voit plutt des signes contraires,  commencer par l'affaire du Tibet.

----------


## Shirraz

> Quels sont les signes qui te permettent de dire que la situation volue dans le bon sens ou va voluer dans le bon sens ? Moi je n'en vois pas, et on voit plutt des signes contraires,  commencer par l'affaire du Tibet.



Mais c'ets clair que si tu prends chaque problme seul on s'en sort plus...



S'ils relchent la pression sur le Tibet et laisse plus d'indpendance, qu'est-ce qui va se passer ? Les Oughours vont demander eux aussi  bnficier des mmes privilges, l'intgrit territoriale s'ffrite, plus rien n'empche Tawan de se proclamer indpendante, le pays s'ffondre et au revoir la compagnie !


De plus le Tibet est une position gostratgique trs importante puisqu'elle peut contrler le centre du continent, tout comme Tawan est tout aussi important, et d'uatant plus que Japon, Core et Philippines sont allis des USA, et que cette le reprsente la seul opportunit du pays  faire de la dissuasion nuclaire dans le pacifique et quilibrer le rapport de force !


Les choses sont tellement plus simple dans un journal ou au JT. Je ne cautionne pas la manire de faire au Tibet, mais pointer du doigt et sortir les choses de leur contexte que d'essayer un minimum de comprendre "pourquoi"...

----------


## deadalnix

Tu penses vraiment ce que tu cris ou bien tu es pay par le gouvernement chinois ?

----------


## pmithrandir

Moi la chine je m'en bat les couille qu'il ne soient pas dmocratique, etc.. c'est aux chinois de rclamer, par les armes s'il le faut, leur dmocratie.
On la donnerait sur un plateau, qu'ils ne sauraient pas quoi en faire et ne lui donnerait pas de valeur, comme dans tous les pays totalitaires que l'on a "libr".

La seul chose importante, c'est qu'il ne doit pas exister de concurrence libre et non fausse avec ce genre de pays qui n'a pas du tout les mme couts qu'engendre la dmocratie  rentabiliser.

----------


## Invit

> Pour info, le Parti a emerg en Chine parce qu'ils ont tent un nombre incalculable de choses pour se dbarrasser des pilleurs que nous tions sans succs, et qu'en toute logique, le communisme leur a sembl la dernire solution pour s'en sortir.


Allez pour notre dification  tous, cite un peu quelques une de ces solutions... Ca doit tre facile, puisqu'elles sont incalculables...

Le Parti Communiste Chinois apparait d'abord... en France (il y a eu une poque ou Zhou Enlai et Ho Chi Minh partageaient la mme chambre, au Kremlin Bictre). Il se dveloppe dans les annes 20 grace au soutien du PCUS, qui est alors internationaliste. Mais il reste compltement minoritaire... ( l'occase, regarde sur une carte o se trouve Yan'an, le coeur de la zone libre). 

Ce n'est que grce  la guerre, au chaos li  la fin, et une fois de plus,  l'appui du grand frre sovitique, que Mao parvient  chasser le KMT en 49. 

Et ca n'a pas grand chose  voir avec les "pilleurs que nous sommes" (je suppose que tu parles des concessions), parce que ceux qui ont ferm les concessions ce sont... les japonais... (en 1949, il n'y en avait plus).

Francois

----------


## Shirraz

> Allez pour notre dification  tous, cite un peu quelques une de ces solutions... Ca doit tre facile, puisqu'elles sont incalculables...
> 
> Le Parti Communiste Chinois apparait d'abord... en France (il y a eu une poque ou Zhou Enlai et Ho Chi Minh partageaient la mme chambre, au Kremlin Bictre). Il se dveloppe dans les annes 20 grace au soutien du PCUS, qui est alors internationaliste. Mais il reste compltement minoritaire... ( l'occase, regarde sur une carte o se trouve Yan'an, le coeur de la zone libre). 
> 
> Ce n'est que grce  la guerre, au chaos li  la fin, et une fois de plus,  l'appui du grand frre sovitique, que Mao parvient  chasser le KMT en 49. 
> 
> Et ca n'a pas grand chose  voir avec les "pilleurs que nous sommes" (je suppose que tu parles des concessions), parce que ceux qui ont ferm les concessions ce sont... les japonais... (en 1949, il n'y en avait plus).
> 
> Francois


Devant autant d'inepties et un un talage d'ignorance, je n'irais pas plus loin mais je corrige d'abord tout a.


La victoire du PCC n'est as d  un soutien  un soutien sans faille du PCC, mais :
- au soutien du peuple qui grossisaient les rangs partout o ils passaient, notamment en jouant sur le cot "nationaliste" contre le Japon  l'heure ou le KMT joue les attentistes ;
-  la faiblesse du KMT gangren par la corruption et les tensions internes ;
- la dbcle conomique du KMT ;
- les amricains qui retirent leur soutien  TKC ;

Ca ne peux pas tre grce au soutien des sovitiques, car dj les communistes chinois veulent s'en dmarquer, et ce ds 1934 et la Grande Marche durant laquelle ils ont cart les partisans trop proche du pouvoir moscovite !


Tu veux parler de Yan'an ? Parles-en totalement, et surtout n'oublie pas de citer que Mao y a fond une dmocratie partielle,  l'oppos de l'autoritarisme de Zhongzheng. Les choses se passaient tellement bien l-bas, que beaucoup d'intelectuels chinois y virent enfin "la solution" tant recherche depuis les guerres de l'opium. 
"Minoritaire" ? Oh bien sr, tellement peu important que Zhongzheng a perdu temps et energie  pourchasser les communistes alors qu'ils fallait d'abord botter le cul des japonais, d'o le fait qu'il soit considr comme un tratre sur le continent alors qu'ils furent dj allis auparavant !


Le premier congrs communiste se tient en 1921, et en 1925 dj c'est la Beifa, KMT et PCC marchent ensemble vers le nord pour stabiliser celui-ci en proie au Seigneurs de la Guerre. Etrange que leKMTai eu besoin du soutien d'un mouvement minoritaire de deux colloc'  Paris. Et l, effectivement les sovitiques on offert leur aide, mais paradoxalement c'est  SYT, alors ecart du pouvoir, qu'ils offrent leur soutien ce qui permit la naissance du KMT. Pire, c'est Zhongzhng qui commande l'Arme Rvolutionnaire du KMT, fonde avec l'aide du Komintern !
Info complmentaire : communisme et socialisme font leur premire apparition ds 1911 via le Japon, en particulier les crits de Kropotkine et Bakounine, puis pntrent compltement la Chine de suite aprs la rvolution d'Octobre 1917, et non "dans les annes 20  Paris" ! Les tudiants communistes chinois se retrouvaient dj  Paris et  Lyon en 1915...


Ta liste de tentatives d'expulsion des trangers / rformes / rvoltes, a te va si elle commen en 1840 ?
- les rvoltes et les guerres de l'opium
- la rvolte des Taiping
- les deux vagues rformistes sous l'empire et le mouvement de 100 jours
- la rvolte des Boxeurs
- les efforts de Sun Yat-Sen et la rvolution de 1911
- le mouvement du 4 Mai
- efforts communistes et proclamation de la RPC




Comme dj dit, je suis 100% pro-Tawan, et plus KMT que DPP. Je necautionne pas du tout les actions du PCC qui ont fait couler du sangalors que a aurait pu tre vit. Mais SVP, arrtez devouloir leur donner des leonsalors que pendant plus d'un sicle on les a empoisonn, pill, tu et dmoralis. "On" ici veut aussi bien dire Europe que USA ou Japon.

La Chine a beaucoup plus avanc une fois dbarrasse de nous, puisque avant elle n'avancait pas, on la ruinait. Comment osez vous encore aller les emmerder et de nouveau imposer NOS quatres volont qui n'ont d'autres buts que de leur remettre des btons dans les roues comme "au bon vieux temps"... 


TOUT LE MONDE SE CONTRE-CARRE DES DROITS DE L'HOMME, c'est qu'une arme politique, sinon on emmerderait pas que la Chine avec a... 
Soit on a sa propre moral et on refuse de commercer avec un tat "totalitair", soit on ferme sa grande gueule et on va faire des gros sous-sous avec les chinois. Et si en restant chez nous on n'accepte pas ce qui s'y passe, et ben on fait ce qu'on fait avec les pays musulmans : on met des gros bateaux sur l'eau et des gros avions dans les airs, on leur casse gueule, on libre le peuple (et les ressources surtout, les personnes sont de l'energie renouvellables, pas le ptrole et les matires premires !), et y'a plus de problme !

----------


## Marco46

On se calme camarade :




> Mais SVP, arrtez devouloir leur donner des leonsalors que pendant plus d'un sicle on les a empoisonn, pill, tu et dmoralis. "On" ici veut aussi bien dire Europe que USA ou Japon.
> 
> La Chine a beaucoup plus avanc une fois dbarrasse de nous, puisque avant elle n'avancait pas, on la ruinait. Comment osez vous encore aller les emmerder et de nouveau imposer NOS quatres volont qui n'ont d'autres buts que de leur remettre des btons dans les roues comme "au bon vieux temps"...


J'ai empoisonn, pill, tu et dmoralis personne, merci bien. J'ai ruin personne non plus ! Je crois pas non plus beaucoup emmerder les chinois et je n'ai pas les moyens d'imposer mes 4 volonts au monde.

Par contre je suis tonn que le simple fait de dire une vrit simple : La Chine est un tat totalitaire, ce qui est indiscutable, dclenche chez toi un torrent d'inepties digne d'un commissaire politique pour justifier l'injustifiable.

Au dbut ton discours provoque la curiosit, puis l'amusement, a devient carrment pathtique.

----------


## Invit

> Devant autant d'inepties et un un talage d'ignorance, je n'irais pas plus loin mais je corrige d'abord tout a.


Tu sais, j'ai vraiment appris le chinois ( l'universit), j'ai vraiment habit en chine populaire (pendant plusieurs annes, toi jamais apparemment), et ca fait un petit bout de temps que je lis sur le sujet... 

Sur les origines du PCC, et sa structure dans les annes 20 (notamment le fait qu'au milieu des annes 20, le mouvement tait surtout fort chez les tudiants  l'tranger, et pas du tout en Chine, et encore moins dans le peuple), tu peux lire Bianco, or MC Bergre. (tu me sors l un condens de 17 wikis, ca ne vaut pas grand chose). 

Sur les annes 50, je ne sais pas comment tu peux nier le soutien sovitique, l'aide financire, matrielle, la rtrocession des installations industrielles de mandchourie, etc... Mme dans les annes 80, on voyait encore en Chine des camions russes datant de cette poque.

Quant  Yan'an dmocratie partielle, c'est un gentil fantasme de quelques occidentaux (Snow, Bthunes peut tre).




> La Chine a beaucoup plus avanc une fois dbarrasse de nous, puisque avant elle n'avancait pas, on la ruinait. Comment osez vous encore aller les emmerder et de nouveau imposer NOS quatres volont qui n'ont d'autres buts que de leur remettre des btons dans les roues comme "au bon vieux temps"...


Tu es fatigant avec ta propagande... Le dclin de la Chine, ce n'est pas juste les trangers, et non il n'y a pas un grand complot contre la Chine... 

Si tu veux faire ton autocritique de mchant colonialiste, va la faire ailleurs (moi je ne me sens pas responsable). Si cette hypocrisie t'touffe, expatrie toi, et essaye d'obtenir la citoyennet locale (tu vas adorer!).

Nous ici, on n'ose rien, on parlait juste de Google, avant que tu viennes nous donner des leons.




> TOUT LE MONDE SE CONTRE-CARRE DES DROITS DE L'HOMME, c'est qu'une arme politique, sinon on emmerderait pas que la Chine avec a...


Tu te contre-carres des droits de l'homme, c'est ton affaire. (J'espre quand mme que tu n'cris pas ceci bien au chaud dans un pays o ces droits sont protgs, parce que..., hein?) Mais il y a beaucoup de gens qui ne sont pas d'accord avec toi. En en particulier beaucoup de chinois. Il y a quelques semaines, il y en a encore un qui a pris 11 ans... C'est long, onze ans...

Pour revenir  Google, ca fait 20 ans (depuis 1989, tu sais, l'anne o il ne s'est rien pass, au printemps), qu'on rpte (dans les boites occidentales en tous cas) que l'ouverture et le business amneront l'ouverture sociale et la dmocratisation. Les vnements rcents montrent que ce n'est pas forcment le cas (la rpression contre les opposants se durcit, le discours officiel renvoie toute discussion sur l'ouverture politique aux calendes grecques, le rgime est plus que jamais crisp sur cette obsession d'un complot tranger).

En 2006, quand ils se sont installs en Chine, en cdant aux demandes du gouvernement chinois, les dirigeants de Google (qui n'taient pas tous d'accord) avaient pari sur cette ouverture. Aujourd'hui, ils constatent qu'elle ne vient pas, ils se font censurer et bloquer, ils ne gagnent mme pas beaucoup de sous, et on les attaque (et les infos rcentes semblent indiquer que les pirates ressemblent beaucoup  une structure tatique). 

Du coup, ils en tirent les consquences, et proposent de s'en aller, ca me parait assez logique, non?

Francois

----------


## Katleen Erna

*MAJ du 18.01.2009*
*Google vs Chine : l'attaque pourrait venir du gouvernement ; Microsoft ne quittera pas le pays*

Plus les jours passent, et plus les langues commencent a se dlier concernant les incidents opposant Google au rgime chinois. Certains d'entre vous se sont peut tre par exemple demand pourquoi Google avait t la seule compagnie a parler de ce problme, alors que 20 ont t vises au total ?

Simplement parce que les 19 autres, soumises a de fortes pressions (certainement conomiques), ont refus l'appel de Google  une dclaration collective. La firme de Mountain View s'est donc retrouve seule au moment de rvler les informations sur les attaques.

Depuis que l'affaire est devenue publique, trois autres compagnies ont  leur tour annonc avoir subit ces attaques : Adobe Systems Inc, Juniper Networks Inc et Rackspace Hosting Inc.

Selon certaines indiscrtions, Yahoo! aurait galement t vis par de tels actes malveillants. Pour autant, la compagnie ne l'avoue pas officiellement et dclare juste "approuver et soutenir la position de Google" tout en prcisant que cela "n'impliquait pas ncssairement d'attaques sur ses propres systmes".

D'autres professionnels du secteur ont commenc  s'exprimer. 

Le leader de la fabrication de processeurs Intel a ainsi dclar que "l'affaire ne les concerne pas" et qu'il n'y avait aucun changement dans sa manire de voir le march chinois puisqu'il n'y aurait "aucune preuve" d'attaque asiatique sur ses systmes.

Steve Ballmer, le CEO de Microsoft, s'est exprim sur Bloomberg TV pour affirmer que sa compagnie comptait rester en Chine pour y tre "une partie de la solution" :  Il y a des attaques tous les jours. Je ne pense pas qu'il y ait eu quoi que ce soit d'inhabituel, aussi je ne comprends pas. () Nous sommes attaqus tous les jours de toutes les parties du monde et je crois que tout le monde l'est aussi. Nous n'avons rien vu qui sorte de l'ordinaire . 

Cisco, quant  lui, annonce surveiller de trs prs le dbat sur le sujet.

Dans la liste des ractions, on peut aussi ajouter le principal interess,  savoir le gouvernement chinois lui-mme, qui a renforc sa position en expliquant administrer Internet en accord avec la loi, et nous avons des rgles explicites sur ce qui peut s'y propager. Pekin reste donc ferme  travers le porte-parole du ministre des Affaires trangres Jiang Yu. Il a expliqu que les entreprises trangres respectant ces principes taient les bienvenues.

Wang Chen, le directeur de l'information du gouvernement, a, lui, carrment fait l'apologie de la censure en expliquant qu'il tait ncessaire de guider l'opinion pour assurer la stabilit nationale. 

Autrement dit, la conclusion d'un accord entre les deux parties (Google et la Chine) semble compromise, si ce n'est impossible. 

D'autant plus que de nouvelles informations viennent envenimer les choses. 

D'aprs Mandiant, un groupe spcialiste en cyber-scurit auquel Google a fait appel pour enquter sur l'attaque visant les militants des droits de l'Homme, le code utilis pour l'exploit serait si sophistiqu et qualitatif qu'il sous-entendrait le support des autorits chinoises. Les actes seraient en effet d'un niveau de professionalisme trs lev, de celui habituellement utilis pour cibler un pays, et non pas une entreprise.

Une autre entreprise spcialise en scurit informatique s'est galement exprime sur l'affaire : McAfee a expliqu qu'une faille de scurit zero-day qui n'avait encore jamais t repere dans Internet Explorer a t utilise. Cette vulnrabilit a servi de porte d'entre aux pirates pour infiltrer les rseaux qu'ils visaient.

 ::fleche::  Trouvez-vous normal que la majorit des entreprises se taisent pour protger leur business en Chine ?

 ::fleche::  Economiquement parlant, Google peut-il quitter la chine ? Seuls 2% de ses revenus annuels proviendraient de Chine selon Jefferies & Co.  

 ::fleche::  Google doit-il rester, ou partir ? Mme au sein de l'entreprise, la question fait dbat puisque ses administrateurs ne partagent pas le mme avis : Sergey Brin (co-fondateur) souhaiterait que le groupe quitte le pays ; Eric Schmidt (CEO) souhaiterait qu'il y reste.

 ::fleche::  Pensez-vous que le gouvernement chinois ait particip aux attaques ?

----------


## ILP

> Steve Ballmer, le CEO de Microsoft, s'est exprim sur Bloomberg TV pour affirmer que sa compagnie comptait rester en Chine pour y tre "une partie de la solution" :  Il y a des attaques tous les jours. Je ne pense pas qu'il y ait eu quoi que ce soit d'inhabituel, aussi je ne comprends pas. () Nous sommes attaqus tous les jours de toutes les parties du monde et je crois que tout le monde l'est aussi. Nous n'avons rien vu qui sorte de l'ordinaire .


Il n'y a rien d'*inhabituel* *???*
Le fait qu'un gouvernement commandite des attaques contre des entreprises trangres, ne doit-il pas tre pris comme une dclaration de guerre ?

----------


## Lyche

> Il n'y a rien d'*inhabituel* *???*
> Le fait qu'un gouvernement commandite des attaques contre des entreprises trangres, ne doit-il pas tre pris comme une dclaration de guerre ?


Mis  part la "bonne foi" de Google, rien n'affirme qu'il s'agit d'attaque de la part du gouvernement chinois. Et une question comme a, Google tiens des listes des dissidents chinois pour savoir exactement qu'il n'y a que leurs compte gmails qui ont t pirats? Dans leurs fiches d'inscription  gmail, y'a marqu "je suis un dissident chinois qui lutte pour les droits de l'homme"?

Srieusement, si ce n'est un coup de pub  2 balles pour dires "Contrairement au mouvement populaire mondiale qui voudrais nous faire porter le chapeau d'espionner et de conserver les donnes de nos utilisateurs, nous sommes pour les droits de l'homme : La preuve.."

Non Srieusement, si ils se sont fait hack je suis bien contents pour eux, a va peut-tre leur remettre un peu les pieds sur terre.

----------


## Sarawyn

La dclaration de guerre est peut tre exagre  ::calim2:: 
Un pays ne peut pas se mettre en pril ou compromettre ses activits conomiques pour suivre les idaux ( sincre ou purement commerciaux ) d'une seule entreprise, aussi importante comme Google soit-elle.

Cependant il est clair que a en devient inquitant. Pourquoi la Chine serait le seul pays  imposer un filtre de l'Internet ? Les autres pays en dveloppement, mme si leurs croissances ne font pas autant parler et n'inquitent pas vraiment, n'ont jamais jusqu'ici voulu imposer des rgles  cet Internet.

La Chine et son nombre important d'habitant doit tre dur  grer. Nous n'avons pas  imposer nos modes de vie et notre culture  d'autres nations.

Maintenant, quand cela devient du Cyber-Terrorisme ( je qualifierai plus comme ca que de dclaration de guerre ) qui dpasse les infrastructures situes purement dans le pays concern, ou de la proprit de l'entreprise cible, il faut savoir mettre les poings sur la table.

Edit : Si bien sr il s'avre que ce cyber-terrorisme soit bien prouv comme action d'un tat, Chine ou autre...

----------


## buzzkaido

Bon, je suis pas spcialiste gopolitique de cette rgion du globe, mais...




> Il n'y a rien *d'inhabituel* ???
> Le fait qu'un gouvernement commandite des attaques contre des entreprises trangres, ne doit-il pas tre pris comme une dclaration de guerre ?


Disons que a me parait un peu dur pour une socit de dnoncer une attaque mene par un gouvernement sans preuves solides. Mme si on peut tre convaincu du contraire.




> Trouvez-vous normal que la majorit des entreprises se taisent pour protger leur business en Chine ?


Clairement, non.
La Chine a besoin de Microsoft, Adobe, Google et compagnie... Ils peuvent se passer de l'un d'entre eux, mais surement pas de tous, donc si tous avaient fait front commun avec Google, le gouvernement Chinois ferait surement un peu moins le malin. Et ces entreprises travailleraient certainement mieux d'un point de vue ethique.

Maintenant, le rgime d'oppression permet certainement  certaines de ces entreprises de s'enrichir facilement... donc bon, ils veulent surement pas perdre a (salaire sous-pays, horaires impossibles, etc...)




> Google doit-il rester, ou partir ?


Rester si il est tout seul  partir. Car dans ce cas, quelqu'un d'autre pendrait sa place, peut-tre pas avec la mme vision des choses...

Par contre, si 2 ou 3 autres grands acteurs majeurs sont prt  partir aussi, ils devraient le faire ds demain, histoire de faire un peu peur  ce gouvernement : je les imagine mal ne pas ragir face au dpart de Google+Microsoft+Adobe+Intel

----------


## Lyche

> Bon, je suis pas spcialiste gopolitique de cette rgion du globe, mais...
> 
> 
> 
> Disons que a me parait un peu dur pour une socit de dnoncer une attaque mene par un gouvernement sans preuves solides. Mme si on peut tre convaincu du contraire.
> 
> 
> 
> Clairement, non.
> ...


Mais ils s'en foutent les chinois des entreprises trangres. Ils ne le accueils sur leur territoire que pour mieux exporter en change.

----------


## nicolofontana12

Personnellement je crois qu'obligatoirement il y'aura un consensus.
Il y'a une problematique  gerer : La chine ne peut pas priver le milliards de chinois  avoir la bonne information. Etant donn que Google est le moteur de recherche le plus puissant, si les autorits chinoises ne s'entendent pas avec Google, il ne s'entendrons pas avec les chinois. Elle doivent s'attendre  des manifestations.

----------


## Sarawyn

> Etant donn que Google est le moteur de recherche le plus puissant


Je ne pense pas que ce soit le cas en Chine... La part de march de Google est largement dpass par son principal concurrent sur place.

Ceci dit, l'affaire s'bruite t'elle autant sur place qu'ici ?
S'ils contrlent l'information si bien que a personne doit tre au courant de la leve de la censure  ::mrgreen:: 

Aprs pour les manifestations et tout a, il y aura des consquences srement visibles de chez nous, mais il ne faut pas s'attendre  ce que Google change le visage de la Chine

----------


## Lyche

> Personnellement je crois qu'obligatoirement il y'aura un consensus.
> Il y'a une problematique  gerer : La chine ne peut pas priver le milliards de chinois  avoir la bonne information. Etant donn que Google est le moteur de recherche le plus puissant, si les autorits chinoises ne s'entendent pas avec Google, il ne s'entendrons pas avec les chinois. Elle doivent s'attendre  des manifestations.


Il est le plus puissant parce qu'en Occident et que les amricains se gaussent d'avoir le meilleur, mais Baido tu sais ce qu'il fait? tu sais, si sortie du contexte de la censure si ses temps de rponses seraient plus ou moins bon que Google, si la pertinence des rsultats seraient fausss ou non? Plus a va, plus je trouve google pourris par la pub et les liens qui n'ont aucun rapport avec ce que j'ai tap comme recherches.
Il faut regarder le march chinois sous un autre regard que notre visions trs triqu du monde marchand. Quand tu regardes que des marques comme Carrefour s'exporte mais que 70% (voir mme plus de 80%) des produits en rayons sont des produits chinois.
C'est typiquement occidental de croire que ce qu'on leur propose est "meilleur" que ce qu'ils ont. Quand je vois les critiques que ma sur avait dans son travail il y a de quoi faire peur quand mme (elle tait responsable du service import pour la branche nologie de Carrefour Chine) et tous les chinois qui travaillaient l bas taient unanime pour dire qu'ils n'allaient chez Carrefour que parce que les produits taient "moins cher" en grande surface qu'en petit commerce.

----------


## berceker united

La Chine  un pouvoir de ractivit assez importante. Si Microsoft part, ils feront un OS pour eux et seront surement capable de l'imposer dans d'autre pays, mergent en premier. Google et Adobe c'est la mme chose. Le faite que ces entreprises soient sur le territoire Chinois permet d'avoir un contrle de part de marcher et d'tre au plus prt de ses ennemies. Mais  tre trop prt peut finir par sentir le chaud.

----------


## goomazio

Si Google avait des preuves que l'attaque a t commandite par l'tat chinois, que se passerait-il ?




> D'aprs Mandiant, un groupe spcialiste en cyber-scurit auquel Google a fait appel pour enquter sur l'attaque visant les militants des droits de l'Homme, [...]


Ce serait bluffant de voir google prouver qui est le commanditaire grce  ses services  lui (et ses donnes magiques).  ::):  Mais je comprends ici que ce n'est pas possible.  ::(:

----------


## scepticimus

Et si Google restait mais commentait les pages de recherches chinoises par un message du genre "Ce pays opre une censure sur l'information, le rsultat de la recherche peut en tre affect" ?

----------


## Invit

> Pensez-vous que le gouvernement chinois ait particip aux attaques ?


Plus on en apprend sur l'attaque et sa sophistication ( la fois trs technique, et supposant une bonne connaissance de l'intrieur des systmes de Google), plus il semble logique qu'elle n'ait pas pu tre mene sans des structures lourdes, du type de celles dont disposent les tats... 

Certaines ractions le laissent galement penser : Hillary Clinton demande des explications, de quel droit s'il s'agit d'un cas banal de hacking? Si un pirate allemand attaque une socit amricaine, on ne demande pas d'explication  Angela Merkel... Le gouvernement chinois semble galement marcher sur des oeufs. Pour l'instant, il parle de la loi chinoise en matire de censure, il dit que la chine condamne les hackers, mais c'est tout. Il aurait t facile (et pas tonnant) de crier au scandale.

Sur le blog d'origine, Google laisse entendre qu'ils ont des preuves (c'est possible, ils ont parmi leurs employs des trs bons), je pense que celle ci dsignent la Chine...

Donc oui.




> Trouvez-vous normal que la majorit des entreprises se taisent pour protger leur business en Chine ?


En gnral, les entreprises n'aiment pas trop parler des attaques qu'elles subissent. Je pense que la plupart se taisent d'abord pour cette raison, et ensuite  cause de leurs intrts en Chine.




> Economiquement parlant, Google peut-il quitter la chine ? Seuls 2% de ses revenus annuels proviendraient de Chine selon Jefferies & Co.


2% de ses revenus, c'est trs peu. S'il se paye en change une campagne mondiale qui en fait un chevalier de la scurit, de la libert, et de la dfense de nos informations personnelles, il y gagne...




> Google doit-il rester, ou partir ? Mme au sein de l'entreprise, la question fait dbat puisque ses administrateurs ne partagent pas le mme avis : Sergey Brin (co-fondateur) souhaiterait que le groupe quitte le pays ; Eric Schmidt (CEO) souhaiterait qu'il y reste.


D'abord, l'internet tant ouvert, google.com continuera d'exister dans certaines parties de Chine (notamment Hong Kong). Pour Google.cn, ca me parait trs difficile, sauf  ce que Google face compltement machine arrire...

Ce qui me parait le plus plausible, c'est que ca traine en longueur. C'est dans l'intrt de Google, mais aussi de la Chine : Google, mme s'il ne reprsente que le tiers des recherches, est trs visible, s'il disparait de l'internet chinois, ca va se voir, et ca provoque des dbats, des troubles, que le pouvoir a en horreur. 

Personnellement, je pense qu'il devrait partir. Il n'a quasiment rien  perdre, il se fait une image de la mort en occident, et il reviendra dans quelques annes. (Juste  titre de comparaison, Yahoo tait le premier moteur  s'installer srieusement en Chine, ils sont minuscules maintenant).

Francois

----------


## henolivier

> Et si Google restait mais commentait les pages de recherches chinoises par un message du genre "Ce pays opre une censure sur l'information, le rsultat de la recherche peut en tre affect" ?


C'est a peu prs le message indiqu par Google.fr pour les requetes filtres. 
Je crois d'ailleurs que c'tait aussi le message de Google Chine pour les requetes filtres.

----------


## Katleen Erna

*MAJ du 19.01.2010*
*Google vs Chine : les attaques pourraient avoir t aides de l'intrieur, Google enqute sur ses employs*

Alors que lorsqu'on parlait d'ennemi, les regards se tournaient vers l'extrieur et vers la Chine, la situation prend un virage inattendu.

Google serait en effet en plein examen de ses effectifs, puisque certains de ses employs seraient souponns d'avoir facilit l'excution des cyber-attaques en interne. 

"Nous ne ferons aucun commentaire sur les rumeurs et les spculations, l'enqute est en cours" a dclar hier Google via un porte-parole.

Les attaques auraient apparemment cibl des personnes ayant un accs spcifique  certaines parties des rseaux de Google et auraient pu bnficier de l'aide de personnes travaillant dans les bureaux chinois de la firme. 

D'aprs des consultants en scurit informatique, la force de l'exploit n'a pas rsid dans le type de malware utilis, mais dans le fait que les personnes  attaquer taient clairement connues et vises.

Les investigations de Google se poursuivent. Plus d'informations devraient nous parvenir prochainement.

 ::fleche::  Pensez-vous qu'il soit possible que certains employs corrompus aient facilit les attaques ?

----------


## buzzkaido

> Pensez-vous qu'il soit possible que certains employs corrompus aient facilit les attaques ?


Tant que les hommes boiront du vin, ils seront corruptibles... et y'a pas de raison que chez Google ils aiment pas a...

----------


## FailMan

Reste  savoir si Google est toujours ton ami  ::aie:: 




> Tant que les hommes boiront du vin, ils seront corruptibles... et y'a pas de raison que chez Google ils aiment pas a...


Tant qu'il y aura l'Homme et l'argent, il y aura de la corruption  ::lol::

----------


## r0d

> Ce qu'il faut savoir c'est qu'en Chine baidu dtient 2/3 du monopole de la recherche mais ses recherches sont forcment tourn vers la chine.
> Beaucoup de dveloppeurs utilisent google pour avoir accs a certaines informations.Le dpart si il est confirm de google faira pas de plus de l'internet chinois vers un intranet.
> 
> Je n'ai jamais compris pourquoi les firmes internationales surtout web voulaient s'imposer en Chine c'est mal connaitre le contexte et le comportement du gvt chinois qui est tres protectionniste.Ils n'ont pas besoin de facebook ils ont xunlei,youtube ils ont youku ,ebay il ont taobao...
> 
> Je dirais que c'est un combat perdu d'avance moi j'aurais miser un peu plus sur les indiens





> Quand tu regardes que des marques comme Carrefour s'exporte mais que 70% (voir mme plus de 80%) des produits en rayons sont des produits chinois.


A noter que Carrefour est en train de se retirer de Chine (c'est peut-tre dj fait,  vrifier), en vendant ses infrastructures  Wallmart.

J'ai bien l'impression que,  l'instar d'autre entreprises "occidentales", google ne parvient pas  s'imposer en Chine. Ce qui doit avoir un poids non ngligeable dans cette histoire.

----------


## ToYo-

> Pensez-vous qu'il soit possible que certains employs corrompus aient facilit les attaques ?


Corruption ... ou menace ...

----------


## Lyche

> A noter que Carrefour est en train de se retirer de Chine (c'est peut-tre dj fait,  vrifier), en vendant ses infrastructures  Wallmart.
> 
> J'ai bien l'impression que,  l'instar d'autre entreprises "occidentales", google ne parvient pas  s'imposer en Chine. Ce qui doit avoir un poids non ngligeable dans cette histoire.


Ils sont pas encore partis. Mais je ne pense pas que a tarde non plus. Si les entreprises Franaises (voir autres que chinoise en gnrale) veulent s'implanter sur le march chinois, il faut proposer des produits chinois.
Regarde le vin. On se gausse d'avoir le meilleur vin du monde, mais les chinois ils ont besoin de quantit, pas de qualit. A l'heure actuelle, il y a une consommation de 1l de vin par chinois par an. Quoi qu'on en dise, c'est norme. a fait 1Milliard et demi de litre de vin vendu, mais, cette production est  97% chinoise. (1 seul homme d'affaire pour la production nationale de vin en chine  ::aie:: ) Si on veux aller l bas, il faut leur proposer ce qu'ils demandent, et pas l'inverse. Le systme de consommation n'est pas le mme et c'est ce que les entreprises n'arrivent pas  comprendre. Depuis 40ans, en occident on nous "impose" les nouveaut comme tant "la chose  avoir" et a fonctionne. Mais, en chine, si on veux s'imposer, il faut offrir ce que les chinois attendent, et non imposer aux chinois leur mode de consommation.

----------


## henolivier

> A noter que Carrefour est en train de se retirer de Chine (c'est peut-tre dj fait,  vrifier), en vendant ses infrastructures  Wallmart.
> 
> J'ai bien l'impression que,  l'instar d'autre entreprises "occidentales", google ne parvient pas  s'imposer en Chine. Ce qui doit avoir un poids non ngligeable dans cette histoire.


Je peux me tromper mais lorsque j'avais lu qu'ils voulaient quitter la Chine, ce n'tait pas un problme de s'imposer (ils sont d'ailleurs trs bien implants pour une entreprise trangre) mais plutt justement car le marche est juteux. 
L'ide de partir de la Chine tait suite a une vision a court terme pour faire gagner beaucoup d'argent aux actionnaires de manire trs rapide. 
(A noter que la Chine tait avec l'Amrique du sud pour l'article que j'ai lu)

Par contre, s'ils partent vraiment, ils pourront trs bien dire que c'est car les droits de l'homme sont bafous en Chine, ca supprimera la perspective ultra-capitaliste de la vente... (mais bon, il faudra cacher l'Amrique du sud ou parler uniquement de certains pays)

----------


## trihanhcie

> Si on veux aller l bas, il faut leur proposer ce qu'ils demandent, et pas l'inverse. Le systme de consommation n'est pas le mme et c'est ce que les entreprises n'arrivent pas  comprendre. Depuis 40ans, en occident on nous "impose" les nouveaut comme tant "la chose  avoir" et a fonctionne. Mais, en chine, si on veux s'imposer, il faut offrir ce que les chinois attendent, et non imposer aux chinois leur mode de consommation.


Je suis sceptique sur ces propos... Autant je suis d'accord sur le fait que les entreprises nous "imposent" les nouveauts, autant je ne suis pas d'accord pour dire que les chinois sont "hermtiques" au nouveauts.
Je serai assez curieux de connaitre les chiffres de vente des ipods / iphone en chine.
Non le vrai problme pour moi, c'est que qd une boite propose une nouveaut en Chine, les locaux refont le mm produit (ou quasi le mm) en moins cher et "ressemblant". Il suffit de voir le nombre de faux ipod nano qui se vendent la bas pour s'en rendre compte...

Pour les "produits" comme google, youtube, etc, ils ont leurs quivalents chinois comme dit plus haut (si on regarde l'interface de baidu, c'est du google tout crach comme  ses dbuts), qui sont peut etre plus performants au niveau de la recherche les sites chinois, je n'ai jms fait la comparaison...
Mais comme bcp de chinois sont nationalistes... ils vont prfrer quoi ? ils ont le choix entre un produit amricain (google, youtube,...) et un produit qui fait quasi la mm chose mais chinois... dur le choix...

----------


## Lyche

> Je suis sceptique sur ces propos... Autant je suis d'accord sur le fait que les entreprises nous "imposent" les nouveauts, autant je ne suis pas d'accord pour dire que les chinois sont "hermtiques" au nouveauts.
> Je serai assez curieux de connaitre les chiffres de vente des ipods / iphone en chine.
> Non le vrai problme pour moi, c'est que qd une boite propose une nouveaut en Chine, les locaux refont le mm produit (ou quasi le mm) en moins cher et "ressemblant". Il suffit de voir le nombre de faux ipod nano qui se vendent la bas pour s'en rendre compte...
> 
> Pour les "produits" comme google, youtube, etc, ils ont leurs quivalents chinois comme dit plus haut (si on regarde l'interface de baidu, c'est du google tout crach comme  ses dbuts), qui sont peut etre plus performants au niveau de la recherche les sites chinois, je n'ai jms fait la comparaison...
> Mais comme bcp de chinois sont nationalistes... ils vont prfrer quoi ? ils ont le choix entre un produit amricain (google, youtube,...) et un produit qui fait quasi la mm chose mais chinois... dur le choix...


Je ne dis pas qu'ils sont hermtiques aux nouveaut, mais le march chinois ne fonctionne pas de la mme faon. On ne peux pas dbarquer chez eux et leur imposer le systme de consommation qu'on nous impose depuis 40-50ans. De plus, c'est un peuple trs ferm, quand on leur propose quelque chose, il faut que ce soit fait par eux, sinon a ne se vend pas. Ils ont des critres, et si l'offre ne correspond pas  ces critres, a ne fonctionnera pas.

----------


## Marco46

Une possibilit de "mobile" pour le gouvernement Chinois :

Voir article sur GNT.

Dingue de voir des journalistes garder traces d'infos potentiellement mortelles pour leur source sur une BAL standard comme gmail. C'est vraiment de l'inconscience.

----------


## dams78

> De plus, c'est un peuple trs ferm, quand on leur propose quelque chose, il faut que ce soit fait par eux, sinon a ne se vend pas. Ils ont des critres, et si l'offre ne correspond pas  ces critres, a ne fonctionnera pas.


J'avais lu un article plutt orient automobile sur la production en Chine, et ce que tu dis est vrai sauf que c'est pas une volont du peuple chinois mais plutt du parti en place. Ils veulent tous simplement tout contrler et tout savoir faire. C'tait assez flippant d'ailleurs.

Ensuite je suis pas sur que les socits occidentales arrivent en Chine avec leur gros sabots et impose leur produit, en gnral il y a mme un dpartement "Chine" au sein de ces socit tellement ce march est complexe et important.
Par exemple pour l'automobile il y a des modles qui ne sont produit que pour eux , la C5  une version Chine, etc.

----------


## ILP

> Dingue de voir des journalistes garder traces d'infos potentiellement mortelles pour leur source sur une BAL standard comme gmail. C'est vraiment de l'inconscience.


C'est l'un des dangers au fait de stoquer des donnes sensibles dans le "Cloud"  ::(: .

----------


## kaymak

Ben google  l'air de vritablement vouloir faire respecter sa proprit, o qu'il soit. Dans ce cas prcis, c'est une bonne initiative, mais que je trouve maladroite.
Car elle me semble pleine de bonne volont, il, google, est le seul  s'tre affirm rapidement, les autres ont attendu de voir comment cela se passait pour finalement 'avouer'.

Bref, c'est un bras de faire entre google et le gouvernement chinois, qui entend rgir, par tous les moyens disponible, ces concitoyens (manipulation, phishing, piraterie informatique, r&d d'0-day ect ect ect). 
Des moyens qui ont largement franchit les limites pour n'importe quelle personne normale, qui se verrait violer son intimit.

Google serait il vraiment cool ? en se donnant cette image de david Vs goliath, au milieu de cette bande de ynes que seraient ces collgues intel et autres yahoo!.

Moi, ch pas. Du moins, pas encore

----------


## Katleen Erna

*MAJ du 20.01.2010*
*Google annule la sortie de deux mobiles Android en CHine ce jour, serait-ce li  ses dboires avec le gouvernement du pays ?*

La rupture semble presque consomme entre Google et la Chine. Le gant a en effet annonc hier le report du lancement  dansle pays asiatique de deux tlphones portables tournant sous Android et dvelopps en partenariat avec Samsung et Motorola. La sortie des deux appareils devait se faire aujourd'hui avec l'oprateur China Unicom.

Google n'a pas indiqu quelle serait finalement la date de commercialisation des deux appareils, ni expliqu les raisons de ce retard. D'aucun murmurent dj que cette dcision a t prise  cause de la colre provoque par les agissements du gouvernement chinois.

----------


## s4mk1ng

Ils ont raison de faire cela mme si je ne penses pas que la chine soit vraiment dpendante de google et ils doivent avoir leur propre "grosse" marque de portables

----------


## xelif

le fait que des employs aient aid les attaques pourrait expliquer le fait d'utiliser une puissante infrastructure....

vous imaginer la puissance de calcul des machines de google et train d'excuter des algos de piratage se faire une guerre sans merci  l'intrieur mme des locaux de la socit? 


Le fait que l'attaque vienne de la chine ne m'tonne pas outre mesure... tout le monde sait que si on veut tre un peu tranquille, on loue un serveur en Russie ou en chine et fait un lger tunneling (quoi ce c'est de moins en vrai pour la russie).... ca peut en effet tre l'tat chinois, tout comme ca peut tre un groupe organis de hackers...

Si c'est le gouvernement chinois qui est responsable de cette attaque... google n'arrivera  avoir que l'ip des FAI ou d'utilisateurs normaux d'internet, o mme de dissidents qu'il ne se priverait pas de mettre en prison pour le crime abject qu'ils n'aurait videmment pas commis...

bref.... wait and see  ::):

----------


## kaymak

moi ce qu'en j'en pense, mais on aura pas le fin mot de l'histoire, c'est que le gouvernement chinois  manipul les dits employs fautifs.
Que ce soit par la menace ou le social engineering.
Une fois rentr dans le systme, avec un pti backdoor homemade, ils n'avaient plus qu' laisser faire les soldats geeks.

let's see, but don't wait !

----------


## speedy_g

Un porte-parole chinois rfute les accusations de piratage par la chine. Hem hem, je les voyais mal dire le contraire. 

source : http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/americas/8478005.stm

----------


## Katleen Erna

*MAJ du 26.01.2010*
*Google vs Chine : le Net chinois serait "transparent", selon le gouvernement qui dment tre impliqu dans les attaques*

Le gouvernement chinois a rfut avoir t impliqu dans les attaques qui ont cibl Google et quelques 19 autres compagnies le mois dernier.

Un porte parole du ministre de l'Industrie est mont au crneau pour dfendre son pays, et affirmer que les accusations d'une quelconque participation aux cyber-faits tait "sans fondements".

Puis, l'homme de justifier ses propos en expliquant que Pkin est totallement oppos a de telles pratiques et que la politique chinoise concernant Internet est "transparente et ouverte".

Commenant  hausser le ton, le porte-parole a ensuite accus les Etats-Unis de jouer un double-jeu puisque "les services secrets de ce pays emploieraient de telles mthodes pour s'introduire dans des comptes e-mail".

Cette allocution vient rpondre  la prise de parole de la secrtaire d'Etat amricaine Hillary Clinton, qui avait expressement demand au gouvernement chinois de mener l'enqute sur les actes malveillant ayant viss Google.

La femme de l'ex prsident des USA terminait sur des paroles trs dures : "La Chine risque de s'emmurer  l'cart du progrs du prochain sicle".

 ::fleche::  Que pensez-vous de la rponse des chinois ?

 ::fleche::  Hillary Clinton dplore des "menaces de la libert d'information en ligne" de la part de plusieurs pays comme la Chine, la Tunisie, l'Uzbekistan et le Vietnam o la censure est trs prsente ; et plus rcemment l'Egypte o 30 blogueurs-militants furent emprisonns. Que pensez-vous de ce problme, et de la "totale libert du net" prne par les USA ?

----------


## Marco46

> *MAJ du 26.01.2010* 
>  Que pensez-vous de la rponse des chinois ?


 ::lol::

----------


## s4mk1ng

Bah le rel problme c'est que je ne suis pas sur que a les fasse bouger vu qu'ils sont dans leur propre monde et n'en ont rien  faire de leur "image de marque" comme on l'a vu  de nombreuses reprises(entre autres JO...)

----------


## Sieldev

> Bah le rel problme c'est que je ne suis pas sur que a les fasse bouger vu qu'ils sont dans leur propre monde et n'en ont rien  faire de leur "image de marque" comme on l'a vu  de nombreuses reprises(entre autres JO...)


Oh que si, il existe un "Bureau de la propagande extrieur" en Chine:
- http://www.ecrans.fr/Pekin-big-broth...dial,8957.html

----------


## Katleen Erna

*Mise  jour du 26.01.2010*
*Google vs Chine : Le Net chinois n'est pratiquement pas censur, d'aprs Bill Gates*

C'est aujourd'hui Bill Gates qui s'est exprim concernant le rcent dsaccord entre Google et la Chine.

Loin de dfendre les positions de son concurrent, le fondateur de Microsoft a dclar qu'il fallait choisir : "Voulez-vous obir aux lois du pays dans lequel vous vous installez ? Si la rponse est non, alors pourquoi faire du business l-bas ?". Gates a insist sur "l'absurdit" de cette situation.

Il a ensuite voulu mettre  mal les accusations dcrtant que Microsoft aiderait  la censure de l'Internet en Chine. "Les efforts chinois pour censurer Internet sont trs limits, et facilement contournables", dclare-t-il, minimisant l'importance de la censure dans le pays, et s'en servant pour justifier la "ncssit" de continuer de faire du business en rapport avec Internet sur ce territoire.

Par ses mots, il s'aligne sur les penses qu'avaient exprimes Steve Ballmer (le CEO de Microsoft) la semaine dernire.

 Source: Dclarations de Bill Gates ce matin dans Good Morning America sur ABC

----------


## berceker united

Je comprend qu'une entreprise amricaine puisse jouer les victimes dans cette affaire. Combien de fois les amricains ont procd  des coutes tlphonique ou autre de se genre. Je parle de ce cas prcis en rapport avec l'coute tlphonique opr par les amricain depuis un avions avec je sais plus quel ministre franais et qui fait que la France  perdu un contrat pour la construction d'une central nuclaire dans un pays.
Donc je dis que c'est de bonne guerre. Les amricains devraient se regarder entre eux en se posant la question s'ils font la mme chose. Eux vont dire que c'est dans l'intrt de leurs entreprise. Les Chinois vont dire la mme chose.

----------


## Babarom

Ben voyons!

Rarement vu une dclaration aussi crtine. Bill Gates est le premier  vouloir faire changer les lois en Chine notamment en ce qui concerne la proprit industrielle, les brevets logiciels et la lutte contre la copie.

Il estime juste qu'il a plus  perdre  quitter la Chine qu' vendre des copies  "bas prix" des ses softs pour tirer le march vers la lgalit.

Quand au fait que le web chinois n'est presque pas censur, qu'il vienne faire un tour par ici, le web depuis la Chine est une vraie plaie. Tiens prenons la plateforme blogger / blogspot: aucun blog accessible. Pourtant on y trouve plthore de choses n'ayant RIEN  voir avec la Chine. Mais il vaut mieux que les blogs ouverts par des chinois et lus par des chinois soient oprs par des socits chinoises car c'est la condition de pouvoir fouiller les serveurs et savoir qui  crit quoi.

Facilement contournable? Oui! Extrmement facilement, les VPN gratuits et autres proxys sont lgion. Quand on sait qu'on est censur, quand on sait qu'autre chose existe ailleurs et quand on a envie de perdre du temps  commprendre et installer une solution de contournement. Certes ici  Pkin tout le monde est plus ou moins au courant (les classes moyennes et suprieures du moins).

MAIS contourner la censure, c'est hors la loi! Et reporter le non-respect de la loi sur les usagers plutt que de raliser la ralit d'un problme c'est un peu se foutre de la gueule du monde!

----------


## chonunca

> *MAJ du 26.01.2010*
> *Google vs Chine : le Net chinois serait "transparent", selon le gouvernement qui dment tre impliqu dans les attaques*


...



> Puis, l'homme de justifier ses propos en expliquant que Pkin est totallement oppos a de telles pratiques et que la politique chinoise concernant Internet est "transparente et ouverte".


Je dnote une grosse diffrence entre les propos, et le titre...
Le gouvernement a jamais dit que le net chinois tait "transparent"...seulement que la position politique chinoise concernant Internet l'tait... ce qui est pas faux, tout le monde la connait et est plutt claire...

Ensuite, google quitte un march de milliards de personnes, il serait stupide pour ses concurrents de cracher dans la soupe

----------


## Babarom

Hmm non, la politique du gouvernement chinois n'est pas franchement transparente non-plus. Une politique transparente s'accompagnerait de rgles expliquant sous quelles conditions un site web peut ou ne peut pas exercer en Chine.

On ne peut pas franchement dire que a soit la ralit. En tmoigne les allers-retours qu'a pu faire Facebook aux veilles d'vnements importants. Enfin qu'on se "rassure" cette fois ils semblent partis pour de bon!

La politique chinoise est rarement claire et transparente  quel que niveau que ce soit. Les lois sont absurdement contraignantes et ne sont donc pas appliques telles quelles, mais ceci  l'avantage qu'on peut durcir les choses sans faire passer de nouvelles loi, il suffit de dcider que maintenant a suffit, on applique la loi pour de vrai.

----------


## FailMan

> Ensuite, google quitte un march de milliards de personnes, il serait stupide pour ses concurrents de cracher dans la soupe


 ::ccool:: 
Je pense que Bill Gates fait ici son hypocrite. J'espre qu'il sait pertinemment que le net chinois est tout sauf "net". On le sait bien, la censure rgne en matre l-bas (voir JO 2008 par exemple).
Mais comme tu dis, il ne va pas faire la btise de laisser un march comme a passer sous le nez de Microsoft. (y'a de la place pour Bing maintenant)

----------


## bugsan

Vous cherchez de l'hypocrisie ? En voila une toute fraiche.




> *SourceForge Blocks the "Axis of Evil" and Then Some*
> 
> The open source domain is still feeling the effects of the Chinese cyberattack on Gmail.  SourceForge announced that *it has blocked five countries* from its code repository.  Iran, North Korea, Sudan, Syria, and Cuba were unable contribute before the announcement, but now they are unable to download as well.  SourceForge's terms of use say that it bars any countries on the U.S. Office of Foreign Assets Control sanction list from accessing or posting content.  Open source advocates are upset with SourceForge's actions, saying that they violate the Open Source Initiative - specifically, the No Discrimination clauses.


Source : http://java.dzone.com/dose/daily-dos...ceforge-blocks

----------


## FailMan

> Vous cherchez de l'hypocrisie ? En voila une toute fraiche.
> Source : http://java.dzone.com/dose/daily-dos...ceforge-blocks


Et aprs ils viennent te donner des leons de morale, ils sont plutt ferms pour des "Open Source"-istes  ::haha::   ::aie::

----------


## speedy_g

> Vous cherchez de l'hypocrisie ? En voila une toute fraiche.
> 
> 
> 
> Source : http://java.dzone.com/dose/daily-dos...ceforge-blocks



Mouais, dj l'anglais employ est tout sauf correct. Ensuite il est cit sur sourceforge.net que seul certaines companies et persones sont interdites et non pas des pays entiers. 

Et de plus il est cit que ceux-ci ne font qu'obir ( tout en regrettant ) aux lois en vigueur aux USA ( ou ils sont bass ).  

source : http://sourceforge.net/blog/

----------


## bugsan

> Et de plus il est cit que ceux-ci ne font qu'obir ( tout en regrettant ) aux lois en vigueur aux USA ( ou ils sont bass ).


Comptent ils quitter les tats-unis ?

----------


## Katleen Erna

*Mise  jour du 28.01.2010*

*Google vs Chine : Android ne sera pas bloqu dans le pays, selon le gouvernement*

Le gouvernement chinois s'est exprim hier, mercredi,  propos du systme d'exploitation Android. Suite au refus de Google de commercialiser sur le march chinois deux mobiles tournant sous cet OS qui est le sien, des rumeurs avaient commenc a clore sur une possible fermeture du march du pays pour Android.

D'aprs les autorits, il n'en est rien. C'est un porte-parole du ministre de l'Industrie et des Technologies de l'Information qui s'est exprim  ce propos, en indiquant que la Chine ne fermera ses portes  aucun OS tant qu'il est conforme aux lois du pays. La Rpublique n'empchera donc pas l'utilisation d'Android, sans toutefois prciser si les services associs  l'OS qui sont gnralement pr-installs sur un mobile avec lui (notamment Google Search), seront galement tolrs. 

Certains constructeurs, comme Motorola, ont dj entam des ngociations avec Baidu.com (le moteur de recherche local), pour ventuellement l'inclure dans leurs appareils afin de parer  toute ventualit si Google n'tait plus le bienvenu.

----------


## Katleen Erna

*Mise  jour du 02.02.2010*
*Google vs Chine : une contrefaon du moteur de recherche en ligne, Goojje investi le net chinois*

Tandis que les relations entre Google et le gouvernement chinois restent trs tendues, un site Internet particulier vient de faire son apparition. Il s'agit de Goojje, qui ressemble presque trait pour trait au moteur de recherche le plus connu du monde.

Goojje reprend donc la charte graphique de Google, mais filtre ses rsultats de recherche conformment  la loi chinoise. Le site aurait t lanc le 14 janvier dernier.

Une phrase d'accroche assez trange est visible sur sa page d'accueil, elle dit :  soeur tait trs heureuse lorsque frre a abandonn lide de partir et est rest pour sa soeur.

Pour en comprendre le sens, il faut avoir quelques notions de mandarin (la langue majoritaire en Chine). "Jie Jie" (Goojje) signifie soeur, tandis que Ge Ge (Google) signifie grand frre.

Autrement dit, le "grand frre" amricain est pri par sa soeur de rester au pays (en rfrence au possible abandon du march chinois par la firme de Mountain View).

L'auteur de cette contrefaon en ligne serait une tudiante de Guangdong,  la recherche d'aide pour dvelopper son projet de moteur de recherche. On peut en effet lire dans la FAQ de Goojje : "La raison pour laquelle j'ai crer Goojje, en plus du dpart de frre Google, est pour raliser un rve harmonieux. J'espre que mon site peut apporter le bonheur  tout le monde, et vous accompagner  travers chaque saison de solitude... J'espre que Goojje peut aider  comprendre les nouvelles d'Internet. Goojje est n pour la paix, avec elle le frre ne sera pas seul. L'quipe de une personne de Goojje est trop faible, besoin de votre aide, aimez Goojje, svp partagez Goojje avec vos amis". (Les messages originaux sont dans un trs mauvais anglais, d'o ma traduction fidle -dans un trs mauvais franais, donc-)

Le clne asiatique de Google pourrait donc se rvler tre un projet open-source. Mme si son histoire reste entre trs floue pour le moment.

Une copie de YouTube avait galement investi la toile chinoise sous le nom de domaine "YouTubecn.com". Mais elle fut censure et rduite au silence par les autorits chinoises, tout comme son homologue amricain qui est interdit en Chine, pour avoir fait circuler des vidos sur le Tibet. 

Source :

----------


## jayfaze

Cool. D'ailleurs la patte du premier J est cele de baidu  :;): 
Sinon bonne initiative de sa part. Moi qui suis entrain de faire mon propre moteur de recherche, et qui ai vecu en chine 1 an l'annee derniere, et qui retorune en chine le mois prochain, ben je vais prendre conttact avec elle pour voir si ya moyen de faire un truc.

----------


## Katleen Erna

Tiens moi au courant si jamais tu travaille avec elle, a m'interesse et a interessera certainement nos lecteurs aussi  :;):

----------


## FailMan

Est-ce considr en termes de droit comme une contrefaon ?

Si oui, je demande pourquoi Google ne cherche pas  dfendre son image, si il est parti, c'est qu'il ne voulait pas que son nom soit associ au filtrage du net chinois non ? Donc avec ce clone, a pourrait de nouveau salir son nom.

----------


## dams78

> Est-ce considr en termes de droit comme une contrefaon ?
> 
> Si oui, je demande pourquoi Google ne cherche pas  dfendre son image, si il est parti, c'est qu'il ne voulait pas que son nom soit associ au filtrage du net chinois non ? Donc avec ce clone, a pourrait de nouveau salir son nom.


Sauf que l t'es en Chine, je n'ai pas l'impression qu'ils ont la mme notion de copie que nous.

----------


## FailMan

> Sauf que l t'es en Chine, je n'ai pas l'impression qu'ils ont la mme notion de copie que nous.


Ouaip, c'est pour a que je voulais savoir si c'tait considr comme une contrefaon l-bas, mais j'en doute, je voulais avoir con/in -firmation  ::ccool::

----------


## henolivier

> Goojje reprend donc la charte graphique de Google, mais filtre ses rsultats de recherche conformment  la loi chinoise. Le site aurait t lanc le 14 janvier dernier.


A noter que google.cn (du moins en Chine) refiltre aussi les rsultats (contrairement au lendemain de l'affaire Google-Chine du mois dernier).
A noter aussi que les rsultats sont diffrent entre les 2 moteurs (Google et Goojje).

----------


## jayfaze

> Tiens moi au courant si jamais tu travaille avec elle, a m'interesse et a interessera certainement nos lecteurs aussi


ok pas de probleme  :;):

----------


## Katleen Erna

*Mise  jour du 06.02.2010*
*Google vs Chine : Les services secrets amricains sollicits par Google pour enquter sur les attaques, des conclusions attendues*

La NSA est une agence trs confidentielle faisant partie des services de renseignements amricains. Elle aide  intercepter et analyser les communications trangres cryptes dans le but de dtecter de potentielles menaces contre le pays. L'agence s'est retrouve sous le feu des projecteurs en 2005 lorsqu'a t rvl le scandale des coutes illgales demandes par l'ancien prsident amricain George W. Bush pour "lutter contre le terrorisme".

Google a donc contact cet organisme de l'ombre pour lui demander de l'aider  lucider la question de la provenance des cyber-attaques qui remettent en cause sa prsence sur le sol chinois. La NSA devrait apporter son soutien  Google pour permettre d'empcher de nouvelles intrusions. Si cet accord se concrtisait, il le serait dans le respect des politiques de Google et les lois protgeant le caractre priv des communications en ligne. 

Le but de se rapprochement serait donc de mettre le doigt sur les vulnrabilits de Google, et d'valuer la puissance de ses adversaires. 

Les pourparlers seraient donc en court pour dcider d'une ventuelle collaboration. La NSA ne pourrait thoriquement pas accder aux e-mails et aux recherches des utilisateurs du moteur de recherche, elle pourrait par contre prendr connaissance du code malveillant qui a t utilis pendant les attaques.

De manire moins officielle, la question qui reste sur bon nombre de lvres est "le gouvernement chinois a-t-il particip  ces actes malveillants, d'une si grande sophistication ?". La NSA y apportera peut-tre une rponse. 

Source : Article dans le Washington Post

----------


## cahnory

Moi j'adore, google c'est la classe... enfin on dirait en lisant tout a non ? attendez, tout les sites se sont dj fait pirat mais pirater google est tellement un exploit que seul la NSA hollywood spy agency institution of america which in fact means the world yeah baby (will smith y travaillerai pas ? ^^) peut apporter un dbut de rponse.

On dirait presque que seul une intervention divine aurait pus faire tomber google... sincrement je ne sais rien de la qualit/envergure de l'attaque et des besoins ncessaires pour enquter dessus mais le combat de communication engag derrire celle-ci est splendide  ::lol::

----------


## Floral

C'est moi ou on vire peu  peu dans un monde Cyberpunk?
Les entreprises sont si puissantes qu'elles peuvent maintenant s'attaquer aux gouvernements. Quand est-ce qu'elles auront droit  leur propres force de scurit pour dfendre leurs intrts?

----------


## Marco46

> C'est moi ou on vire peu  peu dans un monde Cyberpunk?
> Les entreprises sont si puissantes qu'elles peuvent maintenant s'attaquer aux gouvernements. Quand est-ce qu'elles auront droit  leur propres force de scurit pour dfendre leurs intrts?


Parce que tu crois peut tre que la campagne aux prsidentielles de Obama elle a t finance par les blacks du Ghetto et des militants altermondialistes ?

Pour ce qui est des forces de scurits ben c'est dj le cas, yha plein d'entreprises de mercenaires et de scurit lgales aux USA.

----------


## Lyche

D'ailleurs la monnaie de Cyberpunk (Jeu crit dans les annes 50) c'est l'EuroDollars...

----------


## Floral

Ce n'tait qu'une question rhtorique.

----------


## s4mk1ng

bah de toutes fan je ne vois pas trop ce que a va leur apporter ils ne pourront pas attaquer officiellement le gouvernement chinois donc...

----------


## Lyche

> bah de toutes fan je ne vois pas trop ce que a va leur apporter ils ne pourront pas attaquer officiellement le gouvernement chinois donc...


mais pour 3 annonces officielles, combien d'actions officieuses sont faites?

----------


## Gutek

Bonjour,

Juste afin de dmystifier un peu le truc (Google & NSA), il faut comprendre que l'implication des pouvoirs publics et en particulier des services de scurit n'a rien d'extraordinaire ds lors qu'il s'agit d'agressions visant de grandes entreprises nationales et ayant potentiellement un impact conomique stratgique.
Pour rappel dans cette affaire, Google n'est pas la seule victime (il y a selon les sources entre 20 et 33 autres entreprises outre-Atlantique connues  ce jour)

Dans d'autres pays et notamment en Europe les pratiques sont les mmes. Mais c'est encore plus vrai aux Etats Unis, o l'implication du gouvernement dans les performances des entreprises nationales est encore plus fort. L'administration l bas est le premier VRP des boites...

Concernant enfin l'analyse de code malveillant ou toute autre forme de forensic, ce n'est pas le coeur de mtier de la NSA: il y a d'autres officines concernes en la matire.

Pour plus de dtails je vous propose cet article rcent sur le sujet.

Cordialement,

A.G.

----------


## IDontLikeYou

http://www.ecrans.fr/En-Chine-voila-...hitt,9216.html

Et vous, pensez vous toujours que Google et le grand hraut de l'internet libre ?

----------


## Lyche

Roh ! c'est un petit Naf !! roh la la !

----------


## speedy_g

cfer http://www.ecrans.fr/Google-Pekin-s-...s-qu,8956.html


LInternet chinois est ouvert et le gouvernement encourage son dveloppement 

Guider lopinion publique sur Internet est une mesure garantissant la scurit de linformation en ligne 


Si la traduction est correcte, ca fait qud mme une belle contradiction... la dernire phrase me fait mme peur....

----------


## Gutek

Il semblerait qu'il y ait du nouveau dans l'enqute sur Aurora, ses origines et son tude forensic : Google vs. Chine : dtails sur lopration Aurora

Cordialement, 

A.G.

----------


## Katleen Erna

*Mise  jour du 22.02.2010*
*Rebondissement dans l'affaire Google vs. Chine : les attaques auraient t lances depuis deux coles chinoises*

Les attaques dont Google avait rvl l'existence le 12 janvier dernier auraient en fait t inities depuis deux coles chinoises.

Selon des "sources anonymes impliques dans l'enqute", les personnes en charge de l'affaire seraient remontes jusqu' une universit chinoise trs prise pour l'excellence de sa branche informatique ; et jusqu'au centre de formation Lanxiang qui prend en charge certains des futurs informaticiens de l'arme.

Rappelons que les explois en question taient d'une dextrit et d'un professionalisme de trs haut niveau, ce qui avait pouss Google a souponner l'implication du gouvernement chinois. De plus, ces intrusions auraient pu dbuter ds avril 2009.

Pour l'heure, les rsultats de recherche de Google.cn sont toujours filtrs, tandis que ses dirigeants essayent de trouver un terrain d'entente avec les autorits du pays.

Source : L'article du New York Times

----------


## Katleen Erna

*Mise  jour du 23.02.2010*
*Google vs. Chine : l'auteur du code identifi, le gouvernement chinois pourrait tre impliqu*

Les relations sino-amricaines pourraient bien s'envenimer encore d'un cran.

Selon le Financial Times, le code si sophistiqu ayant servi a attaquer Google et une vingtaine d'autres socits aurait t crit par un consultant g de trente ans. Ce sont des analystes amricains chargs de l'enqute qui seraient remonts jusqu' lui.

L'homme ne travaille pas  plein temps pour le gouvernement chinois, qui aurait pourtant un accs privilgi  son travail du fait que le consultant se doive d'tre dans les petits papiers du parti s'il veut poursuivre ses recherches de prdilection.

----------


## Reward

Quelle surprise ! On ne s'en serait pas dout  ::roll::

----------


## Lyche

Qu'est-ce qu'ils feraient pas les amricains pour conserver leur statut de N1 mondial -_-
a en devient lassant  force.

----------


## IDontLikeYou

> *Mise  jour du 23.02.2010*
> 
> Selon le Financial Times, le code si sophistiqu ayant servi a attaquer Google .


Je serai curieux de savoir d'o vient cette traduction... Parce que ce petit bout de phrase est trs lourd en sous entendu marketing et politique (i.e. pour attaquer google/une entreprise amricaine il faut forcment un code "si sophistiqu")...

----------


## Invit

> Qu'est-ce qu'ils feraient pas les amricains pour conserver leur statut de N1 mondial -_-
> a en devient lassant  force.


lassant ? l'immense majorit de l'info publie sur ce site notamment provient de ce pays o la libert d'expression est bien relle.  Vous prfrez la chine ?  Vous tes trop heureux, trop bien pay, en trop bonne sant, trop bien inform ? 
Pauvre petit franais  qui rien n'arrive jamais... les crises ne sont jamais de sa faute, lui qui ne fait que vivre grassement de sa position gopolitique.

Ce dossier vous concerne plus que vous ne l'imaginez.

----------


## Acropole

> Qu'est-ce qu'ils feraient pas les amricains pour conserver leur statut de N1 mondial -_-
> a en devient lassant  force.


Presque les mmes choses que beaucoup d'autres qui essayent de la lui prendre...
Vivement que la chine passe numro un, hein ? Qu'on puisse enfin avoir la libert de gueuler contre le gouvernement du fond d'une cellule avant de gueuler du fond d'une tombe avec un balle dans la nuque.

----------


## IDontLikeYou

> Presque les mmes choses que beaucoup d'autres qui essayent de la lui prendre...
> Vivement que la chine passe numro un, hein ? Qu'on puisse enfin avoir la libert de gueuler contre le gouvernement du fond d'une cellule avant de gueuler du fond d'une tombe avec un balle dans la nuque.


C'est certain qu'en Chili ou en Argentine, par exemple, ils n'ont pas du tout connu a... Et pas du tout, mais alors pas du tout avec l'aide des USA...

----------


## Lyche

Ma fois, je suis pas sur que le systme Chinois soit le pire actuellement. Mais chacun son point de vue  :;):

----------


## Gordon Fowler

*Attaque contre Google : accuser des coles chinoises serait "plein de prjugs"*
*Mais les demandes d'inscriptions aux deux tablissements s'envolent quand mme*


Le ping-pong est le sport chinois par excellence.

Le gouvernement de l'Empire du Milieu le prouve  nouveau en rpondant du tac au tac  Google.

_"Les affirmations de Google sont sans fondement et nous nous opposons fermement  ces accusations"_, a ainsi dclar aujourd'hui Qin Gang, porte parole du Ministre des Affaires Etrangres Chinois,  la presse de Pekin.

Les propos deviennent, il faut le noter, de moins en moins diplomatiques.

_"La Chine administre son Internet selon sa loi nationale, sa position ne changera pas"_, continue-t-il avant de prciser que _"la Chine interdit le hacking et pourchassera tous les actes de piratages comme la loi le prvoit"_.

Cette petite prcision rpond  une enqute dont les conclusions ont t publies hier dans la presse occidentale. Les attaques contre les serveurs de Google viendraient en effet de deux coles chinoises.
Son auteur serait pour sa part un concepteur de spywares. g de 30 ans, il serait trs proche du Parti Communiste Chinois. Et donc du pouvoir.

La clbre Shanghai Jiaotong University et le parfaitement anonyme College Professionnel de Lanxiang ont eu beau dmentir leurs implications dans les attaques, les demandes d'inscriptions  leurs cursus informatiques respectifs ne cessent de pleuvoir.

Malgr les affirmations du gouvernement, le hacking aurait donc de beaux jours devant lui au pays des deux Grandes Murailles  l'ancestrale, en pierres et la nouvelle, numrique.

_"Les rapports qui indiquent que ces attaques proviennent d'coles chinoises et les accusations de participation du gouvernement chinois sont irresponsables et guids par des motifs inavous"_, persiste le porte-parole.

L'agence officielle de presse Xinhua, dont l'indpendance vis--vis du pouvoir n'est pas la premire des caractristiques, vient pour sa part d'diter une dpche largement diffuse dans laquelle elle qualifie ces _"histoires"_ occidentales d'_"arbitraires et pleines de prjugs"_.

Avant, paradoxalement, d'enfiler des perles de poncifs : _"Les chinois ne connaissent pas grand chose  la scurit informatique, leurs ordinateurs peuvent donc facilement tre contrls par des pirates pour donner l'impression qu'ils agissent depuis la Chine"_.

Un communiqu que le peuple chinois aurait facilement pu qualifier de sino-phobe.

S'il ne venait pas de Xinhua, bien sr.

Pendant ce temps, et pour mmoire, Google continue de censurer les rsultats de son moteur de recherche pour la Chine.

Courageux, d'accord. Mais pas tmraire.

----------


## jayfaze

> "Les chinois ne connaissent pas grand chose  la scurit informatique, leurs ordinateurs peuvent donc facilement tre contrls par des pirates pour donner l'impression qu'ils agissent depuis la Chine"


 :8O:  Carrement un mensonge. Pour avoir etudier 1 an en chine, Chongqing university et avoir eu un prof de securite chinois (qui ressemblait fortement a un gars de l'armee) qui nous a appris comment attaquer des ordi (buffer overflow, shell code etc ...) et ses "assistants" qui avient un niveau de ouf, ben je crois pas que les chinois soient n'y conaissent rien en secu  ::mrgreen::

----------


## kaymak

hmm il y  comme un arrire got de nationalisme ou chauvinisme je ne sais pas trop, mais ce la ne me plat pas trop, j'imagine dj des cyber armes tous coller  leurs crans ^^  ::aie:: 

M'enfin, je ne voit plus trop o tout cela mne google.
Ni mme les tats unis avec les discours de mme clinton.

----------


## Invit

> M'enfin, je ne voit plus trop o tout cela mne google. Ni mme les tats unis avec les discours de mme clinton.


Il me semble qu'on a quitt le dbat "google vs baidu", pour passer dans une discussion d'tat  tat. 

Ct USA, la NSA est en train de dire, par presse interpose : attention, nous pouvons vous pister si vous nous attaquez. Et ceci participe  un revirement de la politique Obama, qui a d'abord essay de la jouer profil bas, mais aprs s'tre vu un rien humili lors de son voyage en Chine et ensuite  Copenhague, revient expliquer  la Chine que l'cart entre la deuxime et la premire puissance mondiale demeure assez grand... et qu'il ne faut pas pousser mm dans les orties.

Ct Chine, ces communiqus sont avant tout  usage interne (pour ceux qui lisent le chinois, il est assez facile de retrouver sur Xinhua l'original en chinois de ces dpches: gnralement c'est un rien plus violent). La Chine se sent forte, et doit rpondre  la "provocation amricaine", elle doit galement entretenir cette ide d'un grand complot mondial,  laquelle l'opinion nationale est trs sensible... En priode de crise conomique, le pouvoir chinois a toujours tendance  recourir  la fibre nationaliste...

Francois

----------


## Thorna

> Pendant ce temps, et pour mmoire, Google continue de censurer les rsultats de son moteur de recherche pour la Chine


Rappelons que LOPSI2 est vote, et pas en Chine  :;):

----------


## Invit

> Il me semble qu'on a quitt le dbat "google vs baidu", pour passer dans une discussion d'tat  tat. 
> ...
> Ct Chine, ces communiqus sont avant tout  usage interne (pour ceux qui lisent le chinois, il est assez facile de retrouver sur Xinhua l'original en chinois de ces dpches: gnralement c'est un rien plus violent). La Chine se sent forte, et doit rpondre  la "provocation amricaine", elle doit galement entretenir cette ide d'un grand complot mondial,  laquelle l'opinion nationale est trs sensible... En priode de crise conomique, le pouvoir chinois a toujours tendance  recourir  la fibre nationaliste...
> 
> Francois


Merci Franois pour recadrer un peu ce topic

Je ne lis pas le chinois mais l'anglais oui. On peut digresser facilement sur ce sujet et la chine n'aide pas car sa raction  la livraison d'armes anti missiles  Tawan et au meeting Obama-Dala Lama semble trs menaante. Je ne serais pas tonn qu'une attaque informatique d'tat soit en haut de la liste des reprsailles. 

Reste que l'inde exporte autrement mieux son service informatique l o la chine garde une attitude autoritaire vis  vis de l'informatique personnelle - laquelle tait formellement interdite avant la politique d'ouverture comme dans tout le monde communiste de l'poque.

Pour mmoire, la chine a des budgets militaires faramineux et entretient un internet brid sur son norme march. Elle a annonc entre autres travailler sur un protocole concurrent de tcp-ip avec des spec diffrentes ce qui est facile quand on ne comprend pas la notion de libert individuelle. Reste que le caractre stratgique de ces questions relve plus d'un projet militaire que chez nous.

----------


## bombseb

ca sent la guerre froide tout ca.... ::?:

----------


## gmotw

Alors que tout le monde sait que les amricains prfrent le chien chaud...  ::aie:: 

Par contre le ct "prjug", a me rappelle un peu Isral qui traite d'antismites ceux qui osent le critiquer (et aussi un petit peu un gamin de 5 ans dans une cour d'cole, "han! Tu dis que j'ai vol ton choco bn tout a parce que j'arrive  faire la roue").

----------


## kaymak

> Il me semble qu'on a quitt le dbat "google vs baidu", pour passer dans une discussion d'tat  tat. 
> 
> Ct USA, la NSA est en train de dire, par presse interpose : attention, nous pouvons vous pister si vous nous attaquez. Et ceci participe  un revirement de la politique Obama, qui a d'abord essay de la jouer profil bas, mais aprs s'tre vu un rien humili lors de son voyage en Chine et ensuite  Copenhague, revient expliquer  la Chine que l'cart entre la deuxime et la premire puissance mondiale demeure assez grand... et qu'il ne faut pas pousser mm dans les orties.
> 
> Ct Chine, ces communiqus sont avant tout  usage interne (pour ceux qui lisent le chinois, il est assez facile de retrouver sur Xinhua l'original en chinois de ces dpches: gnralement c'est un rien plus violent). La Chine se sent forte, et doit rpondre  la "provocation amricaine", elle doit galement entretenir cette ide d'un grand complot mondial,  laquelle l'opinion nationale est trs sensible... En priode de crise conomique, le pouvoir chinois a toujours tendance  recourir  la fibre nationaliste...
> 
> Francois


oui, je ne l'aurais pas aussi bien dit.

Par contre google  l'air d'tre clairement dpass par la situation et les rebondissements.
Ou peut tre n'tait il qu'un prtexte pour l'administratif amricain...

M'enfin mme si les tats unis prouve que la chine est impliqu, que vont ils faire ? Prendre des sanctions conomiques ? Je ne suis pas spcialiste, mais j'en lol dj.

----------


## IDontLikeYou

> oui, je ne l'aurais pas aussi bien dit.
> 
> Par contre google  l'air d'tre clairement dpass par la situation et les rebondissements.
> Ou peut tre n'tait il qu'un prtexte pour l'administratif amricain...
> 
> M'enfin mme si les tats unis prouve que la chine est impliqu, que vont ils faire ? Prendre des sanctions conomiques ? Je ne suis pas spcialistes, mais j'en lol dj.


C'est clair qu'ils ne peuvent rien faire contre la Chine.

----------


## dams78

> C'est clair qu'ils ne peuvent rien faire contre la Chine.


C'est pas pour autant qu'il faut se laisser faire, ou plutt les laisser faire. J'ai l'impression qu'on va payer trs cher les "investissements" qu'on a pu faire en Chine et qu'au final on peut juste se taire et baisser notre pantalon tout simplement parce qu'on ne peut plus se passer de ce march.
Personnellement je serai pour un retrait de google du march Chinois, ils n'arrivent pas  percer de toute faon et peut tre que cela donnera des ides  d'autre pour ne pas subir les contrainte du parti (je parle des transfert de technologies et cie).

----------


## Invit

> C'est clair qu'ils ne peuvent rien faire contre la Chine.


Tu crois? 

L'conomie chinoise ne tient que parce qu'elle exporte, notamment vers l'amrique. Il suffit que l'amrique tousse pour que la Chine s'enrhume. Et si la Chine s'enrhume, alors le dollar risque de se casser la figure. 

Mais bon, dans ce scnario catastrophe, il vaudra mieux tre un pays avec de gros revenus par habitant, comme les USA, qu'un pays dont la stabilit sociale ne repose que sur la croissance des exportations, comme la Chine...

Et puis, sans aller jusque l, regarde l'amrique ces derniers temps : ils vendent des armes  Taiwan, reoivent le Dalai, tiennent un discours fort sur les droits de l'homme, je trouve qu'ils agissent pas mal, mine de rien.

Francois

----------


## Sieldev

> Tu crois? 
> 
> L'conomie chinoise ne tient que parce qu'elle exporte, notamment vers l'amrique. Il suffit que l'amrique tousse pour que la Chine s'enrhume. Et si la Chine s'enrhume, alors le dollar risque de se casser la figure. 
> 
> Mais bon, dans ce scnario catastrophe, il vaudra mieux tre un pays avec de gros revenus par habitant, comme les USA, qu'un pays dont la stabilit sociale ne repose que sur la croissance des exportations, comme la Chine...
> 
> Et puis, sans aller jusque l, regarde l'amrique ces derniers temps : ils vendent des armes  Taiwan, reoivent le Dalai, tiennent un discours fort sur les droits de l'homme, je trouve qu'ils agissent pas mal, mine de rien.
> 
> Francois


C'est vrai, ce n'est pas l'intert de la Chine que le dollar s'croule, avec tous les bons au trsor Amricain que les chinois dtiennent, ils sont les banquiers des USA.

Si le dollar venai  se dprecier, ils seront assis sur un tas de billet vert qui ne vaudra plus grand chose.

En fait la Chine est en plein dilemme, si elle arrte d'acheter des bons du trsor, la valeur des avoirs existant libells en dollars va baisser fortement. Et si la Chine continue d'en acheter, elle peut s'inquiter de la possible dprciation du billet vert  l'avenir.

Il faudrai qu'elle diversifie ses avoir et non pas tout miser sur les Etats-Unis.

Ceci dit la situation des USA est galement dfavorable.

----------


## dams78

> C'est vrai, ce n'est pas l'intert de la Chine que le dollar s'croule, avec tous les bons au trsor Amricain que les chinois dtiennent, ils sont les banquiers des USA.
> 
> Si le dollar venai  se dprecier, ils seront assis sur un tas de billet vert qui ne vaudra plus grand chose.
> 
> En fait la Chine est en plein dilemme, si elle arrte d'acheter des bons du trsor, la valeur des avoirs existant libells en dollars va baisser fortement. Et si la Chine continue d'en acheter, elle peut s'inquiter de la possible dprciation du billet vert  l'avenir.
> 
> Il faudrai qu'elle diversifie ses avoir et non pas tout miser sur les Etats-Unis.
> 
> Ceci dit la situation des USA est galement dfavorable.


Et oui la Chine possde un sacr stock de dollar apparemment, du coup ils tiennent les USA par les c... ils leur suffiraient de vendre ces fameux dollars pour faire s'crouler l'conomie amricaine.

----------


## Lyche

> Et oui la Chine possde un sacr stock de dollar apparemment, du coup ils tiennent les USA par les c... ils leur suffiraient de vendre ces fameux dollars pour faire s'crouler l'conomie amricaine.


Mais l n'est pas leur intrt. A l'heure actuelle, la puissance conomique Amricaine est trop pesante sur l'conomie mondiale pour prendre le risque de "tuer" leur conomie de cette faon.

----------


## dams78

C'est sr mais je pense (n'tant pas conomiste c'est difficile  analyser) que c'est les USA qui ont le plus  perdre. La Chine au pire restera toujours un march norme pour les autres pays.

----------


## Invit

> Et oui la Chine possde un sacr stock de dollar apparemment, du coup ils tiennent les USA par les c... ils leur suffiraient de vendre ces fameux dollars pour faire s'crouler l'conomie amricaine.


Oui, et leurs rserves de change, et la valorisation de leur conomie, et leurs dbouchs commerciaux, et leur avantage concurrentiel... Si le dollar s'effondre et que le yuan lui reste adoss, le yuan s'effondre, si le yuan remonte, son renchrissement dsavantage la Chine  l'export.

Par ailleurs, les USA ont des dettes, la Chine des crances. Imagine que le dollar s'effondre, les USA n'ont plus de dettes, et les chinois plus de crances... 

Qui a gagn? 

Et puis, en cas de crise mondiale... Tu prfres tre qui: un pays anciennement riche de 400 millions d'habitants, ou un pays anciennement pauvre de 1,5 milliards, avec un revenu par tte trs bas...

Je ne suis pas sur que ce soient les chinois qui tiennent les amricains par les c..., souvent j'ai l'impression que c'est exactement le contraire...

Francois

----------


## IDontLikeYou

> Oui, et leurs rserves de change, et la valorisation de leur conomie, et leurs dbouchs commerciaux, et leur avantage concurrentiel... Si le dollar s'effondre et que le yuan lui reste adoss, le yuan s'effondre, si le yuan remonte, son renchrissement dsavantage la Chine  l'export.
> 
> Par ailleurs, les USA ont des dettes, la Chine des crances. Imagine que le dollar s'effondre, les USA n'ont plus de dettes, et les chinois plus de crances... 
> 
> Qui a gagn? 
> 
> Et puis, en cas de crise mondiale... Tu prfres tre qui: un pays anciennement riche de 400 millions d'habitants, ou un pays anciennement pauvre de 1,5 milliards, avec un revenu par tte trs bas...
> 
> Je ne suis pas sur que ce soient les chinois qui tiennent les amricains par les c..., souvent j'ai l'impression que c'est exactement le contraire...
> ...


Je pense que c'est extrmement compliqu et que nous ne sommes pas comptents pour en parler. Mais ce qui est certain, c'est que les pisodes comme celui de google sont autant de signaux envoys par la chine aux US. Et ces signaux ne se dcryptent pas vraiment en "on a peur de vous, on s'crase".

Cela tant dit, la Chine n'est pas (encore) toute puissant, preuve en est qu'ils ont d reculer rcemment, sous la pression des US et de l'Australie de mmoire, sur la question du prix de matires premires.

M'enfin une chose est sre, l'hgmonie US a beaucoup de plomb dans l'aile (de l'aigle).

----------


## Invit

> M'enfin une chose est sre, l'hgmonie US a beaucoup de plomb dans l'aile (de l'aigle).


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of...y_expenditures

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of...y_GDP_(nominal)

Il y a de beaux restes, tu ne crois pas?

Francois

----------


## Sieldev

> Et oui la Chine possde un sacr stock de dollar apparemment, du coup ils tiennent les USA par les c... ils leur suffiraient de vendre ces fameux dollars pour faire s'crouler l'conomie amricaine.


Pas du tout, ce n'etait pas l'ide que je voulais exprimer, relis mon post.
Il est pourtant simple, il n'y a pas beaucoup de lignes  lire  :;): 

Au contraire, il ne faut pas que le dollar soit dvalu sinon la Chine serai gravement atteinte. Avec tout ce qu'elle investit dans le march Amricain, elle se retrouvera avec des bons au trsor amricains sans valeur.




> M'enfin une chose est sre, l'hgmonie US a beaucoup de plomb dans l'aile (de l'aigle).


Tout  fait, et tant mieux. Je prfre qu'il y ait plusieurs pays puissant qu'un seul.
D'ailleurs l'Europe devrait se rveiller, je tiens pas  ce qu'on se fasse marcher dessus par les USA, La Chine, L'Inde, la Russie et le Brsil dans les dcnnies futures.

----------


## kaymak

Plus simplement, la Chine est peut tre tout simplement entrain d'assoir sa position dans l'ordre mondial, plus particulirement vis--vis des tats-unis.
Pour justement ne pas se retrouver derrire, ou dans le peloton, de ces pays Inde brsil russie ect.

----------


## Lyche

> Plus simplement, la Chine est peut tre tout simplement entrain d'assoir sa position dans l'ordre mondial, plus particulirement vis--vis des tats-unis.
> Pour justement ne pas se retrouver derrire, ou dans le peloton, de ces pays Inde brsil russie ect.


a c'est loin d'tre une connerie. D'autant plus que la Chine, l'Inde et la Russie ont passs de gros accords commerciaux qui font que d'ici quelques annes ils pourront se passer des USA. Et je crois que a n'a pas beaucoup plus  ces derniers  ::roll::

----------


## IDontLikeYou

> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of...y_expenditures
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of...y_GDP_(nominal)
> 
> Il y a de beaux restes, tu ne crois pas?
> 
> Francois


Euh je veux bien que tu m'expliques ce que les dpenses militaires ont  voir dans l'histoire l...

----------


## Invit

> Euh je veux bien que tu m'expliques ce que les dpenses militaires ont  voir dans l'histoire l...


Toute hgmonie repose sur une puissance militaire. C'est d'ailleurs, je crois, l'origine du mot. L'hgmonie amricaine repose sur la puissance militaire tout autant qu'conomique, et la puissance militaire se mesure en grande partie par la taille des budgets.

Pour rsumer, les Etats Unis dpensent 7 fois plus que la Chine pour leur arme, produisent trois fois plus, tout en tant trois ou quatre fois moins peupls. Il me semble que ca contredit ton affirmation selon laquelle 

"l'hgmonie US a beaucoup de plomb dans l'aile". 

Les USA ne sont probablement pas aussi puissants aujourd'hui qu'en 1945, mais je ne crois pas qu'on puisse dire que leur suprmatie soit menace  court terme. (Historiquement, tous ceux qui ont cru le contraire l'ont appris  leurs dpens)

Dans le cas de Google, l'aspect militaire est trs clair... Les mots utiliss ds le dbut suggrent des moyens qui ne sont pas  disposition des particuliers, le fait que l'affaire ait t confie  la NSA, et accuse des structures lies  l'APL, me semblent assez suggestives, aussi.

Francois

----------


## IDontLikeYou

> Toute hgmonie repose sur une puissance militaire. C'est d'ailleurs, je crois, l'origine du mot. L'hgmonie amricaine repose sur la puissance militaire tout autant qu'conomique, et la puissance militaire se mesure en grande partie par la taille des budgets.
> 
> Pour rsumer, les Etats Unis dpensent 7 fois plus que la Chine pour leur arme, produisent trois fois plus, tout en tant trois ou quatre fois moins peupls. Il me semble que ca contredit ton affirmation selon laquelle 
> 
> "l'hgmonie US a beaucoup de plomb dans l'aile". 
> 
> Les USA ne sont probablement pas aussi puissants aujourd'hui qu'en 1945, mais je ne crois pas qu'on puisse dire que leur suprmatie soit menace  court terme. (Historiquement, tous ceux qui ont cru le contraire l'ont appris  leurs dpens)


Alors l va falloir argumenter, parce que les US en tant que tels n'ont pas gagn de guerre "srieuse". Et vient pas me citer saddam stp, c'est bien pour a que j'ai mis "srieuse"...

Les dpenses militaires ne servent qu' soutenir leur industrie locale (l'arme  interdiction de commander  l'tranger, certes ce n'est pas crit noir sur blanc, mais voir ce qui c'est pass avec Airbus et le pentagone).

Effectivement l'occident (et l je mets europe et us dans le mme sac) a encore de la marge, mais le rveil sera trs brutal, et je pense que la plupart d'entre nous (et j'ai la trentaine bien passe) seront encore de ce monde pour voir l'hgmonie chinoise.  Je ne parle pas d'idologie l, mais de raisonnement rationnel se basant sur ce que fait la Chine. Et encore, je n'ai pas parl de l'Afrique et de la faon dont les chinois y investissent.

Aprs t'as le droit de croire que les US sont le plus beau et le plus grand pays du monde, perso a ne me fait pas fantasmer et je pense que a n'est plus le cas. Et ce sera encore plus vrai si jamais il y a rellement des mcanismes de rgulations des marchs financiers qui sont mis en place ...




> Dans le cas de Google, l'aspect militaire est trs clair... Les mots utiliss ds le dbut suggrent des moyens qui ne sont pas  disposition des particuliers, le fait que l'affaire ait t confie  la NSA, et accuse des structures lies  l'APL, me semblent assez suggestives, aussi.
> 
> Francois


Et alors ? a ne fait pas des US la premire puissance, mais juste une nation qui montre les dents.

----------


## Lyche

> Et alors ? a ne fait pas des US la premire puissance, mais juste une nation qui montre les dents.


Chien qui aboie, ne mord pas. Le problme  l'heure actuelle c'est que l'conomie amricain s'essouffle et ne dites pas le contraire il n'y a qu'a regarder les coupures drastiques budgtaires qui ont t faites ces derniers mois.
La fin du programme lunaire, la privatisation envisage par le prsident de la NASA (qui lui vaux un toll au niveau de l'opinion publique et internationale) Le systme de sant amricain qui convenait trs bien au "capitalisme pouss" du pays qui commence  battre de l'aile et qui force le prsident  se retrancher dans un systme plus "socialiste" de la gestion de la couverture mdicale.
Quant-au niveau internationale, il n'y a qu'a regarder le pied de nez que font les Iraniens ou mme les Corens et la Chine. Ils n'ont plus peur de dire non et les allis des tats Unis n'ont plus peur de dire non (Chirac en a fait parti). La force s'essouffle et la gopolitique globale actuelle qui se fait depuis 10ans le montre. Partout o vont les USA c'est pour des raisons financires, ils ne peuvent plus assumer leur train de vie alors il grappillent  droite  gauche les dernires ressources qu'ils peuvent encore prendre tant qu'ils ont un semblant d'hgmonie militaire.

Il suffit d'ouvrir un peu les yeux pour se rendre compte que d'ici 15-20ans (peut-tre moins) les USA ne seront plus la premire puissance mondiale et qu'ils font tout pour essayer de changer a, mais, comme tout empire sur le dclin, la fin est inluctable.

----------


## Invit

> Alors l va falloir argumenter, parce que les US en tant que tels n'ont pas gagn de guerre "srieuse". Et vient pas me citer saddam stp, c'est bien pour a que j'ai mis "srieuse"...


Cite moi une "guerre srieuse" depuis la seconde guerre mondiale, alors... 

Les Etats Unis ont, que ca te plaise ou non, la plus puissante arme, ils peuvent intervenir n'importe ou en trs peu de temps ( titre de comparaison, la Chine rflchit actuellement  la construction de son premier porte avion), ils ont dmontr en Iraq et ailleurs qu'ils avaient la maitrise absolue du ciel, et ont une avance technologique relle sur tous leurs concurrents. 

Soit dit en passant, je pense que tu as tort de ne pas prendre au srieux les guerres du Golfe. Elles sont au contraire exemplaires de l'volution de la doctrine amricaine.

Et c'est d'ailleurs pour cela qu'ils n'y a pas de guerre srieuse : personne n'ose se mesurer  eux. C'est la dfinition de l'hgmonie !




> Effectivement l'occident (et l je mets europe et us dans le mme sac) a encore de la marge, mais le rveil sera trs brutal, et je pense que la plupart d'entre nous (et j'ai la trentaine bien passe) seront encore de ce monde pour voir l'hgmonie chinoise.  Je ne parle pas d'idologie l, mais de raisonnement rationnel se basant sur ce que fait la Chine. Et encore, je n'ai pas parl de l'Afrique et de la faon dont les chinois y investissent.


Je suis assez vieux pour me souvenir du mme discours sur le Japon. 

Personnellement, je n'y crois pas du tout. La Chine est dj une grande puissance, elle le restera, mais je ne pense pas qu'elle soit au niveau des Etats Unis ou de l'Europe dans les 50 annes qui viennent. Regarde le revenu par habitant, l'absence de march intrieur, sa dpendance absolue vis  vis des pays dvelopps (et de leur dette, qu'elle finance pour croitre) pour sa croissance. Je crois aussi que la Chine montre actuellement sa faiblesse quand elle essaye d'lever le ton, les "petits numros deux" qui lvent le ton, c'est le lot des USA depuis 150 ans, et ils sont trs trs forts dans ces situations.

Quant  l'Afrique, je ne suis pas certain de voir en quoi c'est un enjeu majeur... Les USA n'y ont jamais exerc une grosse influence, la Chine prend la place de "grand frre" laisse libre par les puissances coloniales. Elle n'y est ni meilleure ni moins bonne que les autres, mais elle bnficie de l'effet de nouveaut. Le reste c'est de la propagande (si tu en as l'occasion, interroge des chinois sur leur opinion des africains, tu te feras une ide...)




> Aprs t'as le droit de croire que les US sont le plus beau et le plus grand pays du monde, perso a ne me fait pas fantasmer et je pense que a n'est plus le cas. Et ce sera encore plus vrai si jamais il y a rellement des mcanismes de rgulations des marchs financiers qui sont mis en place ...


Cite moi une phrase dans laquelle j'ai dit cela? Je constate simplement que les USA sont la premire puissance mondiale, et qu'ils le resteront longtemps. 

La seule chose que j'admire, dans l'amrique, c'est sa capacit  voluer... Ca doit faire un bon sicle qu'on la dit dcadente, pourrie, whatever, et elle rebondit, grossit, etc... Je trouve cela impressionnant.

Et je crois que la Chine, comme le Japon il y a 20 ans et l'URSS il y a 50 ans, leur fournit aujourd'hui la "motivation" dont ils ont besoin.

Personnellement, j'aimerais que l'Europe en soit capable... Enfin bon, comme ca signifierait qu'il faudrait se mettre  bosser plutt qu'a rflchir, a va probablement pas tre possible...

Francois

----------


## Invit

> Quant-au niveau internationale, il n'y a qu'a regarder le pied de nez que font les Iraniens ou mme les Corens et la Chine. Ils n'ont plus peur de dire non et les allis des tats Unis n'ont plus peur de dire non (Chirac en a fait parti).


Oui, comme avant il y avait Khadafi... Quant aux allis rtifs, tu as entendu parler de la crise de Suez? Ou mme des tractations  l'ONU autour de la Core, puis du Vietnam.

Je ne vois pas trop ce qui change, l...




> Il suffit d'ouvrir un peu les yeux pour se rendre compte que d'ici 15-20ans (peut-tre moins) les USA ne seront plus la premire puissance mondiale et qu'ils font tout pour essayer de changer a, mais, comme tout empire sur le dclin, la fin est inluctable.


Mouais, on disait cela dans les annes 50, puis dans les annes 70 au moment de la crise ptrolire, puis dans les annes 90 quand l'amrique tait en crise (financire aussi), alors hein? un jour, dans 100 ans, ca arrivera, et tes petits enfants pourront dire que tu l'avais dit  l'poque...

Srieusement, pour que les USA cessent d'tre dominants, il faudrait que la Chine prenne leur place. C'est cela qui me parait improbable... L'cart est encore bien trop grand (mme les chinois, pourtant fort amateurs de propagande, ne le disent pas non plus, remarque...).

Francois

----------


## kaymak

De toute faon,  l'hgmonie de la puissance amricaine c'est un truc trs amricano-russe. La chine ne cherche pas  s'imposer comme une puissance militaire, ce n'est pasu ne nation  nature belliqueuse, mais comme une puissance conomique (un empire qui rayonne).
Mis  part pour son territoire direct, cf tibet.

Par contre, il est clair que les chinois considre leurs territoire comme acquis et qu'ils peuvent y faire ce qu'ils veulent (droits de l'homme bafoues, piratage honteux sur des acteurs conomiques externes, sgrgation cf tibetains / huan (je crois) toujours).
Par ailleurs ils ont la volont clair et complte d'tre indpendant dans ces moyens de communications et systmes informatiques.

N'oublions pas non plus les dboires rgulier entre la chine et le japon (japon = partenaire amricain de premier ordre).

Bref, si la chine souhaite s'imposer, ce n'est clairement pas au niveau militaire traditionnel (char, avion, porte avion ect), mais plutt sur l'conomie, le contrle de la ressource (matires +/- premires ect), et le contrle de l'information et des communications.

D'o aussi ces universits et cole spcialiss dans l'informatique militaire.
D'o la flambe des prix de certaines matires +/- premires.

Aprs il m'est avis qu'ils souhaitent prendre une place de leader asiatique devant l'inde et le japon, en utilisant l'Afrique comme arrire garde conomique (et oui les chinois aussi ont besoin d'une usine pour produire les produits pas cher vendu  leurs concitoyens).

Bref, l'afrique ce fais banane (o le jeu de mot perraves) mais surtout on touche au bout du systme conomique rgionalis comme on le connait. Personne ne voudra donner de comptences technologiques aux africains aprs avoir constat comment la chine aura su se retirer de cette place de premire usine du monde en acquirant les comptence stechnologiques disponible  ct.
Ils, l'afrique, resteront surement  un niveau de vie faible pour satisfaire aux besoins de ces conomies, relativement rcente, mais terriblement plus vorace.

----------


## IDontLikeYou

> De toute faon,  l'hgmonie de la puissance amricaine c'est un truc trs amricano-russe. La chine ne cherche pas  s'imposer comme une puissance militaire, ce n'est pasu ne nation  nature belliqueuse, mais comme une puissance conomique (un empire qui rayonne).
> Mis  part pour son territoire direct, cf tibet.
> 
> Par contre, il est clair que les chinois considre leurs territoire comme acquis et qu'ils peuvent y faire ce qu'ils veulent (droits de l'homme bafoues, piratage honteux sur des acteurs conomiques externes, sgrgation cf tibetains / huan (je crois) toujours).
> Par ailleurs ils ont la volont clair et complte d'tre indpendant dans ces moyens de communications et systmes informatiques.
> 
> N'oublions pas non plus les dboires rgulier entre la chine et le japon (japon = partenaire amricain de premier ordre).
> 
> Bref, si la chine souhaite s'imposer, ce n'est clairement pas au niveau militaire traditionnel (char, avion, porte avion ect), mais plutt sur l'conomie, le contrle de la ressource (matires +/- premires ect), et le contrle de l'information et des communications.
> ...


Globalement d'accord avec tout a, juste un petit bmol, l'Afrique sert de rserve  matires premires, pas de main d'oeuvre  bas prix (les chinois ont dj ce qu'il faut ...). Certains pays du bloc occidental ont d'ailleurs pris conscience du problme et recommence  dvelopper des entreprises de rcolte de matires premires (dont les US).

----------


## Invit

> De toute faon,  l'hgmonie de la puissance amricaine c'est un truc trs amricano-russe. La chine ne cherche pas  s'imposer comme une puissance militaire, ce n'est pasu ne nation  nature belliqueuse,


Ca c'est un gentil strotype... Historiquement, les chinois ont t tout aussi imprialistes que les autres. Ils ont tabli des protectorats, des colonies militaires, tout ca. Depuis 1949, ils se sont battus contre  peu prs tous leurs voisins, en Core au dbut des annes 50, contre l'Inde dans les annes 60, la Russie, le Vietnam en 79 et pendant le plus clair des annes 80. Regarde aussi les revendications territoriales chinoises :  peu prs tout ce qui sort de l'eau entre le Japon et les Philippines, et qu'un navigateur chinois aurait ventuellement pu apercevoir il y a 500 ans...

La Chine a aujourd'hui le second budget militaire au monde, loin derrire les Etats Unis, certes, mais 100 milliards de dollars par an quand mme, la premire arme de mtier en nombre d'hommes, et ses budgets militaires, depuis une quinzaine d'annes augmentent plus vite que sa croissance. Je ne crois pas qu'on investisse autant sans tre un peu belliqueux...

Quant  l'opinion chinoise, cherche PLA sur youtube (ou mieux sur Youku) tu y verras qu'il y a en chine pas mal de monde qui aime bien les beaux militaires qui dfilent au pas de l'oie. Tu peux aussi regarder les films chinois rcents, et tu verras qu'on y glorifie pas mal la culture militaire, comme les USA...

Si tu lis le chinois, va trainer sur un forum nomm Tiexue, il y a beaucoup de visiteurs, et je ne crois pas qu'on puisse le qualifier de "non belliqueux".

Je ne crois pas que les chinois soient plus imprialistes que les amricains, mais, srieusement, je doute qu'ils le soient moins...

Francois

----------


## Lyche

Quand une entreprise chinoise s'implante dans un pays, elle envoie ses travailleurs et n'embauche pas la main d'oeuvre locale. Ce qui est, pour moi, le summum du foutage de gueule. Et que certains pays accptent ces conditions prouve qu'ils sont vraiment, mais vraiment trs loin d'tre "intelligent". (peut tre sont-ils trop corrompus)

----------


## IDontLikeYou

> Ca c'est un gentil strotype... Historiquement, les chinois ont t tout aussi imprialistes que les autres. Ils ont tabli des protectorats, des colonies militaires, tout ca. Depuis 1949, ils se sont battus contre  peu prs tous leurs voisins, en Core au dbut des annes 50, contre l'Inde dans les annes 60, la Russie, le Vietnam en 79 et pendant le plus clair des annes 80. Regarde aussi les revendications territoriales chinoises :  peu prs tout ce qui sort de l'eau entre le Japon et les Philippines, et qu'un navigateur chinois aurait ventuellement pu apercevoir il y a 500 ans...
> 
> La Chine a aujourd'hui le second budget militaire au monde, loin derrire les Etats Unis, certes, mais 100 milliards de dollars par an quand mme, la premire arme de mtier en nombre d'hommes, et ses budgets militaires, depuis une quinzaine d'annes augmentent plus vite que sa croissance. Je ne crois pas qu'on investisse autant sans tre un peu belliqueux...
> 
> Quant  l'opinion chinoise, cherche PLA sur youtube (ou mieux sur Youku) tu y verras qu'il y a en chine pas mal de monde qui aime bien les beaux militaires qui dfilent au pas de l'oie. Tu peux aussi regarder les films chinois rcents, et tu verras qu'on y glorifie pas mal la culture militaire, comme les USA...
> 
> Si tu lis le chinois, va trainer sur un forum nomm Tiexue, il y a beaucoup de visiteurs, et je ne crois pas qu'on puisse le qualifier de "non belliqueux".
> 
> Je ne crois pas que les chinois soient plus imprialistes que les amricains, mais, srieusement, je doute qu'ils le soient moins...
> ...


Et, ramen par habitant, ils se situent o ? Parce que c'est bien gentil de balancer des chiffres bruts, mais a ne veut pas dire grand chose.

----------


## Invit

> Et, ramen par habitant, ils se situent o ? Parce que c'est bien gentil de balancer des chiffres bruts, mais a ne veut pas dire grand chose.


Ah ouais? 

Les deux plus grandes "armes par habitant", ce sont la Core du Nord et l'Erythre... Si tu comptes l'arme de rserve, il faut ajouter l'Armnie et l'Estonie... Et Chypre, et Singapour... En gros, ce sont les pays qui ont un service militaire obligatoire. C'est sur que c'est carrment parlant, ca...

En terme de budget rapport au PIB, ce sont Oman et le Qatar...

Tu crois que "rapport par habitant" ca a un sens, qu'on mesure une puissance militaire en "char par habitant"? 

J'observe que tu ne rponds pas sur les autres points...

Francois

----------


## IDontLikeYou

> Ah ouais? 
> 
> Les deux plus grandes "armes par habitant", ce sont la Core du Nord et l'Erythre... Si tu comptes l'arme de rserve, il faut ajouter l'Armnie et l'Estonie... Et Chypre, et Singapour... En gros, ce sont les pays qui ont un service militaire obligatoire. C'est sur que c'est carrment parlant, ca...
> 
> En terme de budget rapport au PIB, ce sont Oman et le Qatar...
> 
> Tu crois que "rapport par habitant" ca a un sens, qu'on mesure une puissance militaire en "char par habitant"? 
> 
> J'observe que tu ne rponds pas sur les autres points...
> ...


Dans le cadre de tes affirmations, oui. La Chine a plus d'un milliard d'habitant, c'est la plus forte population au monde, et ils ont le deuxime budget militaire. Quel scandale, on doit tous craindre une attaque prochaine de la Chine l, aucun doute.

Sur les autres points : le monde tait instable, particulirement dans les annes que tu as cites, et, encore une fois, les Amricains taient LOIN d'tre les derniers envenimer les choses. Et il me semble que la bannire toile, a dans les 30 dernires annes, largement plus de conflits  son actif que la Chine. a te va comme rponse  tes autre points ?

O tu veux que je compare les neo-cons aux extrmistes chinois pour voir lesquels ont la plus grosse ?

Quand au cinma chinois, son indpendance tant lgendaire, il reflte probablement ce qu'attend le peuple chinois...

----------


## Invit

> Dans le cadre de tes affirmations, oui. La Chine a plus d'un milliard d'habitant, c'est la plus forte population au monde, et ils ont le deuxime budget militaire. Quel scandale, on doit tous craindre une attaque prochaine de la Chine l, aucun doute.


Non, et je n'ai pas dit cela... Je rpondais juste  Kaymak qui disait que les Chinois ne s'intressent pas  la puissance militaire... Les chinois ne sont pas plus belliqueux que les autres, mais ils ne le sont pas moins non plus. C'est tout.




> O tu veux que je compare les neo-cons aux extrmistes chinois pour voir lesquels ont la plus grosse ?


Tu vas retrouver exactement les mmes ractions de part et d'autre. C'est exactement mon propos. 

Pour rsumer, je ne crois pas les Chinois moins belliqueux que les Amricains, mais je ne crois pas qu'ils soient prts de les remplacer comme hgmons. 

Franois

----------


## nicolofontana12

Google fait la publicit de l'cole qui a reussi  pntrer dans son systeme.
D'autre part, il cherchait  se doter d'une bonne image lorsqu'on l'accusait du non respect de la vie prive.
Dans tout les cas Google ne quittera pas la Chine.

----------


## Gordon Fowler

*Chine vs Google : des smartphones sous Android, mais avec Bing* 
*L'OS de Google sera propos avec le moteur de recherche de Microsoft  sur les modles de Motorola* 


Motorola vient de signer un accord pour le moins curieux avec Microsoft.

Sur le march Chinois, le constructeur proposera Bing, le moteur de recherche de Redmond, sur ses smartphones sous Android.
Ironique quand on sait qu'Android est l'OS mobile de... Google.

Le clash diplomatique entre le gouvernement Chinois et Moutain View va donc permettre  Microsoft de gagner quelques parts de marchs sur ce secteur.

_"Nous sommes trs heureux d'approfondir notre relation de longue date avec Motorola et d'offrir les puissants services de recherche golocaliss de Bing sur leurs futurs terminaux trs novateurs, les consommateurs auront ainsi davantage de choix et de souplesse dans leurs recherches mobiles"_, a ainsi dclar Yusuf Mehdi, vice-prsident de la Division des Services en Ligne de Microsoft.

Mme satisfaction cot Motorola _"l'ajout des services de Bing  nos smartphones sous Android en Chine est un autre pas important pour proposer la meilleure offre possible  nos utilisateurs finaux"_.

Il est vrai qu'un service golocalis en Chine est certainement ce qu'il y a de plus pertinant  proposer pour les liberts publiques.

Pendant ce temps,  Abu Dhabi, le PDG de Google confirme qu'il tente de sortir du conflit : _"Nous menons actuellement des ngociations actives avec le gouvernement chinois.[...] il devrait se passer quelque chose rapidement"_ a-t-il dclar lors de sa confrence de presse.

En attendant, rien n'volue. Sauf la concurrence.

Les malheurs des uns...


*Source* : Les dclaration de Microsoft et Motorola dans BusinessWeek 

*Et vous ?* 

 ::fleche::  Pensez-vous que l'attitude de Microsoft est normale (ce sont les affaires), immorale ou risque ? 

 ::fleche::  Proposer la golocalisation en Chine vous parait-elle une bonne ide ou un risque supplmentaire de contrle des citoyens ?

----------


## Aquaa

Microsoft qui profite de la situation, c'est une mauvaise graine de plus dans la ferme de ces derniers.

----------


## IDontLikeYou

> Proposer la golocalisation en Chine vous parait-elle une bonne ide ou un risque supplmentaire de contrle des citoyens ?


Euh  partir du moment o tu "utilises" un portable (c'est--dire  partir du moment o ton portable peut recevoir un message) tu es golocalisable, et ceux quelle que soit la "dmocratie" dans laquelle tu te trouves, l'appli de golocalisation  porte de l'utilisateur, c'est tout. T'en fais pas pour le gouvernement chinois, je suis certain qu'il golocalise dj les personnes qui les intressent.

Il y a quelques fondamentaux  revoir l...

----------


## Gordon Fowler

*Moteur de Recherche : Google va quitter la Chine* 
*Mais il espre continuer  proposer ses autres services, selon le Financial Times* 


D'aprs le trs bien inform Financial Times, Google aurait dcid de quitter le march chinois des moteurs de recherche.

Les cybers-attaques contre ses serveurs, les tentions diplomatiques (lire ci-avant) et les discussions sur la censure des rsultats avec le gouvernement communiste qui en ont dcoul, et qui seraient aujourd'hui dans une impasse, auraient motiv cette dcision _"sre  99,9%"_, d'aprs _"un proche du dossier"_.

Toujours d'aprs la source anonyme du journal, elle aurait t prise il y a plusieurs semaines dj par la direction de Google. Mais la socit, soucieuse de prserver l'intgrit physique de ses employs Chinois, aurait galement dcid de prendre son temps pour l'appliquer et ne pas braquer - encore plus - les autorits locales, souvent enclines aux reprsailles.

Google tudierait galement un moyen de rester prsent dans le pays avec ses autres activits (Android, Chrome, Google Apps, etc).

Plusieurs dirigeants de Moutain View ne cachent cependant pas leur pessimisme quant  la possibilit de sparer l'activit recherche des autres services proposs par la socit. L'hypothse d'un boycott gnralis du gouvernement chinois leur parait la plus crdible.

Pendant ce temps, Microsoft semble se positionner et vient de passer un accord avec Motorola pour intgrer Bing par dfaut sur ses smartphones chinois sous Android, l'OS mobile de Google.


*Source* : L'article du Financial Times 

 ::fleche::  Si Google ferme son moteur de recherche, pensez-vous que le gouvernement chinois le laissera proposer ses autres services ? Ou se dirige-t-il vers un boycott gnralis des technologies de Moutain View ?

----------


## Katleen Erna

*Mise  jour du 19 03 2010 par Katleen*

*Google quitterait la Chine ds le 10 avril et l'annoncerait lundi, selon une source proche du dossier*

Une nouvelle source anonyme vient d'voquer le possible dpart de Google avec, cette fois, une date prcise de cessation d'activits.

D'aprs un collaborateur de la firme de Mountaiw View, "Google quitterait la Chine le 10 avril, mais Google n'a pas confirm l'information pour le moment".

Ce tmoignage a t reccueilli par CBN (China Business News), et annonce une prise de parole officielle de Google pour expliquer l'organisation de ce dpart ds lundi.

A suivre donc.

----------


## pmithrandir

La nouvelle vient de tomber, ils ferment le moteur chinois et le redirige vers hong kong...

Une position qui permet a tout le monde de garder la face semble t il...

Moi ca me fait plaisir dans un sens qu enfin quelqu un ose dire aux chinois, on acceptera pas tout de votre part (mme si ils etaient pas en position de force non plus la bas face a baidu)

a serait bien que certains de nos politiques aient autant de courage...

----------


## Katleen Erna

*Mise  jour du 22.03.2010 par Katleen*
*Google ne censure plus ses rsultats en Chine, comment va ragir le gouvernement de Pkin ?*

Ca y est, Google a franchi le pas. Comme nous vous l'annoncions vendredi, Google a officiellement pris position ce lundi. L'entreprise a cess de censurer les rsultats de ses recherches en Chine.

Ds  prsent, les internautes chinois qui se connectent sur Google.cn sont automatiquement redirigs vers Google.com.hk, le site de Hong Kong, comme l'a expliqu ce matin le directeur juridique David Drummond : Aujourd'hui nous avons cess de censurer nos services de recherches Google Search, Google News et Google Images sur Google.cn. Les internautes visitant Google.cn sont redirigs sur Google.com.hk, o nous offrons des rsultats non censurs en chinois simplifi, spcialement conus pour des internautes de Chine continentale et fournis via nos serveurs installs  Hong Kong.

C'est pour s'opposer  l'auto-censure qui est une "exigence lgale non-ngociable" selon le gouvernement chinois ; qu'a t prise cette mesure. Comme Google.com.hk est hberg sur des serveurs situs  Hong Kong, cette politique restrictive ne s'applique plus. Mais le site pourrait en revancche trs rapidement tre bloqu par les autorits chinoises, qui empchent l'accs aux sites qu'elles n'approuvent pas.

Source : Annonce sur le blog de Google 

 ::fleche::  Le gouvernement chinois respectera t-il cette dcision ?

----------


## s4mk1ng

Houla reste  voir qu'elle va tre la suite des vnements mais si a permet que le peuple chinois ait accs au web(le vrai pas le pseudo web chinois...)
 ::hola::  ::hola:: GOOGLE

----------


## r0d

C'est extrmement intressant: une entreprise qui exerce de l'ingrence, directement et sans passer par aucune institution tatique, sur un tat souverain. C'est la premire fois dans l'histoire, me semble-t-il, que cela se produit.

----------


## huit_six

Ouahou !
J'ai toujours eu beaucoup d'admiration (et de mfiance) pour cette bote qui avait mis l'intelligence au centre de modle conomique (et non pas le marketting...), mais l, ils risquent de remonter beaucoup dans l'estime de pas mal de monde, pendant que la concurrence rampe pour rcuprer les PDM laisses par le gant de la recherche en Chine...

----------


## Louis Griffont

Quand on pense que notre prsident refuse de rencontrer le Dalai Lama pour ne pas s'attirer les foudres de Pekin !  ::aie:: 
Je dis bravo Google, mme si, conomiquement, a ne peut que leur rapporter !  ::ccool::  Aprs tout, joindre l'utile au dmocratique, c'est une bonne chose !

Maintenant, attendons de voir la raction des autorits chinoises !

----------


## DoubleU

En tout cas, a promet du sport dans les prochaines semaines.

----------


## el_slapper

En fait, je ne suis pas sur que Google ait le choix. Tout simplement parceque les rgles chinoises de filtrage, de plus en plus strictes, ne leur permettent pas d'appliquer leur modle conomique

----------


## jayfaze

Interessant. Quant  moi je suis en Chine depuis 20 jours, j'y ai passe un an l'anne derniere.

Pour le moment Google.cn est toujours accessible et me redirige en effet vers Google hong kong. On verra combien de temps cela dure.

Sinon ya un podcast interessant sur le sujet
http://media.radiofrance-podcast.net...20220816-0.mp3

Et google a mis en place une page pour savoir les services accessible en chine
http://www.google.com/prc/report.html

----------


## pmithrandir

> C'est extrmement intressant: une entreprise qui exerce de l'ingrence, directement et sans passer par aucune institution tatique, sur un tat souverain. C'est la premire fois dans l'histoire, me semble-t-il, que cela se produit.


Hum, ce n'est pas monnaie courante en Afrique ? bollore, elf.. total...

----------


## NejNej

> Hum, ce n'est pas monnaie courante en Afrique ? bollore, elf.. total...



Ouais enfin entre entre Google vs Chine et Bouygues vs Cte d'Ivoire, c'est pas le mme rapport de puissance.

----------


## r0d

> Hum, ce n'est pas monnaie courante en Afrique ? bollore, elf.. total...


Ben ce n'est pas pareil. Enfin c'est vrai que a reste  vrifier.
En Afrique (et en Amrique du Sud et dans certains pays d'Asie), les grandes firmes exercent effectivement une sorte d'ingrence dans les affaires des tats mais d'une part, c'est uniquement par des biais financier (corruption principalement) et d'autre part, elles sont aides par les tats dont elles dpendent, notemment par des pressions politiques et autres accords bilatraux.
L j'ai l'impression que google est assez seul dans l'embrouille, et de plus, ce n'est pas qu'une histoire de fric. Du moins c'est l'impression que j'ai.

----------


## r0d

[HS]



> Ouais enfin entre entre Google vs Chine et Bouygues vs Cte d'Ivoire, c'est pas le mme rapport de puissance.


L'exemple le plus parlant des ingrences des grandes transnationales dans les affaires des tats "pauvres", c'est Total en Birmanie: total offre environ 2 milliards d'euros par an  la junte (l'arme). Cet argent permet deux choses: il permet  la junte de garder le pouvoir, et il fournit  total le droit de faire  peu prs ce qu'il veut dans le pays (et c'est assez hallucinant ce qu'ils se permettent, voir cet article par exemple).
[/HS]

----------


## Plophy

> L j'ai l'impression que google est assez seul dans l'embrouille, et de plus, ce n'est pas qu'une histoire de fric. Du moins c'est l'impression que j'ai.


Je ne suis pas d'accord, Google a reu l'appui du gouvernement des USA, il y a plus "solitaire" comme situations. De plus mme si ce n'est pas une histoire d'argent en surface, au fond a ne peut pas vraiment tre autre chose, Google est une entreprise  but lucratif. Aprs peut-tre que les intrts conomiques se combinent ici avec quelques chose de moral, sait-on jamais.
Ce qui est par contre singulier dans cette histoire, c'est que c'est la premire fois qu'une multinationale se confronte ainsi au gouvernement chinois.

----------


## r0d

> Je ne suis pas d'accord, Google a reu l'appui du gouvernement des USA, il y a plus "solitaire" comme situations. De plus mme si ce n'est pas une histoire d'argent en surface, au fond a ne peut pas vraiment tre autre chose, Google est une entreprise  but lucratif. Aprs peut tre que les intrts conomiques se combinent ici avec quelques chose de moral, sait-on jamais.


Effectivement, je retire donc ce que j'ai dit.



> Ce qui est par contre singulier dans cette histoire, c'est que c'est la premire fois qu'une multinationale se confronte ainsi au gouvernement chinois.


Oui, et a risque de donner lieu  de jolis feu d'artifices.
*r0d sort son sceau de pop-corn et s'installe confortablement*

----------


## Katleen Erna

*Mise  jour du 24.03.2010 par Katleen*

*Pkin censure  nouveau Google, les rsultats de Hong Kong sont bloqus*

Suite  la tentative de Google de lundi de librer son moteur de recherche du joug asiatique en redirigeant les internautes chinois sur Google.hk (qui n'est pas censur par la rgime de Pkin), la Chine a rpliqu.

Le premier jour, ce systme D a tenu bon.

Mais depuis, les autorits chinoises ont commenc a ragir. D'apparence, tout fonctionne : il est possible de lancer une recherche et de voir apparatre des rsultats, mme sur des sujets aussi tabous que "Dala Lama" par exemple.

Mais, si on veut cliquer sur l'un des rsultats de recherche depuis la Chine, on dchante vite. La redirection est bloque, impossible d'accder au site en lien.

Google redevient donc censur pour les utilisateurs chinois, comme il l'tait auparavant.

La firme de Mountain View devrait de plus s'attendre  des retours de bton. Par exemple, l'oprateur China Mobile devrait annuler un accord qui avait t sign et qui garantissait  Google d'tre le moteur de recherche par dfaut sur les tlphones de ses clients.

Source : Informations en provenance du New York Times et d'un ami en Chine.

 ::fleche::  L'action de Google a-t-elle eu une quelconque utilit pour les internautes chinois ?

 ::fleche::  Google avait demand lundi au gouvernement chinois de "respecter sa dcision". Il n'en a pas t ainsi. pensez-vous que Google contre-attaquera ?

----------


## Skyounet

De toute faon les chinois ils utilisent Baidu.
Quand je faisais des formations en Chine sur la centaine d'tudiants j'en ai pas vu un seul utiliser Google (mme les tudiants franais taient sur Baidu).

----------


## huit_six

hum... Le silence des autres moteurs de recherche sur ce sujet est assourdissant...

----------


## deadalnix

> C'est extrmement intressant: une entreprise qui exerce de l'ingrence, directement et sans passer par aucune institution tatique, sur un tat souverain. C'est la premire fois dans l'histoire, me semble-t-il, que cela se produit.


La premire fois ? Tu rigoles ?

----------


## Jrmie A.

Je pense que ceci tait la dernire tentative de Google avant de dfinitivement plier bagage, et ils ont bien raison malgr le potentiel conomique de la Chine.

----------


## pmithrandir

Avantage maintenant, la censure saute aux yeux des utilisateurs de Google... a me parait bien mieux.

----------


## Skyounet

> avantage maintenant, la censure saute aux yeux des utilisateurs de google...
> 
> ca me parait bien mieux que de faire partie d'une saloperie comme celle la.


Non mais ils sont au courant hein  ::aie:: 

Quand tu tapes le nom d'un site et que tu te manges aussitt un Connection Reset, a te mets la puce  l'oreille.

----------


## berceker united

Je crois que dans toute cette histoire nous avons oubli l'origine de cette affaire. Piqure de rappel : Il me semble que Google tait bien d'accord pour que le rsultat retourn puisse tre filtr  la demande du gouvernement Chinois. Google s'est mis sur le dos les quatre pattes en l'air et a remu la queue. 
L ou tout a dgnr c'est lorsqu'il y a eu attaque de la Chine via Google.
Maintenant, je comprend pas pourquoi Google demande  ce que les filtres soient retir puisqu'au dpart ils ont accept.
Pourquoi ils attaquent le gouvernement Chinois sur le cas de piratage via leur systme ? Surtout qu'ils ont des cibles, des preuves.

----------


## Louis Griffont

Je crois que surtout, aprs un temps d'essai, ils viennent de faire leur bilan, et se sont rendus compte que ce filtrage ne leur rapportait rien. Du coup, ils se sont dits : On s'oppose aux Chinois, comme a, non seulement on n'a plus  dbourser pour maintenir le filtrage, et en plus on se fait une bonne image dans le reste du monde !. 
C'est ce que l'on appelle : Faire d'une pierre, deux coups !  ::ccool::

----------


## dams78

> Pourquoi ils attaquent le gouvernement Chinois sur le cas de piratage via leur systme ? Surtout qu'ils ont des cibles, des preuves.


L'attaque provenait d'une universit Chinoise je crois?
On peut supposer que Google acceptait de filtrer ces rsultats pour pouvoir s'implanter en Chine, mais ensuite se faire attaquer sans rien dire a devient autre chose.

----------


## henolivier

> L'attaque provenait d'une universit Chinoise je crois?
> On peut supposer que Google acceptait de filtrer ces rsultats pour pouvoir s'implanter en Chine, mais ensuite se faire attaquer sans rien dire a devient autre chose.


En fait, aux dernires nouvelles que j'ai vu, les occidentaux ont dit que l'attaque provenait d'une universit chinoise (aide par l'tat chinois) et l'tat chinois a dit que ce n'tait pas l'universit...
Donc au final on ne sait toujours pas qui a fait l'attaque (s'il y a eu attaque d'ailleurs). 

(Je ne dit pas ici que les Chinois seraient ou non capables de faire l'attaque, mais que jusqu' maintenant, rien n'est prouv, a moins que j'ai loup une source plus rcente sur le dossier...)

----------


## berceker united

> L'attaque provenait d'une universit Chinoise je crois?
> On peut supposer que Google acceptait de filtrer ces rsultats pour pouvoir s'implanter en Chine, mais ensuite se faire attaquer sans rien dire a devient autre chose.


Justement, pourquoi leur mcontentement se concentre pas sur cette attaque. Pourquoi c'est sur le filtrage prcdemment accept ? Reprsailles en sachant qu'ils n'allaient pas avoir grand chose comme rsultat de la part du gouvernement concernant l'enqute sur le piratage ?

La question qu'il faut se poser. Est-ce que Google a collabor avec le gouvernement Bush pour de l'espionnage au nom du "Patriot act".

----------


## dams78

> Justement, pourquoi leur mcontentement se concentre pas sur cette attaque. Pourquoi c'est sur le filtrage prcdemment accept ? Reprsailles en sachant qu'ils n'allaient pas avoir grand chose comme rsultat de la part du gouvernement concernant l'enqute sur le piratage ?
> 
> La question qu'il faut se poser. Est-ce que Google  collabor avec le gouvernement Bush pour de l'espionnage au nom du "Patriot act".


Rflchissons buisness (comme Google), avec cette "attaque" ils peuvent avoir un moyen de pression (enfin faon de parler), donc soit ils restent et risquent de nouvelles attaques mais en contre partie ils ne censurent plus les rsultats : donc peut-tre plus de part de march. Soit ils sont toujours obligs de censurer et donc rien n'volue donc le risque d'attaque est plus important que les bnfices, ils dcident donc de quitter.
Moi je vois a comme a, et comme l'ont dit certains a leur fait une bonne publicit en plus.

----------


## zaventem

Je suis peut-tre cynique mais je me demande dans quelle mesure Google ne cherche pas volontairement  se faire expulser de Chine :  la place de quitter un march non rentable pour eux et d'corner leur image de russite (et donc faire peur aux actionnaires), ils se feraient mettre  la porte par les mchants chinois qui ne respectent pas la libert d'expression... ::roll:: 

(Attention, je ne remet absolument pas en cause la lgitimit de s'opposer  ce qu'il se passe aujourd'hui en Chine, juste la motivation de Google)

----------


## dams78

> Je suis peut-tre cynique mais je me demande dans quelle mesure Google ne cherche pas volontairement  se faire expulser de Chine :  la place de quitter un march non rentable pour eux et d'corner leur image de russite (et donc faire peur aux actionnaires), ils se feraient mettre  la porte par les Chinois qui ne respectent pas la libert d'expression...
> 
> (Attention, je ne remet absolument pas en cause la lgitimit de s'opposer  ce qu'il se passe aujourd'hui en Chine, juste la motivation de Google)


T'as raison il y a certainement quelque chose derrire, d'ailleurs c'est mme sr. Moi je pense qu'ils ont tent quelque chose et que dans tous les cas ils sont gagnants enfin plus que maintenant.

----------


## Invit

> Mais depuis, les autorits chinoises ont commenc a ragir. D'apparence, tout fonctionne : il est possible de lancer une recherche et de voir apparatre des rsultats, mme sur des sujets aussi tabous que "Dala Lama" par exemple.
> 
> Mais, si on veut cliquer sur l'un des rsultats de recherche depuis la Chine, on dchante vite. La redirection est bloque, impossible d'accder au site en lien.


Oui, et ce n'est pas nouveau. Google HK peut lister un site, mais si le site est bloqu, on ne pourra y accder depuis un ordinateur situ en Chine (sauf VPN et autres ruses). Ce qui change c'est juste qu'avant, la personne qui cherchait depuis google.cn ne voyait mme pas son existence. 

Il y a des outils en ligne qui permettent de tester le blocage, et de montrer (avec des traces)  quel moment ca coince. Celui l par exemple: 

http://www.websitepulse.com/help/tes...hina-test.html



Et il y a un troisime niveau : si on insiste un peu trop sur les mots clefs qui agacent (surtout si on tape en chinois), au bout d'un moment, la connection internet se bloque, pendant genre 10 minutes. Et puis a remarche, jusqu' ce qu'on recommence, et ainsi du suite. C'est assez agaant, et a dcourage vite.

Francois

----------


## Katleen Erna

*Mise  jour du 21.04.2010 par Katleen*
*Le systme de gestion des mots de passe de Google pourrait tre compromis, suite aux attaques chinoises de fin 2009*

Lors des attaques de dcembre dernier visant Google et manant de Chine, le systme de gestion des mots de passe de la firme aurait t compromis (le niveau d'intrusion du systme n'avait pas t communiqu).

Chez Google, c'est un programme nomm Gaia qui gre les mots de passe des utilisateurs pour les accs  tous les services web de la firme, y compris ceux ddis aux professionnels (Google Apps). Cette application est trs confidentielle et rarement voque.

Les pirates asiatiques ont donc russi  s'introduire dans l'infrastructure googlienne, mais ils n'auraient pas russi  subtiliser les mots de passe de Gmail. Une bonne nouvelle pour les millions d'utilisateurs du client de messagerie.

Cependant, la vigilance est de mise puisque les cybercriminels ont peut-tre pu, lors de leur visite prive des entrailles du gant, en profiter pour reprer des vulnrabilits encore inconnues  ce jour.

Il existerait donc un risque que les pirates oprent un retour  la date de leur choix, et ce, malgr les renforcements de scurit mis en place par Google.

Ces menaces pourraient expliquer l'arrive d'un outil de golocalisation dans Gmail (pour vrifier si la connexion mane d'un endroit habituel).

Car, selon une source anonyme proche de l'enqute, les intrus auraient cibl tout particulirement les postes de travail des dveloppeurs du programme Gaia... Et tent d'accder aux fichiers sources de l'application. Comment cela avait-il t planifi ?

Grce aux informations contenues dans "moma", un dossier interne rpertoriant tous les employs et leurs activits.

Source : Le New York Times

 ::fleche::  Pensez-vous que l'tendue des dgts soit bien plus importante que ce que laisse prsager Google ?

----------


## El_Arby

> *Mise  jour du 21.04.2010 par Katleen*
> *Le systme de gestion des mots de passe de Google pourrait tre compromis, suite aux attaques chinoises de fin 2009*
> 
>  Pensez-vous que l'tendue des dgts soit bien plus importante que ce que laisse prsager Google ?


a voir les actualites  on dirait que tout se passe bien et que personne ne sait que depuis 3 jour un proxy 'proxy2bay' remplace gmail chez un million d'utilisateurs de Gmail

je pense qu'une attaque avec une telle expension revele bien que la guerre googlochinoise vient juste de commencer et que google n'est pas de taille!!

source:http://www.zorgloob.com/2010-05/atte...hishing-gmail/

----------


## gmotw

Sur la source en question:




> dition du 3 mai 2010  21h05 : lauteur du proxy nous a contact, via les commentaires de cet article. Il nous assure quaucune information personnelle a t vole et que ce ntait de toute faon pas son but. Bas sur un script existant, son proxy est hberg sur la plate-forme Appspot de Google App Engine. Le but, selon son crateur, est daider les internautes  Chinois et Italiens   accder  Internet sans restriction.

----------


## user25

Solution aux attaques : Iroshima 2 !  ::mouarf:: 

Nan je plaisante  ::ccool::

----------


## Katleen Erna

*Mise  jour du 29.06.2010 par Katleen
Google tente une "nouvelle approche" contre la censure en Chine, la redirection volontaire pour continuer  exercer dans le pays*

Suite aux attaques dont elle avait t victime fin 2009, Google s'tait lance dans une croisade contre la censure chinoise de l'Internet. Ce qui, videment, est loin de plaire aux autorits du pays.

Depuis Mars 2010, la firme redirigeait automatiquement les internautes chinois vers son moteur de recherche de Hong Kong, dont les rsultats ne recherche ne sont pas filtrs. Une belle pirouette pour viter les restrictions imposes par Pkin !

Mais un retour de bton tait  prvoir...

Le gouvernement de la Chine vient de promulguer une loi obligeant les fournisseurs de services cartographiques  obtenir une licence pour exercer dans le pays (Google Maps devra donc se plier  cette exigence pour perdurer sur ce territoire). 

De plus, la licence Internet (ICP : Content Provider) de la compagnie arrivera a expiration le 30 juin. Sera-t-elle renouvele ?

Google a donc dcid de changer de stratgie pour apaiser un peu la situation, en esprant que cela lui permettra de faire renouveler sa licence et de continuer  exercer en Chine. Depuis ce matin, les internautes chinois n'arrivent plus sur la page d'accueil de Google Hong Kong. A la place, lorsqu'ils veulent accder au moteur de recherche depuis le pays du riz, ils tombent sur une page sur laquelle il leur faudra cliquer pour dcider par eux-mmes d'tre transfrs sur le moteur de recherche non censur.

Cette nouvelle stratgie devrait permettre aux utilisateurs de faire des recherches sur Internet ou de continuer  utiliser les services de Google.cn comme la musique ou la traduction sans filtrage. 

Cette ide fonctionnera-t-elle ? A suivre...

Source : Blog officiel de Google

----------


## Hellwing

J'ai du mal  comprendre pourquoi le gouvernement chinois accepterait qu'on donne le choix  leurs internautes d'accder aux recherches non censures alors qu'il ne leur donne justement pas ce choix  la base.

----------


## nextros

Comme toi Hellwing, j'avoue ne pas vraiment comprendre non plus...

----------


## Louis Griffont

Disons que c'est une manire plus ou moins habile pour Google de cder aux conditions de la Chine en essayant de ne pas perdre la face !

----------


## Hellwing

C'est tellement gros comme stratagme que l c'est plutt prendre la Chine pour des idiots. Le gouvernement n'a aucun intrt  accepter cette proposition.

----------


## henolivier

> C'est tellement gros comme stratagme que l c'est plutt prendre la Chine pour des idiots. Le gouvernement n'a aucun intrt  accepter cette proposition.


De quelle proposition tu parles en fait ? 
De renouveler les licences ou laisser la page internet ?

----------


## Hellwing

> Depuis ce matin, les internautes chinois n'arrivent plus sur la page d'accueil de Google Hong Kong. A la place, lorsqu'ils veulent accder au moteur de recherche depuis le pays du riz, ils tombent sur une page sur laquelle il leur faudra cliquer pour dcider par eux-mmes d'tre transfrs sur le moteur de recherche non censur.


Google propose aux Chinois de choisir s'ils veulent tre censurs ou non.
Je doute fort que le gouvernement apprcie le geste.

Ou alors je n'ai rien compris  leur manoeuvre ^^

----------


## Lyche

Ils essayent juste de dtourner l'attention des problmes qu'ils rencontrent quant- crdibilit et la perte de confiance massive des internautes. Ils se font passer pour les gentils en "ouvrant l'internet chinois". Sauf que.. je pense que le gouvernement chinois  bien plus de ressources que Google pour les mettre au placard  ::roll:: . L'initiative est voue  l'chec, mais elle permet  l'entreprise de "redorer" un peu son blason qui s'est bien terni.

----------


## henolivier

> Google propose aux Chinois de choisir s'ils veulent tre censurs ou non.
> Je doute fort que le gouvernement apprcie le geste.
> 
> Ou alors je n'ai rien compris  leur manoeuvre ^^


En fait non, 
Depuis Mars (je crois), lorsque tu crivais www.google.cn (du moins en Chine), tu tais directement redirig sur www.google.com.hk. 
Maintenant, lorsque tu cris www.google.cn, tu arrives sur une page indiquant que google est maintenant sur www.google.com.hk et quand tu cliques sur la page, tu arrives dessus. 
En gros, la seule diffrence avec il y a encore 2 jours, c'est la redirection automatique... (Oui, on pourrait associer a  donner un coup d'pe dans l'eau  ::roll::  )

----------


## Hellwing

Ah ok, donc en fait le choix qui leur est donn c'est :
- vous effectuez une recherche censure
- vous ne faites aucune recherche

Je ne vois toujours pas ce que a va leur apporter, a ressemble plus  une rgression qu' une volution  ::mrgreen::

----------


## Caly4D

Bon ay la chine  renouveler la licence de google ! 


Tester donc www.google.cn vous allez rire  ::mrgreen:: 

Faites donc un clic n'importe o sur la page et observer le rsultat, ils n'ont pas attendu longtemps avant de revenir en arrire.

Pour moi c'est un bon point pour notre big brother acidul (je parle de google l hin  ::aie:: )

----------


## Katleen Erna

*Mise  jour du 14.07.2010 par Katleen
La Chine renouvelle la licence d'exploitation de Google, la firme pourra continuer d'exercer dans le pays*

La licence Internet (ICP : Content Provider) de Google Chine arrivait  expiration le 30 juin 2010, et son renouvellement restait dans le flou suite aux frictions incessantes entre la compagnie et le gouvernement chinois depuis le dbut de l'anne.

La firme avait donc chang de stratgie et adopt une nouvelle approche (voir news prcdente).

Cela a pay, il y a quelques jours, Google s'est vu notifier du renouvellement de sa licence d'exploitation. Elle pourra donc continuer ses activits sur le march Internet chinois (le plus vaste au monde).

Nous sommes ravis d'avoir obtenu le renouvellement annuel de la licence d'exploitation. Nous sommes heureux de pouvoir continuer  fournir des produits et des services  nos utilisateurs, a dclar une porte-parole.

Source : Communiqu de presse de Google

----------


## tamiii

Et sans la censure apparemment!
http://www.google.com.hk/images?hl=z...og&sa=N&tab=wi

----------


## Lyche

normal, tu n'es pas sur google.ch

----------


## FloGig

> normal, tu n'es pas sur google.ch


La Suisse censurerait ces citoyens?  ::aie::

----------


## Lyche

> La Suisse censurerait ces citoyens?


oops  ::aie::  c'est .cn :p

----------

